# [LPF] The Inheritance



## GlassEye (Mar 14, 2013)

DM: GlassEye
Judge: ?
Run dates: 13 March 2013 (DOY 72) to 7 Oct 2013 (DOY 280): 208 days

Heroes:
Damaris Beiryn (soulnova)
-- 1714 starting xp (lv. 2) + 240 (Enc 1) + 1353 (TBX thru 14 July; DOY 195) = 3307
-- 3307 xp (lv. 3) + 1320 (Enc 2-6) + 1275 (TBX to end) = 5,902 Final XP
-- Enc GP: 2,140 + 1353 (TBG thru 14 July; DOY 195) + 1445 (TBG to end) =  +4,938 GP

Tasanto Nysys (Satin Knights)
-- 6461 starting xp (lv. 4) + 240 (Enc 1) + 3300 (TBX thru 10 Aug; DOY 222) = 10001
-- 10001 xp (lv. 5) + 1320 (Enc 2-6) + 1624 (TBX to end) = 12,945 Final XP
-- Enc GP: 2,140 + 3750 (TBG thru 10 Aug; DOY 222) + 1798 (TBG to end) = +7,688 GP

Thuvian Darklight (sunshadow21)
-- 3852 starting xp (lv. 3) +240 (Enc 1) + 1920 (TBX thru 19 July; DOY 200) = 6012
-- 6012 xp (lv. 4) + 1320 (Enc 2-6) + 1760 (TBX to end) = 9,092 Final XP
-- Enc GP: 2,140 + 2176 (TBG thru 19 July; DOY 200) + 2000 (TBG to end) = +6,316 GP

Tyrion Thankirk (jackslate45)
-- 4155 starting xp (lv. 3) +240 (Enc 1) + 1605 (TBX thru 28 June; DOY 179) = 6000
-- 6000 xp (lv. 4) + 1320 (Enc 2-6) + 2222 (TBX to end) = 9,542 Final XP
-- Enc GP: 2,140 + 1819 (TBG thru 28 June; DOY 179) + 2525 (TBG to end) = +6,484 GP

Cavernous Hode (Systole)
-- 3708 starting xp (lv. 3) +240 (Enc 1) + 2055 (TBX thru 28 July; DOY 209) = 6003
-- 6003 xp (lv. 4) + 1320 (Enc 2-6) + 1562 (TBX to end) = 8,885 Final XP
-- Enc GP: 2,140 + 2329 (TBG thru 28 July; DOY 209) + 1775 (TGB to end) = +6,244 GP

[sblock=Leveling expectations]I'll keep close track of encounter xp and time-based xp using Mowgli's Adventure Tracker.  I will periodically post an image of the excel sheet so that you can advance any levels gained as soon as you have enough xp to do so, though if that comes in the middle of an encounter leveling will need to wait until the encounter is completed.

By my rough estimation (based upon a fast posting rate) this game may take about two months and get you enough experience to almost level once.  Realistically it'll probably take twice as long, maybe more (my estimations haven't exactly been accurate thus far).[/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Tracking/XP]



Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/sblock][sblock=Treasury]0) Prepayment: 1,500 gp
1) *Kobolds* (CR4): Masterwork dagger (302 gp), Potions of Cure Light Wounds x2 (100 gp).  Expected: 1,700 gp
2) *Haunt* (CR4): Fire-forged steel longsword (615 gp).  Expected: 1,700 gp
3) *Deadfall Trap* (CR2): no treasure.  Expected: 800 gp
4) *Sagari* (CR3): no treasure.  Expected: 1,200 gp
5) *Caryatid Column* (CR5): MWK Longsword x2 (630 gp).  Expected: 2,300 gp
6) *Ghul+gear* (CR6): Gloves of Reconnaissance (2,000 gp), Cloak of Fangs (2,800 gp), Shifter's Headband +2 Cha (4,500 gp), Amulet of Natural Armor +1 (2,000 gp), Bracers of Armor, +1 (1,000 gp).  Expected: 3,000 gp[/sblock][sblock=Adventure Rules]* Initiative, saving throws, and perception rolls may be made for the players by the GM if it moves the adventure along quickly. Otherwise, players will roll their own dice.  I always roll initiative and I use perrinmiller's method for group initiative so you still gain benefit from initiative enhancement.  A quick explanation if you haven't encountered it before:  I roll initiative for every participant in the combat and average the initiative for each side.  If any one participant on the losing initiative side beats all the initiative rolls on the winning side that participant gets a free round of actions before the winning initiatives.

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or other on-line dice rollers as long as you can link the rolls, preferably in an sblock. I generally use Invisible Castle for my own rolling.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the GM. In general, please try to post 3x/week. Players who consistently slow down the game or are absent for a long period of time will be removed, at GM's discretion. _Note: I am generally not available to post from Friday evening to Saturday evening, Central US time._

* All characters need an appropriate character picture, head-shot preferably, for token on the tactical grids.

* A mini-stat spoiler block that includes a link to your character sheet posted with every post would make my job much easier. After it is set up it is easy to maintain by quoting yourself and updating the information.  An example/template is below.  Please spoilerblock OOC posts and discussions.

[sblock=Example Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear (Light)
Current Conditions in Effect: Guidance, Resistance
Spells Remaining (1st): 0[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 14, 2013)

Whether you were found in the Dunn Wright Inn or tracked down elsewhere the saucy halfling lass completed her job and delivered a cream-colored envelope to each of you.  Your name is written on the front of the envelope in a fine hand and the envelope is sealed with wax impressed with a single letter, in this case an 'A', as is commonly done among non-noble houses.  Breaking or peeling back the seal reveals a single card with a note written in the same skilled hand as addressed the envelope.

Tasanto's card begins:
Lieutenant Kelnin has assured me of your singular skill and discretion...​
Thuvian reads a recommendation:
Master Penrose of Irthos has recommended you to me...​
Tyrion and Damaris' notes begin simply:
Worthies in Venza who wish to remain nameless have advanced your name to me...​
All of the notes continue:
...for the purpose of resolving a matter of some delicacy to House Angroza.  If you are interested in arranging temporary employment with Angroza please present yourself to the house off Marionetta Canal in Roses di Sanguigno a bell after noon tomorrow.
[size=+1]--Petru Angroza.[/size]​


----------



## soulnova (Mar 14, 2013)

Damaris checks the card for the eleventh time and looks around nervously. This is it. A house of Venza has taken interest on her skills.  Goddess gracious, her dreams are coming true. 


The excited teenager makes sure she has the right address and waits outside the house a couple of minutes before the appointed hour. She is dressed with a white dress, a flower hair piece and smells of delicate rose perfume. 





[sblock=Ministats]


Damaris - Bard lvl 2
HP 14/14
Init +3
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+2 | CMD 15
Saves: F+1 | R+7 | W+3


INIT +3
Perception +4 | Sense Motive -1/7* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/7* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +7 (+1 vs males)


Shortbow +4 (1d6)
Longsword +3 (1d8+3)  (Two-handed)
Sling +4 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 8/8 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt. 
Spells:  Lvl1 Grease, Sleep,  1/day.
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot.


Consumables: Oil, Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thuvian arrives promptly at the allotted time, his dark and simple clothes neither hiding or accentuating his tiefling features as he knocks on the door and presents himself to whatever servant is in charge of greeting visitors.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 15, 2013)

Tasanto examines his note and decides to investigate.  Its better than sitting around a bar watching others play with dice.  He goes home first to get a good night's rest and gather his things.  In the morning, making his way, he knows the roses has something to do with the big bridge.  But, not knowing the formal houses, he has to stop and ask directions a couple of times.  Eventually, he makes it to designated place to find the young woman has already beat him there.    A dark fellow is with her, and has just knocked on the door.  Quickening his step a bit, he stutter steps a bit in his rush to get there before someone opens the door.

[sblock=mini-stats]Half-elf Tasanto ..... (ACTIVE)
*HP 40/40; AC 13*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +5, Reflex +1, Will +10, CMB +3, CMD 15
Perception +13, Sense Motive +13, 

Unarmed Strike +3, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 1/day
Lucerne Hammer +4, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +3, d6+1
Dagger +3, d4+1
Sling, +0, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (Dormant) 
*HP 36/36 real, 20/20 temp,   AC** 20*, 16 Touch, 18 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' 
Fort: +4, Reflex +5, Will +10, CMB 5, CMD 21
Perception +13, Sense Motive +13 

 Claw/Claw +5, d4+2+d6 shock (10' reach)
  Bite +5, d6+2+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +5, d6+3+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +5, d6+2+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +6, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +5, d6+2 
Dagger +5, d4+2
Sling, +5, d4+2 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (4 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 4 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
.............Consumables: 6/6 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
...,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
...... ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance
If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.....Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+13 against one strike 
.....Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
.............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance off, Swift action available, AoO available, AC 20
In hand: unarmed strike





.............................................





[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2013)

Damaris gives a curious look to the other two men. She's a little surprised of seeing the tiefling arrive as she has never seen one until now. It even has a tail and horns and everything! She then glances at the half-elf... nothing of note to say about his looks really. He does seem to have some experience under his arm but overall he doesn't seem particularly strong. 

The girl gives a step forward and, on a closer look, Tasanto and Thuvian can tell that this human girl can't have more than 16 years of age.

"Greetings! Did you get the invitation? It might seem we are here for the same reason" she waves the envelope with a smile. "My name is Damaris Beiryn, pleased to meet you" she gives them a perfect courtesy.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 15, 2013)

Having finally gotten in the right area, Tyrion rounds the corner to find the other 3 waiting patiently at the door.  He shakes his head after realizing he is the last one to arrive, but decides for now to ignore it.

Walking up towards where the others were waiting, he glances over the others called.  A young girl who barley looks old enough to be here, a human with pointy ears resembling an elf, and a darker skinned man with a tail and horns on his head.  Tyrion remebers that the middle one was a "Half Elf", but the darker skinned man he could not remeber what race that was.  

When the girl introduced herself, Tyrion raises up his letter in silent acknolegment that he is supposed to be here.  

_So what kind of person needs a flower girl, a guy in a cape, a dark skinned...something, and me??? _Tyrion wonders to himself...


[sblock=Mini Stats]

*AC:* 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
*HP: *35/35

*Initiative:*  +2
*Perception* : +5 *Sense Motive*:+2
*CMB:*  +7 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6
*Current Weapon in Hand: Nothing. *
*Current Conditions in Place: *Power Attack(-1 Attack Roll/ +3 Damage), 3 Attacks of Opportunity Available, can make AoO's flat-footed, Furious Focus (First attack does not take PA penalty), Overhead Chop

*Consumables Available: *3 Acid, 20 Crossbow Bolts, 4 Rations
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 15, 2013)

"Yes, I received an invitation as well.  Someone who has heard of our fighting skills has requested I come here.  Lets see," rereading his note,  "a Petra Angroza?  Ah, my manners.  I am Tasanto, servant of the green.  It is nice to meet you." His bow is unsteady.

  "Nysys, my other half, was also invited.  He will be along later when he is needed."  

While the half-elf is quite a bit older than the girl, for his race, he looks just as young and inexperienced as she does. Scrawny and frail looking, he carries a finely crafted, cold iron pole arm hammer that seems disproportionately large and unwieldy for him.  His monk's robes are very loose and flowing. A silver amulet with a lightning bolt share its space around his neck with a wooden carving of and oak leaf.  A pocketed scarf hangs like a bandolier with several potions ready at an instant's notice.

[sblock=mini-stats]Half-elf Tasanto ..... (ACTIVE)
*HP 40/40; AC 13*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +5, Reflex +1, Will +10, CMB +3, CMD 15
Perception +13, Sense Motive +13, 

Unarmed Strike +3, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 1/day
Lucerne Hammer +4, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +3, d6+1
Dagger +3, d4+1
Sling, +0, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (Dormant) 
*HP 36/36 real, 20/20 temp,   AC** 20*, 16 Touch, 18 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' 
Fort: +4, Reflex +5, Will +10, CMB 5, CMD 21
Perception +13, Sense Motive +13 

 Claw/Claw +5, d4+2+d6 shock (10' reach)
  Bite +5, d6+2+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +5, d6+3+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +5, d6+2+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +6, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +5, d6+2 
Dagger +5, d4+2
Sling, +5, d4+2 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (4 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 4 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
.............Consumables: 6/6 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
...,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
...... ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance
If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.....Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+13 against one strike 
.....Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
.............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance off, Swift action available, AoO available, AC 20
In hand: unarmed strike





.............................................




[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2013)

"Well met Tasanto" she gives them a nod with a smile. "My fighting skills are not very impressive but I can hold my own with a sword but I rather not tempt my luck on one on one combat." she chuckles and shows him the longsword on her hip "Besides, I'm much better suited for social-..." she stops for a second realizing something. "-wait, sorry, did you mention something about... uh... '_your other half_'?"  she asks slightly confused.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 15, 2013)

"Um, yeah.  I am one of those that fights with two souls but only one body.  Nysys is a big burly battle cattaur.  Great in a fight, but not so comfortable with the tea and cakes kind of crowd.  With the fancy writing on the invitation, I expect it will be one of those kind of days."


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 15, 2013)

The door to the house opens and you are faced by an older servant with gray receding hair and a swoop of a mustache that hasn't been fashionable in Venza for some time.  He nods so very briefly it is barely noticeable.

"Welcome to House Angroza.  It is fortuitous that you have all arrived at the same time."  He steps aside holding the door open.  "Please come in."  Once everyone has stepped into the entry hall the servant closes the door and wends his way through the group to one of the exits.  "Follow me, please."

The servant leads you into an adjoining room that is outfitted as an office.  A desk near the far wall faces the center of the room and four chairs are arrayed before it.  There is a writing table that sits in front of a window that faces Marionetta Canal street.  The room is otherwise devoid of furniture, which seems rather strange.  On the wall above the main desk is a square of color several shades brighter than the color of the remaining walls, as if a large painting has been recently removed.  Coupled with the sparseness of furnishings in the room it would appear that the Angroza family is either preparing to move or to remodel.

The servant motions to the chairs.  "Please, be seated.  Master Angroza will be with you shortly.  May I provide you with anything?  Refreshment?"




Karoly, Angroza servant


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2013)

_"Ah"_ realization flashes across her face when Tasanto explains his abilities, just when the servant appears on the door asking them to enter.

Damaris is amazed by the space. She hasn't been into a house this big ever in her life. 

"Thank you, water will be fine" Damaris nods to Karoly and move to check the view of the Canal from the window.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 15, 2013)

Tasanto shakes his head no and quietly takes a seat.


----------



## Systole (Mar 16, 2013)

There is a distant hammering at the door, followed by a pause, followed by a more measured knocking at the door.  With a quiet frown, the servant disappears, and reappears a few minutes later, his face an unreadable mask.  Behind him is a flushed and out of breath (and in some cases familiar) dwarf and a large, evil-looking rat.  "The singing maiden!  The cat-shaped boy!  And ... two people with whom Cavernous Hode is not familiar!  He greets all of these people as fellow adventurers, because he, which is to say Cavernous Hode, is an adventuring fellow!  Well dressed and never late, that is Cavernous Hode,  For sure.  No question.  Absolutely.  On time and always clad in the finest adventuring gear, that is the way that the adventurer known as Cavernous Hode comports himself," he says, rather breathlessly. 

 After a moment he continues.  "Cavernous Hode did mention that he was an adventurer, correct?  Even though he is certain no one would ever mistake him for being, perhaps, _not _an adventurer.  Whew.  Pardon Cavernous Hode for a minute while he catches his breath.  Cavernous Hode thought this armor looked quite nice in the shop, but he is coming to believe the fit is not as good as he initially suspected."

The new and well-polished turtle shell breastplate he's wearing does seem to fit the dwarf rather poorly.  However, that might simply be due to the fact that he appears to have it on backwards.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 16, 2013)

Tyrion nodded in acceptance at when Damaris said that she knew how to handle a blade,but did not get the sudden realization Damaris got, and looked very confused at Tasanto's reply.  When he was going to ask what a cattaur was, the servant opened the door.  _I guess later._..

Once swept into the room, Tyrion takes a look around at the room with some interest, before turning towards the servant and attempting to ask for an ale.  At that moment a knock on the door stopped the questions, and the servant disappears to answer the door.

He raises an eyebrow at the sudden appearance of a dwarf, which only seemed to drop in mild shock at as the dwarf started on a long rant about being an adventure.  However, the most unsual thing was that the breastplate was not right.  Which, having a similar one (made of metal, and not bone like the dwarf's) decided to leave a few pointers for the dwarf.

"Um.  Cavernous Hode was?  Ya got it on backwards.  Ya new armor.  Doubt it will do well, unless ya attacked from the rear."


----------



## Systole (Mar 16, 2013)

The dwarf peers at the warrior dubiously.  "It is not that Cavernous Hode doesn't _trust _the scruffy warrior, but ... he feels the scruffy warrior is perhaps _sliiiiightly_ deficient in his understanding of tortoise physiology.  Given that tortoises are creatures which wear their shells on their _backs_, Cavernous Hode must ask, what right-thinking armorer would construct a suit of tortoise armor in which the shell was on the _front?  _Such an arrangement would be clearly unnatural."


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 16, 2013)

"Well, umm, humans have a tendency to not listen to nature.  As an example to Cavernous Hode here, we have a strong house around us built of stone.  Yet they put the very fragile glass here, on the windward side looking out over the water.  When the storms come, as nature always has and always will have storms, the glass breaks.  All they protect in their cave of stone becomes a wet mess.  All because they didn't listen to nature.  You see how they have nothing nice an pretty here."  He shakes his head. 

"Master Hode, try putting the armor on the weird way.  They may have shaped it so it would be more comfortable that way."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thuvian watches the others quietly, and enters without saying anything. Once in the room, he accepts a light beverage, and seems to settle in when the dwarf and his entourage come charging in, at which point, everyone can hear a very distinct hiss from one of Thuvian's pockets and a pair of eyes staring at the rat. Thuvian just shakes his head at the latest comer briefly before speaking quietly, "I believe, master dwarf, the reasoning is that one is usually getting hit from the front, not the back, and thus, that is where they put the protection. Following the half-efl's suggestion will likely become very helpful in the first fight you have that on. In the mean time, we may as well introduce ourselves properly, as it appears that we are to be working with each other. I am Thuvian, a student of the shadows and other related arcane arts. Our good dwarf is obviously a student of nature, with his "pet" (at this point he stops for a second and eyes the rat suspiciously) around to help keep his few remaining brain cells from falling out entirely. Tasanto and his cattaur will obviously be joining the rat on the front line. What skills do you others bring to the table that attracted the attention of our employer?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 16, 2013)

She pats Mr. Dickens softly on his head. "He's not a pet, he's a good friend of Cavernous Hode, aren't you Mr.Dickens?"

"Thuvian, glad to meet you too. I agree we should make proper presentation. I have a set of skills to support the group with distractions, ranged-" she points at her bow "and a sword if needed be".

"But of course, my main abilities are to inspire courage and charm through diplomacy"


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 16, 2013)

"Indeed," says a voice from the entry.  "Those are exactly the skills that I thought might be useful."

Turning you see a man standing in the doorway.  He is taller than the average Venzan and exhibits the plumpness of the well-fed and wealthy.  His face is somewhat effeminate with high cheekbones, pouty lips, and pale skin with cheeks reddened by the sea air of Venza.  His clothing is well-made though no longer in the latest fashion.  The man walks across the room and seats himself at the desk.

"I am Petru Angroza and I thank you for answering my summons."  He motions with both hands towards those seated as if turning over the floor to them.  "As it is my hope that you will soon be working together, please, continue your introductions."

[sblock=Knowledge (local) DC 15]House Angroza has been the subject of much rumor over the past several months: Petru's father was cursed; others say his dark past caught up with him or Petru poisoned him in order to take over the house; Angroza shipping suffered greatly in recent pirate forays and that the house is now broke.  What is verifiably true is that Petru's father, head of house Angroza, spent a very large amount of money in debauched living in the three months before his death just one month ago.[/sblock]



*• Petru Angroza •*


----------



## Systole (Mar 16, 2013)

The dwarf does not look entirely convinced, but seems to trust Tasanto enough to take the armor off and try it the other way around.  "Huh ... the cat-shaped boy is correct.  Venza's armorers certainly craft their wares in a most counter-intuitive manner."  He frowns at the breastplate.  "Cavernous Hode is going to have a hard time getting used to wearing a tortoise shell in such a fashion, although he supposes that wearing it the proper way didn't work out too well for the tortoise."

"Oh, Cavernous Hode's abilities are that he is a formidable warrior, a healer, and a veritable master of stone and the deeps.  Mister Dickens is a formidable warrior as well, and an excellent scout.  Plus, isn't he just the cutest thing?"

Mister Dickens makes a chuffing noise and glares at the various members of the party, but Damaris' friendly pat seems to have disconcerted the creature somewhat.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 16, 2013)

Tyrion was unable to explain why the "shell" was to go the other way, but thankfully the other members of this group jumped to his aid.  Once there employer finally appeared, and after the group finished introduced themselves,  Tyrion started his own introductions.  "Tyrion's my name.  Tyrion Thankirk.  There is only one thing I'm good at, and that's fighting.  All of these weapons on me are simply a extension of my arm. "

Indeed, the warrior was laded with numerous weapons.  A wicked looking sword crosses a polearm, similar to the one Tasanto has but forged of normal iron, over a deep black cloak hung from his shoulders.  At his left side hangs a morningstar, and on his right side is a cross bow.  The quiver for his bolts lie slung over his backpack, within reach of his left hand.  Tyrion clearly has not cleaned his hair or shaven, though it does smell like he at least bathed in the last week.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 16, 2013)

"Well, Nysys usually fights tooth and claw style, unless the opponent is not very tasty.  If that's the case he will use our weapons a little more. And well, those zombie children, they did the biting, not him.  I bob and weave, getting in my strikes where I can."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thuvian listens attentively as he makes a mental note of Mister Dickens reaction to being treated kindly. If nothing else, at least the man understood how to create a balanced group, which is more than he could say for many of the nobles of this town.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 16, 2013)

Knowledge Local 1d20+7 → [14,7] = (21)

Damaris gives Petru a courtesy and a warm smile as he enters and presents himself. "My Lord" 

She doesn't mention the rumors she has heard about their employer. She's quite interest on what he has to say about their quest.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 17, 2013)

Petru listens and nods seemingly pleased with the conversation so far then takes on a solemn expression and leans forward.

"I am sure that you have heard the rumors concerning my father and our family circulating over the past few months.  I must ask that you keep our discussions in confidence and not add to the rumor mill."  Petru pushes out of his chair and begins pacing behind his desk.  After walking once back and forth collecting his thoughts he stops, places his hands upon the desk, and leans intently towards those assembled in his office.  "Before his death a month past my father incurred a number of very large debts and spent an obscene amount of the Angroza fortune.  Our family has numerous dependents and the collapse of Angroza interests would affect not only our family but also the relationship between myself and Angroza clients who rely greatly upon our patronage.  The only thing that might save our house is a large influx of capital."  Petru resumes his pacing briefly.

"You may not be aware that my grandfather fled Sumbru during its war with Acomay while my father was still quite young and took with him an easily portable portion of the Angroza fortune to restart his life here in Venza.  The house in Sumbru remains, a fortune still in the vault, by virtue of its location near the center of the city.  That portion of the city is now behind walls and access is prohibited by Sumbran law.  I wish for you to enter the city, sneak into that prohibited district, and smuggle as much of the remaining Angroza fortune out as is possible."

He pauses and waits to gauge the reaction of those before him.




*• Petru Angroza •*


----------



## Systole (Mar 17, 2013)

"Ah, Cavernous Hode sees his part in this plan, and congratulates the pouty noble for his foresight, which is a rare thing among surfacers.  So, Cavernous Hode shall be a navigator of underground passageways and ducts, bypassing the walls that surfacers seem to rely on for defense? 

"Ha ha!  Cavernous Hode approves of this plan.  Walls are always cause for much amusement among dwellers below.  In fact, there is a funny joke about walls in Pech.  A first person says to a second person, 'A surfacer city was attacked from underneath by a dread dholespawn gibberer the other day,' and the second person replies, 'Oh?  What happened?'  Then the first person says, 'Every single one was driven to insanity and then messily devoured because they ran behind their walls to be safe!' Isn't that hilarious?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 18, 2013)

"Sounds like an interesting challenge. What can you tell us of Sumbru's current state of affairs and it's enforcement of the barricade?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 18, 2013)

Damaris nods with arms crossed and a thoughtful look on her face. "I see, I see... Yes, this might require my touch to make sure people look the other way."

She turns at Thuvian "Yes, that's a good question. Any information on the vault itself would be really helpful"


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 18, 2013)

"Yeah, like the key or combination..."


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 18, 2013)

Petru blinks a few times in rapid succession apparently baffled by Cavernous Hode's joke.  He then smiles and nods.

"Indeed, Master Hode.  It is for just such unconventional thinking that I have brought you all together.  I won't presume to tell you how to go about doing the job, should you accept, though I do have a contact within Sumbru who can provide you with much more reliable information on the situation there.  You will forgive me, I'm sure, if I withhold any information concerning my contact or the family vault until I have your firm agreement to take the job.

Sumbru is now a rigid theocratic state quite the opposite of the open philosophies that ruled there before the war.  Affected, no doubt, by the dark clouds that have hung over the city almost since the destruction of the gate fifty years ago and that shroud the city in shadow.  It would be best if you avoided open conflict with the city guard and their enforcers of doctrine; I do not have the means to rescue you if you are imprisoned.  As long as you pay their required tolls and bribes and keep your heads down then you should have little trouble.  The Sumbrans have been building and strengthening the walls of the inner district for over forty years.  Such gates as exist are strongly guarded; again, my contact will be able to provide better information than I.

As for pay, I am willing to advance you each three hundred gold and offer you a small percentage of whatever you bring out of the vault.  I am only concerned with what comes out of the vault.  Anything else that you come across during this venture is yours and not my concern.

Before I go into any more particulars, I must hear from each of you whether you are willing to take this job."




*• Petru Angroza •*


----------



## Systole (Mar 18, 2013)

"Of course!  Cavernous Hode is ever-ready for adventures and bodice ripping, no matter how uncomfortable his armor might be!"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 18, 2013)

The corner of Damaris's lips turn up into a smile. "Yes, I'm willing to take the job," she gives a little clap excited. "Just point me in the right direction and I'll work my magic"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 18, 2013)

"Certainly. A city of shadows is quite intriguing in and of itself, aside from the challenges this task promises to provide."


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 18, 2013)

"Course.  Never been over by Sunbru.  Avoided it like the plague in Heth.  Sounds intriging enough." Tyrion says, trying to think of a few questions to ask.  "More imporantly, do we have something to carry all the stuff in the vault in?  I'd think we'd raise more than a few eyebrows with gold and silver pouring out of our bags."


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 18, 2013)

"Yes, I will take the job."


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 18, 2013)

A pleased smile spreads across Petru's face and he nods his approval.

"Then let us continue with the particulars.  If I do not answer any of your questions to your satisfaction, please, feel free to press for further detail.  Entering the city itself should present little problem.  A couple of days outside of Sumbru I have arranged for you to meet with a pair of drovers transporting food into the city.  You will act as their guards during the two days travel to Sumbru.  They will remain in the city for two days selling their goods and have instructions to aid you in whatever way they can should you need to make use of them.  My contact's name is Cosmin Siguranta and can be found at night in an inn called the Blind King.  He will be able to provide you with local information that I cannot.

The situation in the city may have changed since our last communication so you should be prepared to make whatever plan necessary to fulfill the job.  I have an old map of the city but it dates from before the war.  The Angroza house is marked on the map though with the war, the destruction of the gate, and the intervening years of neglect I am uncertain as to the exact condition of the house."

Petru withdraws a large iron key from the drawer of his desk, holds it up as he speaks, then lays it on the edge of the desk.  "This is the key to the vault which can be accessed through the cellar.  The cellar door is in the kitchen at the back of the house.  The door to the vault is concealed from casual observance but careful examination should reveal it to you.  Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with magical storage or transportation items.

Is there anything else you might need to know that hasn't been covered?"




*• Petru Angroza •*


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 19, 2013)

"Aside from the issue of transporting the goods, I think I am satisfied, and we may be able to figure out suitable arrangements with the local contact on that score."


----------



## Systole (Mar 19, 2013)

"Cavernous Hode has no questions.  He is ready and eager to go to this Sumbru and taste the soil."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 19, 2013)

"I do have a question" Damaris raises her hand. "Usually you erect a wall to keep something outside. Is there a particular reason they have those walls?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 19, 2013)

Cracking his knuckles Tyrion shakes his head to the prompt for more questions. He strides over to where Petru places the key, and grabs it. "I'll hold this fer now."  pocketing the key inside his backpack.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 20, 2013)

Tasanto ponders for a moment before adding, "I would truly hate the city guard calling us thieves, or worse, treating us as such.  So, would you be so kind as to draw up papers that state we are employed by you, the rightful heir to the last owner of the house there, and we are transporting your possessions per your request?  Getting out of a city is usually harder than getting in."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 20, 2013)

"I think we would do best to avoid the city guards on the way out entirely if possible. They would likely insist on a certain percentage of the treasures collected, with or without a note from our employer, and I think I can safely say that is not in the best interests of either our employer or ourselves."


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 20, 2013)

"Rumor is the walls are there to keep something in."  Petru muses a moment before he continues his answer to Damaris' question.  "In the aftermath of the destruction of Sumbru's gate shadowy creatures with a hunger for human flesh and blood were seen stalking the streets of the city.  It was widely believed those creatures were somehow coming through the destroyed gate.  Those rumors surface periodically and, of course, the wall stands but I believe it to be a ruse by Sumbru's ruling priests to maintain control over the citizenry using fear."

Petru turns to Tasanto.  "I will provide such a document but I must warn you against relying upon it too much.  I believe the government of Sumbru will claim ownership of all within the inner district.  As you have said, I do have right of inheritance but if the Sumbran government does not recognize my claim then I have no means to support it."  Petru looks pensive as he continues.  "If the legal ambiguity is something you cannot abide I will release you from your given word to take on this job."




*• Petru Angroza •*


----------



## soulnova (Mar 20, 2013)

"Of course, the rumors are always like that" Damaris nods at Petru's explanation. She looks a little concerned but not much. "I'm sure we could handle it"

"I have no problem with the document. We will make the best of it. Most likely we won't be needed if all goes well"


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 20, 2013)

"The document has an uncommon purpose, a test.  If it is needed and shown, and the viewer is honorable, they will stop, think and discuss before eventually letting a court decide.  If they are corrupt and greedy, they will ignore it.  The first I would show mercy to in the performance of my duty.  The latter would not receive mercy.  To be clear, my duty is to get the items in question from there to here, no matter what is in the way."

"The second purpose, having papers describing work to be done is far better than telling someone, 'An old man told me to do this.'  The papers make it a business transaction."

Pondering for a second before continuing, "If Sumbru's government knew of the vault, they would have already claimed and seized it years ago.  Our journey would be a long walk for nothing at that point.  But, on the other hand, if they did not know of it, they cannot rightfully claim ownership of it.  I see no ambiguity there."


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 21, 2013)

"Ah!  Canny, Master Tasanto."  Petru nods his approval.

If there are no other things to be discussed Petru will have Karoly bring in the agreed upon 300 gold each and pay it out.  While Karoly deals with the money Petru moves to the writing desk by the window and begins work on the documents that Tasanto has requested.  When finished he signs it and places the Angroza seal upon it.  After the ink dries he folds it and gives it over to Tasanto.

"Masters Thankirk and Tasanto have the key to the vault and documents.  You each have the first of your payment.  You know the meeting place for the wagons and you know to reach Cosmin Siguranta at the Blind King.  Ah, the map."  Petru withdraws an old map of Sumbru with the location of the Angroza family house on it from the desk and hands it over.  "If there is nothing else then I wish you all luck."

Based upon the time the drovers and their wagons are to meet you you have two to three days before you need to leave during which you can do whatever preparation you might see fit to do.

[sblock=OOC]Whenever you all are ready I'll fast forward things...[/sblock]




*• Petru Angroza •*


----------



## soulnova (Mar 21, 2013)

"Alright! I'll get ready and I'll meet you at the wagons... need to do some shopping first."
 
With he money Damaris will go to buy some supplies to the Mystic Pearl. 


[sblock] Question! would Holy Water be considered a mundane item or should I roll for it too?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 21, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Holy Water is freely available for purchase, no roll required.

Just another bit of info for you all: Sumbru is roughly 600 miles as the crow flies from Venza (based on the rough map & estimated locations from the wiki).  Walking at Cavernous Hode's pace would put you in Sumbru after 50 days of travel.  Putting everyone on riding horses would cut that to 20 days.  This is not a major feature of the adventure (whether you walk or ride is really irrelevant to the majority of the adventure) and I'll be handwaving 95%+ of the travel.  You'll have plenty of time to get to know one another.  Also, the wagons you are to meet are only a couple of days outside Sumbru.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 21, 2013)

[sblock]I see, good to know. Either way, that's a lot of time so I guess Damaris will have to buy a horse.  Are you going to keep track of food during our travel? Could Cavernous Hode help us with Survival? [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 22, 2013)

"Now that the plan is set, I have some shopping to do as well.  For those that are getting horses, see Jacus at the Grand Stable on the east end of town.  Tell him you are traveling with the _"big cat"_ and he should pick out horses that are not skittish.  My last trek required horses for my companions.  Jacus should have three steeds that are used to being around me at least.  If he needs a better reminder, the name is Tasanto Nysys." 

[sblock=ooc]Even a light horse, with Tyrion's weight is going to only get 3.5 miles an hour.  Nysys moves at 4 miles an hour, so he can walk there.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 22, 2013)

"Well than, I have some preparations to make. I'll see you all again in a few days." Thuvian politely departs to take care of his preparations, first stopping along Arcane Row, and then settling into his home quickly to transcribe a few more scrolls into his spellbook. He'll also take some time to find out what he can about the conflict that triggered the exodus of his employer's grandfather.

Knowledge (history) (1d20+8=15)

[sblock=ooc]Thuvian is ready to proceed.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 22, 2013)

"Cavernous Hode and Mister Dickens are ever-ready for adventure.  But he shall venture to this stable and procure a cart, he thinks.  Until the time to depart has arrived, Cavernous Hode bids safe travels to the assembled multitude. Except the pouty nobleman, of course, since he seems disinclined to travel.  Come on, Mister Dickens!"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 22, 2013)

Satin Knights said:


> "Now that the plan is set, I have some shopping to do as well.  For those that are getting horses, see Jacus at the Grand Stable on the east end of town.  Tell him you are traveling with the _"big cat"_ and he should pick out horses that are not skittish.  My last trek required horses for my companions.  Jacus should have three steeds that are used to being around me at least.  If he needs a better reminder, the name is Tasanto Nysys."





"I'll take that in count. Thank you" Damaris leaves to get a light horse. "I'll see you in a couple of days!"

[sblock] She got everything she wanted.  I bought a Light horse and placed some stuff on her to avoid a medium load: Rations for the trip and a rope in a sack. Is that ok? [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 22, 2013)

Tyrion still looks confused about the whole "big cat" thing, but for right now was not interested in questioning it.

He heads off towards the stable to go pick up the horse, and swings by the Mystic pearl to try and pick up a few things.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 22, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Let's see if I address everything...

Travel: First, I neglected to take encumbrance into consideration.  I did account for terrain and an average quality road.  An encumbered mount with the same speed as a horse will make 21 miles in a day under these conditions, or 28.5 days for the entire journey.  Your meeting with the drovers (two days outside Sumbru) is set for thirty days from now.  That gives you about four to five days leeway in your travels.  Obviously, going slower than the estimated time and you risk missing your arranged way into the city and you would have to go in on your own.  Not a major issue really.  Packing gear/supplies on your horse (or a pack horse) to avoid encumbrance is a decent idea.

Food: Yes, you'll need to track food use there and back.  If you wish to avoid the encumbrance from carrying all the rations you'll need there will be settlements along the journey to resupply.  There are probably other ways to reduce your need for rations but hunting and foraging reduces your overland movement by half for the day.  It's up to you whether you want to mess with figuring out/calculating alternatives.

History: Feel free to review the entry on Sumbru.  Essentially, the Sumbrans of 50-ish years ago were quite wealthy from using the resources of their ancient gate.  The nearby kingdom of Acomay (now parceled out into other political units) grew jealous and began a war to acquire the source of that wealth.  When it was evident the Sumbrans were going to lose, they lured the Acomay knights into the city center and unmade the gates causing death, destruction, and turmoil until the arrival of the priesthood of Night and their not-so-secret police, the Inquisitors.

Looks like everyone is ready to proceed so I'll try to get an update up in a day or so.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 23, 2013)

Damaris meets up with the party later, riding a palomino light horse.




"Good! All of you made it"  she winks at them. "Let's get going, those wagons are not going to wait for us forever."

During their travel, Damaris will restock her rations at every town they cross.





​[sblock=Ministats]


Damaris - Bard lvl 2
HP 14/14
Init +3
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+2 | CMD 15
Saves: F+1 | R+7 | W+3


INIT +3
Perception +4 | Sense Motive -1/7* (Ver. Per.) | Bluff 2/7* (Ver. Per.) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +7 (+1 vs males)


Shortbow +4 (1d6)
Longsword +3 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +4 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 8/8 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt. 
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, 1/day.
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot.

Consumables: Holy Water (2), Oil (3), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16), Acid Flask .[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 23, 2013)

Tasanto returns to the meeting place for starting the journey after getting a few supplies. "Just a second." He sets down his weapons and pack.  With a bit of quiet chanting, an eerie smoke envelopes him, sticking to his body.  After a bit, it solidifies.  Picking up his pack and weapons, he slings them on his back and cinches  them down for a long, hard travel.  

The cat beast speaks.  "Now I'm ready.  We shouldn't have a random bandit problem." He chuckles.
[sblock=beast]


​[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thuvian shows up at the meeting point with a solid black mare; it's clear that while he isn't necessarily uncomfortable on the horse, it's not something he's particularly accustomed to. Watching Tasanto's transformation with interest, he chuckles at the cat beast's comment.

[sblock=ooc]Thuvian also will be restocking as they go, carrying enough to sustain himself in case of unexpected trouble in between villages.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 23, 2013)

Cavernous Hode is one of the later arrivals, but his appearance is preceded by a number of pedestrians coming to a complete halt and staring with a mixture of confusion and surprise down a side street.  A few moments later, the dwarf appears, riding on the back of a reptile nearly four feet at the shoulder, with Mister Dickens perched behind him.  The giant chameleon turns onto the main street with placid, reptilian patience and plods up to the meeting spot, where Cavernous Hode draws the creature to a stop.  Mister Dickens hops down and chuffs irritably.

"Hello, fellow adventurers!  Cavernous Hode stands ... er, _sits _ready!"


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 23, 2013)

Tyrion, last as usual to the party, shows up on a black horse as well.  As he looks around at his gathered companions, he notices that the frail boy from yesterday is missing, and a cat..thing is here.  _Could that be what the kid was talking about?  Also, what da hell is that dwarf riding?!_

"Well, if we are all gathered here, let's go."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thuvian raises an eyebrow at the lizard, but doesn't seem concerned. "Yes, let us be off. And, Tasanto, I don't think you have anything to worry about on the odd level with the good dwarf about. I suspect that after most people meet him, everyone else will look outright normal, even myself, which is no easy feat."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 23, 2013)

"What does it eat, anyway?" Damaris eyes the creature a little unnerved. She doesn't seem to like lizards much.


----------



## Systole (Mar 24, 2013)

"Ha! says Cavernous Hode.  The tall, dark, and horny man is greatly mistaken.  Cavernous Hode's mount has natural abilities which make him perfectly inconspicuous.  Elizabeth! Show them the trick!" he says, tapping the creature on the top of its head.

Obediently, the big lizard changes from its normal green to the mottled grey and brown of the cobblestones.  It's still a giant reptile with a dwarf perched on top of it ... but it's a slightly differently colored giant reptile with a dwarf perched on top of it.  Cavernous Hode turns to the tiefling with a look of smug satisfaction.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 24, 2013)

"Ah, wonderful... I won't be able to tell when it crawls to eat me at night, hehe... he" Damaris laughs nervously. She tries to keep the lizard on her field of vision, like she's worried the lizard would jump at them at any time.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 24, 2013)

"Mister Dickens is the one that you will end up finding where you didn't expect him.  He, well, he... He is a good fighter, that little rat.  That I can say nicely."


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 25, 2013)

The first days of the journey pass uneventfully as the five ride through lands controlled by Venza.  Settled lands give way to wilderness where the road is poorly maintained and then back to farms and towns as the group passes through small, insignificant kingdoms.  Beyond Venza's borders they stop at inns or waystations when available or camp when not.

It is in an land once settled but now abandoned for whatever reason and reverting to its wild state when, late in the afternoon when the group would normally begin searching for a camp site, the group comes across a dilapidated roadhouse.  Large patches of the inn's shake shingles are missing, the front door hangs half off its hinges, and a tree grows up at one corner of the building damaging the walls there.  It has clearly been abandoned for quite some time.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 25, 2013)

"So... who's going to do the honors?" Damaris ponders for a second. "Mr.Dickens, what about you?" she turns to Carvenous Hode. "You think he can give a quick glance inside? Make sure one is home?"


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 25, 2013)

"I can do it."  Tasanto steps forward and gathers his composure a bit before investigating the worn down Inn. Stepping forward, he peeks inside the door and then enters. 

 Once inside, "Anybody home?" as he looks around.
[sblock=actions]Enter Snake Style Stance, Enter the Inn, Perception (1d20+13=32) with darkvision 
[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Half-elf Tasanto ..... (fused)
*HP 40/40; AC 13*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +5, Reflex +1, Will +10, CMB +3, CMD 15
Perception +13, Sense Motive +13, 

Unarmed Strike +3, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 1/day
Lucerne Hammer +4, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +3, d6+1
Dagger +3, d4+1
Sling, +0, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (Active) 
*HP 36/36 real, 20/20 temp,   AC** 20*, 16 Touch, 18 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' 
Fort: +4, Reflex +5, Will +10, CMB 5, CMD 21
Perception +13, Sense Motive +13 

 Claw/Claw +5, d4+2+d6 shock (10' reach)
  Bite +5, d6+2+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +5, d6+3+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +5, d6+2+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +6, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +5, d6+2 
Dagger +5, d4+2
Sling +5, d4+2 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield
,,,,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (4 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 17/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+13 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through enemies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on,Dragon Stance off, Swift action available, AoO available, AC 20
In hand: unarmed strike
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 25, 2013)

Cavernous Hode and Mister Dickens move up behind the summoner, just in case.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thuvian stands back, his crossbow ready, preferring to save his spell power for known problems.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 25, 2013)

Tyrion moves forward, guarding both the tiefling and the woman.  His hands flex, ready for a fight to begin.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 26, 2013)

Damaris dismounts and pats Rory (her mare) in the head. "You stay here, alright" she whispers to her and readies her bow beside Thuvian.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 27, 2013)

The light within the abandoned inn is dim but doesn't hinder Tasanto's enhanced sight.  This first room was the inn's common room.  It is empty of furniture though the bar still stands across the far wall.  A fireplace is to the left and a large log lies in front of it as if used as seating, small sticks are piled to one side.  It would seem that others have used this room as a camp since its abandonment though dried leaves and dirt now cover the floor.

A door next to the empty bar leads to a hallway with a ramshackle staircase at the end.  Two doors along the hall open onto the kitchen and pantry and a room that was likely the innkeeper's.  Upstairs a hallway runs almost the length of the building with small room off of it.  Most of the doors hang open.  Sky can be seen through a couple of holes in the roof and the condition of the rooms is very poor.  All are empty of anything remotely useful and now only contain dirt, debris, and animal droppings.

The inn is empty.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 27, 2013)

"Pleasant homey looking place. Do we want to try and stay here for the night, or find somewhere else nearby?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 27, 2013)

Damaris looks at the dirt and the droppings frowning. "I would rather find something less dirty... but I guess we could clean around the fireplace if needed be."


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 27, 2013)

"Well, sleeping here means not having to spend the time pitching a tent and taking it down in the morning.  It is not any dirtier than the forest."


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 28, 2013)

The sun approaches the horizon and shadows are already beginning to stretch long in the late afternoon.  There is time yet to make the accommodations at the inn more acceptable for those accustomed to better conditions or the travelers could make a little more time down the road.  Either way a decision should be made soon or the setting sun will make it for the travelers.

[sblock=OOC]What's the plan?  Camp here, or no?  Watch rotation?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 28, 2013)

Tasanto makes a second walk through, checking each of the rooms, upstairs and down, just to be sure that they are empty. 

 After being sure, he pulls his hammock out of his backpack and finds a couple still sturdy beams to tie it to.  "Our eyes are suited for the dark, so we could take the night watch."  The talking in plural seems a bit odd, buy you are pretty sure he was talking about the beast doing the work.

After setting up his hammock, Tasanto steps outside to find a bit of firewood for the night.
[sblock=Perception]Perception (1d20+13=22)[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 28, 2013)

Damaris puts her hair in a bun, folds her sleeves up and attempts to clean the area the best she can before setting up her bedroll by the firepit. "Never leave home without one" 

"I won't be of use in the darkness of night. I guess that's the downside of having humans eyes..."  

Damaris will instead offer a sweet melody before going to sleep. 

Performance Sing 1d20+7 → [18,7] = (25)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72oJGTPSWIM







​[sblock=Ministats]


Damaris - Bard lvl 2
HP 14/14
Init +3
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+2 | CMD 15
Saves: F+1 | R+7 | W+3


INIT +3
Perception +4 | Sense Motive -1/7* (Ver. Per.) | Bluff 2/7* (Ver. Per.) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +7 (+1 vs males)


Shortbow +4 (1d6)
Longsword +3 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +4 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 8/8 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt. 
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, 1/day.
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot.

Consumables: Holy Water (2), Oil (3), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16), Acid Flask .[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 28, 2013)

"Don't worry bout not seeing in the dark.  I have a little trick that'll help." Tyrion says to Damaris, pulling out a small stone that glows with a pale light.  

"Now, let's clean this crap hole up a little..." Tyrion mumbles to himself as he assists the others in cleaning up.


----------



## Systole (Mar 28, 2013)

"A den of sumptuous excess, Cavernous Hode declares!  Shall there be a watch rotation?  Wake Cavernous Hode when it is his turn."  The dwarf settles in happily among the broken rubble, pulls up a large brick to use as a puillow, and is asleep in moments.  Mister Dickens takes a moment to sniff around suspiciously, but curls up next to his master after a bit of investigation.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 28, 2013)

Unruffled by the condition of the inn, Thuvian offers no further opinion of their temporary camp as he picks a spot near the stairs to deposit both his gear and Nora, who, as usual, ignores everyone, going to sleep immediately. "We should pair up. I can help Tasanto, as my eyes are unbothered by darkness as well. Our resident dwarf and his rat can take another watch. Damaris and Tyrion can take another. Am I missing anyone?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 29, 2013)

Damaris simply rises a thumb in agreement from her bedroll and quickly falls to sleep.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 29, 2013)

Tasanto's second walk through of the inn finds little more than the first.  Outside he finds plenty of deadwood and an overgrown path that leads to a collapsed outbuilding that has dried boards also suitable for burning.  Damaris offers up a haunting melody before retiring and the others scrape out a place of their own before settling in for the night.

[sblock=Map]Let me know if you want your map location adjusted.



[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 29, 2013)

[sblock] I'm fine there.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 29, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Thuvian would settle in at K-10; that gives him the maximum range of tactical options while still being somewhat close to the rest of the party.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 29, 2013)

Tasanto brought in the deadwood and placed it by the fireplace hearth.  He left the fragrant outhouse wood for the next traveler to use instead.  After fetching his flint and steel he starts a little fire in the fireplace.

"So it will be our lady and Tyrion with the first watch of the night, Master Hode and Mr. Dickens for the second, and Thuvian and I for the pre-dawn then.  That sounds good."  

After nibbling on some rations, he finally changes back to his humanoid form and curls up in the hammock for some sleep.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 30, 2013)

When is turn for Damaris and Tyrion to make watch... 

"I hope you have sharp eyes. Mine are decent, but not as good as I'd want"

Perception 1d20+4 → [11,4] = (15)







​[sblock=Ministats]


Damaris - Bard lvl 2
HP 14/14
Init +3
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+2 | CMD 15
Saves: F+1 | R+7 | W+3


INIT +3
Perception +4 | Sense Motive -1/7* (Ver. Per.) | Bluff 2/7* (Ver. Per.) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +7 (+1 vs males)


Shortbow +4 (1d6)
Longsword +3 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +4 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 8/8 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt. 
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, 1/day.
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot.

Consumables: Holy Water (2), Oil (3), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16), Acid Flask .[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 31, 2013)

The rotation settled, Thuvian goes to sleep, with Nora staying awake to alert him of any trouble that might require his attention.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 1, 2013)

"Don't you worry your pretty head.  I got this."  Tyrion says, keeping a sharp eye out:

Perception: 1d20+5=24


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 1, 2013)

It is late in the first watch and Damaris has recently stoked the fire bathing half the common room in bright, flickering light.  Damaris and Tyrion are beginning to think it is time to wake Cavernous Hode for his watch when Tyrion hears the pad of near silent feet in the dirt just outside the door to the inn.  Damaris hears a scratching coming from one of the rooms beyond Cavernous Hode; the same noise jerks the dwarf out of his sleep.  Tasanto, Thuvian, and Mister Dickens remain blissfully asleep for the moment while Nora readies herself to wake her master as something scrabbles at the window nearby.









*OOC:*


Round One.  Only Cavernous Hode can act right now.







[sblock=Combat Information]
Initiative:
Kobolds won initiative but Cavernous Hode's roll will give him a full round of actions before the kobolds.

Cavernous Hode
Kobolds
the Party

Map




Party:
Cavernous Hode [prone]
-Mr. Dickens [prone, sleeping]
Damaris
Tasanto [prone, sleeping]
Thuvian [prone, sleeping]
-Nora
Tyrion 

Conditions in Effect:

Enemies:
Kobolds, A & B (AC 17, T 14, FF 14)
A - 12/12 hp
B - 12/12 hp
Kobolds, 1-8 (AC 15, T 12, FF 14)
1 - 5/5 hp
2 - 5/5 hp
3 - 5/5 hp
4 - 5/5 hp
5 - 5/5 hp
6 - 5/5 hp
7 - 5/5 hp
8 - 5/5 hp
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 1, 2013)

Cavernous Hode climbs to his feet.  "To arms!  To arms!  Man the parapets!  Boil the oil!  Lower the drawbridge!  Raise the portcullis!"  The earth under the nearest kobold vanishes, creating a small pit under the creature.

[sblock]Expeditious Excavation in K4.  DC 16 reflex[/sblock].


----------



## soulnova (Apr 1, 2013)

"Thuvian, Tasanto!" Damaris calls to them hoping to wake them as she takes out her bow. "Seems like some visitors have come for a night performance!"




[sblock=Combat](I might be absent for a day or two) 

Moves to E8 and shoots to Kobold A


M.Shortbow atk
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4002748/
1d20+4 → [17,4] = (21)

Damage
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4002749/
1d6 → [3] = (3)[/sblock]







​[sblock=Ministats]


Damaris - Bard lvl 2
HP 14/14
Init +3
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+2 | CMD 15
Saves: F+1 | R+7 | W+3


INIT +3
Perception +4 | Sense Motive -1/7* (Ver. Per.) | Bluff 2/7* (Ver. Per.) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +7 (+1 vs males)


Shortbow +4 (1d6)
Longsword +3 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +4 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 8/8 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt. 
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, 1/day.
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot.

Consumables: Holy Water (2), Oil (3), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16), Acid Flask .[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 2, 2013)

Tyrion's hand flexes, ready for the incomming creatures.  He sizes them up, ready for the fight, and looking to where he would be able to use his hammer to it's fullest.

[sblock=GE]
Since Tyrion has both Combat Reflexes and Quickdraw, would Tyrion be able to draw his Lucerne Hammer and take advantage of being able to make AoO's?  Or does he have to have his weapon drawn in order to take advantage of Combat Reflexes?  

[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]

*AC:* 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
*HP: *35/35

*Initiative:*  +2
*Perception* : +5 *Sense Motive*:+2
*CMB:*  +7 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6
*Current Weapon in Hand: Nothing. *
*Current Conditions in Place: *Power Attack(-1 Attack Roll/ +3 Damage), 3 Attacks of Opportunity Available, can make AoO's flat-footed, Furious Focus (First attack does not take PA penalty), Overhead Chop

*Consumables Available: *3 Acid, 20 Crossbow Bolts, 4 Rations
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 2, 2013)

Cavernous Hode's bellowing echoes through the empty building and wakes the sleepers.  The packed earth beneath the kobold (B) nearest the north hall window bursts in a scatter of clods across the floor opening a small pit under the kobold and dumping the creature on his belly.  With a hiss the kobold hops to his feet and scrambles out of the pit.  It darts forward to the doorway into the common room and menaces Mister Dickens with its short sword.

When Thuvian wakes he hears kobold voices in the hallway north of him.  Those don't seem to have noticed the tiefling lying on the floor south of them and they briefly stop and chatter in their kobold variant of draconic.  "It opened the earth!  Must kill the spellings-maker before more magics are brunged-in!"  The shadow wizard isn't so lucky to remain unnoticed for long, however.  There is a scrambling at two windows on either side of Thuvian as kobolds climb into the inn.  The kobold climbing in nearest the staircase clambers over the sill and slinks towards Thuvian.  He stops and jabs at Thuvian with his spear causing a light wound.  Another kobold climbs in the window after the first.

At the other window near Thuvian two more kobolds enter but they ignore him and instead choose to move into the common room.  The first reaches Tasanto and thrusts his spear into the underside of Tasanto's hammock but only injures the half-elf with a minor wound.  The second enters the common room, climbs up on top of the bar, and runs down its length to threaten Cavernous Hode with its spear.

At the front of the building a kobold slips past the busted front door and stabs at Tyrion only to miss.  Another kobold enters the room after and also attacks but the point of its spear skitters across the fighter's armor and does no damage.

Damaris moves quickly across the room bringing her bow to bear and releasing an arrow at one of the kobolds threatening Tyrion.  Her arrow flies true and hits the little creature.









*OOC:*


Round One.  Everyone (including Cavernous Hode) is up.  Damaris has already acted.







[sblock=Combat Information]jackslate, Combat Reflexes allows you to take an AoO when flat-footed.  I believe free actions (with the exception of speaking) must be taken on your turn.  So, Tyrion could take an AoO against kobold 1 (provoked by its movement) but couldn't draw his hammer to do so (i.e. the AoO would be unarmed).  There are others in this game whose rules-fu is much stronger than mine and I would be interested in hearing their take on it.

Initiative:
Kobolds
the Party

Map




Party:
Cavernous Hode
-Mr. Dickens [prone]
Damaris
Tasanto [prone] 38/40 hp
Thuvian [prone] 15/17 hp
-Nora
Tyrion 

Conditions in Effect:

Enemies:
Kobolds, A & B (AC 17, T 14, FF 14)
A - 9/12 hp
B - 12/12 hp
Kobolds, 1-8 (AC 15, T 12, FF 14)
1 - 5/5 hp
2 - 5/5 hp
3 - 5/5 hp
4 - 5/5 hp
5 - 5/5 hp
6 - 5/5 hp
7 - 5/5 hp
8 - 5/5 hp
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 2, 2013)

Mister Dickens scrambles to his feet and scrambles south, nipping at the kobold threatenting his master.  Cavernous Hode retreats quickly, yelling, "Clear the hall!  Cavernous Hode suggests clearing the hall post-haste!"  From the corner, he casts a spell of entanglement.

[sblock=Actions]Mister Dickens: Stand up (draws AoOs), 5 ft step to G6, attack Kobold 4.  On kobold 4 (1d20+7=19, 1d4=3)

Cavernous Hode: @_*sunshadow21*_ Holding action until after Thuvian.  (By the way, Cavernous Hode's already standing, isn't he?)  Move to C5 drawing pick (drawing AoO if 4 is still up and has one after Mr. D got up), cast entangle at K/L-4/5.  DC 16 reflex.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch) [currently 12, 12 touch, 10 FF]
HP: 28/28
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +7
Speed: 20'

Perception: +10
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Entangle, Expeditious Excavation, Obscuring Mist
2nd level spells (DC 16): Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call

*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 23/23 
CMB: +1 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+7, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thuvian seems rather unimpressed as immediately upon waking, he casts Vanish on himself before standing up and sliding over to the back hallway (K9).

[sblock=combat actions]Standard to Cast Defensively (1d20+10=27)
Move action to stand up
5' step to K9[/sblock]

[sblock=Thuvian Darklight]
Thuvian Darklight 
AC: 13 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 16) 
HP: 17/17  Initiative: +3 
Perception : +6 Sense Motive:+1 
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +4 
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Place: Vanish (3 rounds remaining)

 Magic: 
CL 3; +6 Concentration (+10 Casting Defensively); SR +3
Extended Illusion (1 round beyond concentration) 
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused  

Darkness 1/1  

Cantrips - Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation  
1st - Color Spray, Detect Secret Doors, Silent Image, Vanish (cast)
2nd - Acid Arrow, Create Pit, Minor Image

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 2, 2013)

Double Post


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 2, 2013)

As the Kolbold's advance towards the rest of the party, Tyrion reaches back to unsheathe his wicked sword on his back.  However, just as he pulls it out to swing it, the young Damaris moves behind him.  Having to adjust his swing to not hit the innocent girl, Tyrion swing is wide as it passes by the first Kolbold, missing him.  

[sblock=Actioins]
Tyrion Swings at Kolbold A and Misses:  1d20+8=12, 2d4+13=16

GE: Ya, I figured as much.  I just have to get used to having Tyrion always having a weapon equipped, even on guard.  

[/sblock]



[sblock=Mini Stats]

*AC:* 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
*HP: *35/35

*Initiative:*  +2
*Perception* : +5 *Sense Motive*:+2
*CMB:*  +7 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6
*Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion +1. +8 2d4 + 12*
*Current Conditions in Place: *Power Attack(-1 Attack Roll/ +3 Damage), 3 Attacks of Opportunity Available, can make AoO's flat-footed, Furious Focus (First attack does not take PA penalty), Overhead Chop

*Consumables Available: *3 Acid, 20 Crossbow Bolts, 4 Rations
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 2, 2013)

Damaris will start singing her **Bardic Performance** to aid her companions in this chaotic battle. She will *inspire courage* with her voice. She will stay behind Tyrion.












​[sblock=Ministats]


Damaris - Bard lvl 2
HP 14/14
Init +3
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+2 | CMD 15
Saves: F+1 | R+7 | W+3


INIT +3
Perception +4 | Sense Motive -1/7* (Ver. Per.) | Bluff 2/7* (Ver. Per.) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +7 (+1 vs males)


Shortbow +4 (1d6)
Longsword +3 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +4 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 8/8 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt. 
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, 1/day.
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot.

Consumables: Holy Water (2), Oil (3), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16), Acid Flask .[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 2, 2013)

Not as limber in his elfin body, Tasanto rolls out of his hammock before trying to fight.  The little kobold standing next to the hammock jabs him in the side with his spear again.  Tasanto retaliates with a heavy fist full of crackling energy and the kobold drops to the floor.

[sblock=actions]swift: Snake Stance
move equiv: exit hammock, provokes AoO
Kobold takes AoO attack (1d20+1=15) for damage (1d6-1=5) to Tasanto
std: return attack on Kobold 3 Unarmed strike attack (1d20+3=18) for damage+shock (1d6+1+1d6=10) to kobold 3

I rolled the AoO, because if he missed, it drastically would have changed Tasanto's actions, getting another attack in.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Half-elf Tasanto ..... (active)
*HP **33/40**; AC 1**3*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +5, Reflex +1, Will +10, CMB +3, CMD 15
Perception +13, Sense Motive +13, 

Unarmed Strike +3, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 1/day
Lucerne Hammer +4, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +3, d6+1
Dagger +3, d4+1
Sling, +0, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (unsummoned currently) 
*HP 36/36 real, 20/20 temp,   AC 20*, 16 Touch, 18 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' 
Fort: +4, Reflex +5, Will +10, CMB 5, CMD 21
Perception +13, Sense Motive +13 

Claw/Claw +5, d4+2+d6 shock (10' reach)
  Bite +5, d6+2+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +5, d6+3+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +5, d6+2+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +6, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +5, d6+2 
Dagger +5, d4+2
Sling +5, d4+2 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield
,,,,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (4 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 17/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+13 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through enemies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on,Dragon Stance on, Swift action unavailable, AoO available, AC 13
In hand: unarmed strike[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 4, 2013)

As Mister Dickens stands the three surrounding kobolds hiss in glee and stab him with their steely knives but they just can't kill the beast.  The kobold Mister Dickens bites squeals his dismay at the injury it takes but still lives.  Cavernous Hode retreats to the window and casts his _entangle_ spell.  Unfortunately, there are no plants within the inn and the spell has no effect on the kobolds.

Tasanto takes a spear thrust but his return attack drops the kobold into a heap on the floor.  Thuvian _vanishes_ and steps to safety while Tyrion swings and misses his attacker.

The kobolds fighting Tyrion step to either side of the warrior and attack.  The first to move, the kobold bearing the spear, stabs and misses.  The kobold carrying the sword is a bit luckier and his blade penetrates Tyrion's armor.

The kobold on the bar top steps down its length to threaten Damaris with its spear.  The crude weapon passes through Damaris' defenses.  The other two kobolds threatening Mister Dickens move to better positions but their attacks are ineffective.  As the two kobolds from the kitchen move past Mister Dickens the rat nips one injuring it.  They both attack Cavernous Hode but miss.

The two kobolds in the hall near Thuvian move forward; one is close enough to the wizard that the wizard could attack the unsuspecting kobold if he should wish to do so as it passes.  One clambers up on the top of the bar like his fellow kobold at the other end of the bar, the other reaches Tasanto and attacks and misses.









*OOC:*


Round Two.  Everyone is up.







[sblock=Combat Information]Systole, yes, Cavernous Hode was already standing; I just neglected to erase the prone marker from the previous round when I quoted.
SK, no problem with rolling the AoO for the kobold.  I kinda like it.
soulnova, since the situation has changed dramatically since you posted your round two action I'll allow you to change that action if you want.

Initiative:
Kobolds
the Party

Map




Party:
Cavernous Hode
-Mr. Dickens 16/23 hp
Damaris 13/14 hp
Tasanto 33/40 hp
Thuvian 15/17 hp
-Nora
Tyrion 31/35 hp

Conditions in Effect:

Enemies:
Kobolds, A & B (AC 17, T 14, FF 14)
A - 9/12 hp
B - 12/12 hp
Kobolds, 1-8 (AC 15, T 12, FF 14)
1 - 5/5 hp
2 - 5/5 hp
3 - -5/5 hp dying
4 - 2/5 hp
5 - 5/5 hp
6 - 5/5 hp
7 - 3/5 hp
8 - 5/5 hp
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 4, 2013)

Seeing herself surrounded, Damaris frowns and drops her Shortbow. There's no use on a ranged  weapon anymore or trying to cast a spell. She keeps **Inspiring Courage** and uses her longsword two handed to attack instead. She strikes the Kobold closer to Tyrion with great precision. If the Kobold dies, Damaris will stay back to back with Tyrion as her song goes on.


_Oh wind, I am not afraid! ♪
The storm blows ♫
but __I will stand and face you! ♪_



[sblock]
Drop shortbow, longsword attack to Kobold 1, 5ft step to D8


http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4006816/
Attk 1d20+3 → [19,3] = (22)


http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4006817/
Dmg 1d8+3 → [4,3] = (7)


Crit Confirm
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4006818/
1d20+3 → [16,3] = (19)[/sblock]







​[sblock=Ministats]


Damaris - Bard lvl 2
HP 13/14
Init +3
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+2 | CMD 15
Saves: F+1 | R+7 | W+3


INIT +3
Perception +4 | Sense Motive -1/7* (Ver. Per.) | Bluff 2/7* (Ver. Per.) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +7 (+1 vs males)


Shortbow +4 (1d6)
Longsword +3 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +4 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 8/8 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt. 
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, 1/day.
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot.

Consumables: Holy Water (2), Oil (3), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16), Acid Flask .[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 4, 2013)

Tasanto kicks the kobold that approached from the hall, knocking him on his back and unconscious.  Trying fancy moves he learned in the monastery, he moves across the room provoking more of the reptiles, leaving his back open to one on the floor, but dodging the one on the bar successfully.  Alas, Tasanto is unable to successfully riposte against the critter.

[sblock=actions] std: attack on kobold 5 (1d20+3+1=20) hits damage (1d6+1+1d6+1=6) drops
Immediate: Sense Motive as AC vs Kobold 6 Sense Motive as AC (1d20+13=16)
move: 15' to E8
Provoked 2 AoOs, 1 from Kobold6 and the other from KoboldA.
Kobold 6 takes AoO, AoO on Tasanto vs AC 16 (1d20+1=13) missed!! 
Free: Snake Fang retaliation Unarmed Strike Snake fang AoO attack on Kobold 6 (1d20+3+1=10) I missed. 
Kobold A gets an AoO too vs. AC 13, which I don't know its bonuses, and I cannot retaliate against.
[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Half-elf Tasanto ..... (active)
*HP **33/40**; AC 1**3*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +5, Reflex +1, Will +10, CMB +3, CMD 15
Perception +13, Sense Motive +13, 

Unarmed Strike +3, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 1/day
Lucerne Hammer +4, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +3, d6+1
Dagger +3, d4+1
Sling, +0, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (unsummoned currently) 
*HP 36/36 real, 20/20 temp,   AC 20*, 16 Touch, 18 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' 
Fort: +4, Reflex +5, Will +10, CMB 5, CMD 21
Perception +13, Sense Motive +13 

Claw/Claw +5, d4+2+d6 shock (10' reach)
  Bite +5, d6+2+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +5, d6+3+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +5, d6+2+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +6, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +5, d6+2 
Dagger +5, d4+2
Sling +5, d4+2 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield
,,,,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (4 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 17/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+13 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through enemies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on,Dragon Stance off , Swift action unavailable, AoO available, AC 13
In hand: unarmed strike 


[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hoping to thin the numbers on their side, Tyrion swings again at the Kobold, and he feels the balde connect.

Once he sees the body hit the floor Tyrion then moves forward to engage the the Kobold, keeping Damris at his back and preventing the Kobold standing on the bar from getting towards the singing girl.

[sblock=Actioins]
Tyrion Swings at Kobold A and Kills it:  1d20+9=21, 2d4+13=19
5' Step to E9, ready to deal with Kolbold 6
[/sblock]



[sblock=Mini Stats]

*AC:* 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
*HP: *35/35

*Initiative:*  +2
*Perception* : +5 *Sense Motive*:+2
*CMB:*  +7 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6
*Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion +1. +9 2d4 + 13*
*Current Conditions in Place: *Power Attack(-1 Attack Roll/ +3 Damage), 3 Attacks of Opportunity Available, can make AoO's flat-footed, Furious Focus (First attack does not take PA penalty), Inspire Courage +1, Overhead Chop

*Consumables Available: *3 Acid, 20 Crossbow Bolts, 4 Rations
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 4, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION] Not trying to badger, but the description of the inn was that it was run down and open to the elements, with dirt and leaves covering the floor, and a tree coming up through one of the corners.  It seemed to me like there would have been enough vegetation for it to work.  Not a big deal -- Cavernous Hode will just be surprised.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 4, 2013)

[sblock=Systole]I'm sure we could have a lengthy discussion about this (and I'm willing to do so in the General Discussion thread or somewhere else if you want).   IMO, entangle is a very good spell held in check by the limitation that plants must be present.  The range of interpretation stretches from if there are plants anywhere within the area that the whole area is under the effects to only squares with plants are affected.  I honestly hadn't considered the broadest interpretation until CH cast his spell in this combat.  I did some reading, did some thinking, but decided in the end that there must be affected plants within a creature's square or within limited reach.  Arguably a tree's branches could reach in through the broken windows and roots up through the floor but that's a little bit farther from the way I've usually played it and more than I'm willing to accept right now.  I'll continue to mull it over (which, I know, does you no good in _this_ combat) and it is entirely possible I'll loosen my interpretation of the spell somewhat in the future.  And, so you're not left uncertain how I'll handle it in the future and whether entangle will be useful under those limitations I'll tell you that this is the only encounter you'll have until you reach Sumbru and that in an old city like Sumbru with its odd atmospheric effects entangle will be entirely ineffective.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 4, 2013)

"Attack!  Attaaaaack!" Cavernous Hode shouts, swinging wildly at one of the kobolds in front of him.  On the other side of the room, Mister Dickens takes a kobold down with slightly less shouting.

[sblock=Actions]Mister Dickens: Attack Kobold 4 attack on 4 with inspire courage (1d20+8=27, 1d4+1=5)

Cavernous Hode: Attack kobold 7.  attack on 7 with inspire courage (1d20+4=16, 1d4+2=4)

I'm not worried about the entangle spell in this combat.  I was just honestly surprised at your read of it in this situation -- apparently as much as you were surprised by mine.  It's not a big deal either way except that I hate doing stupid things and being useless during combat.  Thanks for the heads-up regarding Sumbru, though.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch) [currently 12, 12 touch, 10 FF]
HP: 28/28
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +7
Speed: 20'

Perception: +10
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Entangle, Expeditious Excavation, Obscuring Mist
2nd level spells (DC 16): Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call

*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 23/23 
CMB: +1 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+7, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 4, 2013)

[sblock=soulnova]Somehow you began the combat declaring actions a round ahead of everyone else.  The current round is round two but I have three rounds of actions from you.  In round one Damaris moved and fired her bow.  In round two she can either start her bardic performance or switch weapons and attack but not both.  It's your decision.  Also, please pay particular attention to my combat notes; each round I've mentioned I already had actions from Damaris and you've posted additional actions.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 4, 2013)

[sblock] Sorry for the confusion! I was under the impression everyone was up for round two. Given the circumstances I guess she won't start the performance and simply* attack *instead.  I'm used to post actions as soon as the GM posted. We would post blocks of 5 rounds worth of actions to resolve encounters as quickly as possible. Old habits die hard. [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 4, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]CH and MD take -1/-1 then.  And I just realized I rolled 1d4 for CH's damage instead of 1d6.  You can leave it as-is as a stupidity tax or reroll for me.  I don't have a problem either way.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 5, 2013)

Seeing the battle on the side with Tasanto and Tyrion well under control, Thuvian moves to the other side of the building to see how that is faring, and after sizing it up, a bolt of acid flies out of his hand towards kobold b as he becomes visible once more, smiling as the kobold takes the blow full force, and eager to see it's reaction when the followup damage hit next round.

[sblock=combat actions round 2]Move to J=5

attacking kobold B with Acid Arrow
Acid Arrow ranged touch attack, damage (1d20+4, 2d4=20, 5)
acid will do another 2d4 next round as well if kobold doesn't do anything to deal with it.[/sblock]

[sblock=Thuvian Darklight]
Thuvian Darklight 
AC: 13 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 16) 
HP: 17/17  Initiative: +3 
Perception : +6 Sense Motive:+1 
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +4 
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Place:

 Magic: 
CL 3; +6 Concentration (+10 Casting Defensively); SR +3
Extended Illusion (1 round beyond concentration) 
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused  

Darkness 1/1  

Cantrips - Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation  
1st - Color Spray, Detect Secret Doors, Silent Image, Vanish (cast)
2nd - Acid Arrow (cast), Create Pit, Minor Image[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 5, 2013)

Damaris, Mister Dickens, and Tasanto all drop a kobold to the floor where the creatures lay dying but as Tasanto moves along the bar the kobolds take advantage of the openings in the half-elf's defenses.  The kobold with the short sword strikes Tasanto but Tyrion's retaliatory strike lops the creature in two.  Thuvian's acid arrow sizzles as it strikes the kobold and the kobold begins screaming in his accented draconic.

"Sneakings are broke!  Magics are brung!  Flee!"

With surprise lost, half their numbers dead and dying and their leader shrieking in panic the kobolds bolt.  As the kobold leader flees Thuvian's arrow continue to burn it.  Mister Dickens snaps at the fleeing kobold as it moves past but the rat misses.  The kobolds almost run headlong into Thuvian and skid to a halt in a ragged line next to the wizard.

The kobold near Tyrion dives from the bar towards the window, scrambles out through the broken frame it entered from and heads off into the dimness of the moonlit night.









*OOC:*


Round Three.  Everyone is up.







[sblock=Combat Information]Systole, I rerolled the damage but it was worse so I'll stick with what you rolled.
Kobolds withdraw.

Initiative:
Kobolds
the Party

Map




Party:
Cavernous Hode
-Mr. Dickens 16/23 hp
Damaris 13/14 hp
Tasanto 29/40 hp
Thuvian 15/17 hp
-Nora
Tyrion 31/35 hp

Conditions in Effect:

Enemies:
Kobolds, A & B (AC 17, T 14, FF 14)
A - -10/12 hp dead
B - 3/12 hp
Kobolds, 1-8 (AC 15, T 12, FF 14)
1 - -7/5 hp dying
2 - 5/5 hp
3 - -5/5 hp dying
4 - -2/5 hp dying
5 - -1/5 hp dying
6 - 5/5 hp
7 - 0/5 hp staggered
8 - 5/5 hp
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 6, 2013)

Damaris moves to have a clearer view of the fleeing kobolds and if they are still on range she will cast Grease to try to make them all fall. 



[sblock]Move to D5 and cast Grease on H4. [/sblock]








​[sblock=Ministats]


Damaris - Bard lvl 2
HP *13/14*
Init +3
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+2 | CMD 15
Saves: F+1 | R+7 | W+3


INIT +3
Perception +4 | Sense Motive -1/7* (Ver. Per.) | Bluff 2/7* (Ver. Per.) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +7 (+1 vs males)


*Shortbow +4 (1d6)*
Longsword +3 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +4 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 8/8 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt. 
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, *1/2* day.
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot.

Consumables: Holy Water (2), Oil (3), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (15), Acid Flask .[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thuvian is startled at how nicely the kobold arrange themselves for further magical fun, and manages to smiles as he steps back and releases a cone of color that washes over the panicked kobolds.

[sblock=combat actions round 3]5' step to K5
cast color spray (will cast defensively  if any of the kobolds have spears that could reach him, otherwise just a  normal casting; will hit squares J5, I4-6, and H4-7; affected kobolds  need to make a will save DC 16 or be affected as per their HD
_2 HD or less_: The creature is unconscious, blinded, and stunned   for 2d4 rounds, then blinded and stunned for 1d4 rounds, and then   stunned for 1 round. (Only living creatures are knocked unconscious.)
_3 or 4 HD_: The creature is blinded and stunned for 1d4 rounds, then stunned for 1 round.
_5 or more HD_: The creature is stunned for 1 round. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Thuvian Darklight]
Thuvian Darklight 
AC: 13 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 16) 
HP: 17/17  Initiative: +3 
Perception : +6 Sense Motive:+1 
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +4 
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Place:

 Magic: 
CL 3; +6 Concentration (+10 Casting Defensively); SR +3
Extended Illusion (1 round beyond concentration) 
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused  

Darkness 1/1  

Cantrips - Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation  
1st - Color Spray (cast), Detect Secret Doors, Silent Image, Vanish (cast)
2nd - Acid Arrow (cast), Create Pit, Minor Image[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 6, 2013)

Since the kobolds are retreating, Tasanto will stay is hand and let them go.

[sblock=actions]Delay
Beating down an obvious lesser opponent is not his style.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 6, 2013)

"Cavernous Hode charges valiantly into battle!  Hiyah!"

[sblock]CH: Charge and attack.  Charge (1d20+5=13, 1d6+1=7)

MD: Attack.  MD attack (1d20+7=10, 1d4=3)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 6, 2013)

Two kobolds slip and fall in Damaris' grease spell and Thuvian knocks those two and another next to him unconscious with the twisting colors of his spell.  Cavernous Hode's charge is blocked when Damaris steps in front of him.  Mister Dickens bites at the kobold at the door, the last one within the inn not killed or incapacitated.  It cringes, moans, and throws its hands over its eyes lucky that he avoided the rat's teeth but not expecting mercy from those it attacked.









*OOC:*


Tyrion left to go for this round.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 7, 2013)

Tyrion, seeing that the rest of the party quite easily has this handled, also decides to leave it to them. (Delay)


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 7, 2013)

The three kobolds in front of Thuvian remain sprawled in their unconsciousness.  The last one standing sees no other options available to him and throws himself at Damaris.  As the kobold moves away from Mister Dickens the rat chomps down on the kobold's leg.  The kobold stumbles and thrusts wildly with his spear at Damaris but misses.









*OOC:*


Round Four.  Everyone is up.







[sblock=Combat Information]
Initiative:
Kobolds
the Party

Map




Party:
Cavernous Hode
-Mr. Dickens 16/23 hp
Damaris 13/14 hp
Tasanto 29/40 hp
Thuvian 15/17 hp
-Nora
Tyrion 31/35 hp

Conditions in Effect:

Enemies:
Kobolds, A & B (AC 17, T 14, FF 14)
A - -10/12 hp dead
B - 3/12 hp [prone; unconscious]
Kobolds, 1-8 (AC 15, T 12, FF 14)
1 - -8/5 hp dying
2 - 5/5 hp [prone; unconscious]
3 - -6/5 hp dying
4 - -3/5 hp dying
5 - -2/5 hp dying
6 - 5/5 hp escaped
7 - 0/5 hp staggered [prone; unconscious]
8 - 1/5 hp
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 7, 2013)

Damaris frowns at the spear wielding kobold and swings down her longsword.


[sblock]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4014810/
1d20+3 → [14,3] = (17)


http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4014812/
1d8+3 → [8,3] = (11)

[/sblock]






​[sblock=Ministats]


Damaris - Bard lvl 2
HP *13/14*
Init +3
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+2 | CMD 15
Saves: F+1 | R+7 | W+3


INIT +3
Perception +4 | Sense Motive -1/7* (Ver. Per.) | Bluff 2/7* (Ver. Per.) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +7 (+1 vs males)


*Shortbow +4 (1d6)*
Longsword +3 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +4 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 8/8 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt. 
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, *1/2* day.
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot.

Consumables: Holy Water (2), Oil (3), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (15), Acid Flask .[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 7, 2013)

Damaris hacks down the kobold and silence falls over the room.  Kobolds and bits and pieces of those creatures are scattered about their camping site and Thuvian stands over three that still breath but lie unconscious on the floor.









*OOC:*


Combat over.  First post updated with XP.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 8, 2013)

As the last one falls, Tyrion moves towards the unconscious kobold's, and pulls out some rope to tie up the stragglers.  

Turning towards the party Tyrion says "Well, I have to say I'm impressed by your skills.  Especially your rat."  nodding towards Mr. Dickens.  "I would hate to be on the wrong side of him."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 8, 2013)

Damaris dusts off her dress and looks at the party. "Is everyone ok?" she checks her side for a little blood. "I just got a scratch."


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 8, 2013)

"I got poked quite a bit.  I'll survive though.  I got potions to fix up what doesn't heal through the night." After dealing with his own wounds, Tasanto helps tie up the wounded kobolds.
[sblock=ooc]down 11 it looks like.  [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thuvian looks over the scene with a calm eye before starting to disarm the unconscious kobolds, "So what do we do with these fools? At the very least, we need to temporarily separate their leader from the others before they wake up, and definitely make sure that none of them have any weapons left on them."
'


----------



## Systole (Apr 8, 2013)

"Perhaps they could be trained to be backup singers?  Then the singing maiden could have a supporting choir."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 8, 2013)

Systole said:


> "Perhaps they could be trained to be backup singers?  Then the singing maiden could have a supporting choir."




"Uhmmm....." Damaris ponders this for a second like it's not a bad idea but then shakes her head. "No, no, we can't do that"

"Separating them seems like a good enough start. One of the others actually escaped so I guess they could be back for their leader later if we leave them here. We should leave a sign or something warning other travelers of this place. I would hate someone else not having the same luck we did"


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 10, 2013)

*OOC:*


My apologies for the delay; got a little swamped, then the parents came in for the day.







The kobolds are quickly tied; easy to accomplish while they are unconscious.  They are disarmed though their weapons are pitiful things of little to no value with the exception of a very fine dagger that is over-sized for a kobold but fits the hand of a human-sized creature perfectly.  Each of the two that seemed to act as leaders carries a battered tin potion bottle.

It is still some hours to sunrise and the group has three kobold prisoners to figure out what to do with.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thuvian looks over the potion bottles to try to identify them, leaving the others to deal with the prisoners.


----------



## Systole (Apr 10, 2013)

"Cavernous Hode feels that the entire episode might be due to a failure of kobolds to understand the workings of market economics in a capitalist economy, the value of property along a trade route, the legal recognition given to squatters by many societies, and -- possibly -- how to make a passable stew out of readily available materials."  He gestures at the ruins of the inn.  "Cavernous Hode and his merry band of sidekicks are certainly not the only travelers in this locale.  This customs-house needs only a little cleaning and renovation, and the kobolds could simply begin charging for services rendered.  Cavernous Hode feels this would be a superior state of affairs for both kobolds and travelers, and he also knows several recipes for mushroom soup that he would be happy to share."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 10, 2013)

Damaris gives an almost melodic laugh. "You really think they can learn to be inn keepers? Hehe, well...they would certainly need to work on their service"


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 11, 2013)

Thuvian's examination of the potions determines that they are potions of cure light wounds.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 11, 2013)

"We can let the loose with a scolding in the morning.  I am pretty sure I can chase them off."  With that, Tasanto goes back to bed for a few more hours sleep.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2013)

"Fine by me" she nods and resumes her watch. "I suggest we sleep in a more tactical formation... you know, in case they bring more friends"


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 11, 2013)

Dawn comes heralded by a flock of songbirds chirping and singing that wakes everyone.  The kobolds are huddled where they were left and stare wide-eyed and scared expecting the worst.

"They bringed the magic.  Woe!" mutters one in draconic.  They shift in their bonds nervously.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2013)

A mischievous smile appears on Damaris's lips as she wakes up hearing the kobolds. She remembers an old children's story her grandmother used to tell to them before going to sleep.

"Yes, yes... My _song magic_ is very powerful. It gave me the strength of a bear AND a lion and I only had to whisper a tune for that." 


"You attacked us...and I am not pleased with any of you. This is what I'll do..."  she takes out a dagger and crouches beside the kobolds. She will also take a parchment from her backpack. Carefully she will make a small cut on their fingers to get a drop of blood from each living kobold in the parchment.


"Now... I have your blood" she shows the Kobolds the parchment  _"I'll keep this forever. If I ever hear from you again, attacking any travelers... I'll make sure you dance and dance until you drop dead of exhaustion. And I'll know because the birds will sing to me if you have been bad..."_


"Do you understand that?" She gives them this smile. 

[sblock] Damn, Invisible castle is not working for me right now. Could you roll for me Glasseye? I have Bluff +7. I doubt I'll have +1 bonus vs males as she's not being "charming". [/sblock]






​[sblock=Ministats]


Damaris - Bard lvl 2
HP *14/14*
Init +3
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+2 | CMD 15
Saves: F+1 | R+7 | W+3


INIT +3
Perception +4 | Sense Motive -1/7* (Ver. Per.) | Bluff 2/7* (Ver. Per.) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +7 (+1 vs males)


*Shortbow +4 (1d6)*
Longsword +3 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +4 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 8/8 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt. 
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep,Timely Inspiration *2/2* day.
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot.

Consumables: Holy Water (2), Oil (3), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (15), Acid Flask .[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 12, 2013)

Damaris http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=24906http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=24906_: 1D20+7 = [8]+7 = 15
 

[sblock] used other roller for the moment. Lets hope it's enough![/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 12, 2013)

"And if somehow you manage to survive that, the shadows will awaken and claim you as one of their own to bolster their own ranks. Now go, and bother this inn no more." Thuvian speaks quietly as he cuts their bonds and leaves them a clear path to leave the building.

Bluff: 1D20+11 = [14]+11 = 25


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 13, 2013)

Tasanto seemingly ignores the threats to the little kobolds and wanders outside to water a tree.

[sblock=ooc]After watering a tree, Tasanto will hide, behind a different one, and watch the kobolds as the leave, trying to determine where they go. +2 stealth, +13 perception.

PS. Out of town at a convention Saturday and Sunday. May or may not get to post again for the weekend.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 13, 2013)

The kobolds wail as Damaris takes a drop of blood from each of them to mark her 'contract'.

"Curs't to goodness or shadow death!  We'z doomed!"

Dual cursed and dejected, once cut free the kobolds slink over to the nearest open window and slip out (despite the open front door).  They make little effort to hide as they move away from the inn and deeper into the woods behind the building.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 15, 2013)

Damaris waits until the kobolds are out of sight and burst out laughing. "Thuvian! If only I had a hat  I would take it off to you! That was flawless. Remind me on getting one when we get to the city!"

"I guess we can hope that they won't bother travelers... for a time. Maybe we should pay a visit on our way back" she chuckles as she picks up and gathers her belongings to go back to the road.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thuvian just shrugs as he gathers his things, "I'm actually rather surprised that creatures such as they were afraid of the shadows, being able to see through them and all. Usually such terror is only found in those who must resort to external sources to combat them. At any rate, that was definitely interesting, but we have many days left to our objective, and we should be on our way."


----------



## Systole (Apr 15, 2013)

The dwarf shakes his fist at the retreating kobolds.  "And don't come back, or Cavernous Hode shall see to you a second time!  Well, it is time to be off, Cavernous Hode declares, what with the sun being bright and shining, et cetera.  Elizabeth!  Here, boy!"


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 15, 2013)

Tyrion simply shakes his head in amzement, before saying "Ya, that was impressive from both of ya.  Remind me to never anger you two..."


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 15, 2013)

Tasanto returns to the inn and gathers his things up. "The kobolds ran off behind the building into the deep woods." After performing a short ritual, the beast returns.  "Ready."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 15, 2013)

jackslate45 said:


> Tyrion simply shakes his head in amzement, before saying "Ya, that was impressive from both of ya.  Remind me to never anger you two..."




"Don't worry about that Tyrion. You have done anything to deserve that. But that reminds me... My father used to say there were few things scarier than an angry woman" Damaris chuckles on her way out "We were 8 sister; take his word as you will! hehe~"


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 16, 2013)

Leaving behind the inn and the kobolds the group travels on.  Days and nights of travel pass, tedium broken only by the conversation of fellow travelers on the road.  After a couple of weeks pass the group nears Sumbru territories heralded in the distance by a thickening cloud cover that they know will grow lower, denser, and darker the closer to the city they come.  Before reaching those ominous clouds the group follows directions given them by Petru Angroza and follow a track off the main road and into the farmlands that support the city.

Winding through the back trails the group finally reaches a farm, the farm where they were to meet their way into the city as guards.  The place is well-kept and the house and barn look solidly constructed and maintained.  A kitchen garden stretches off to one side of the house.  In the front is the stump of a large tree and a plump, young woman with cheeks bright red from exertion stands with an axe splitting wood.  Her blonde hair is bound into braids and covered by a red kerchief and when she looks up at your arrival all can see that her eyes are the blue of the bright sky of a summer day.  She wipes her forehead with the back of one gloved hand.

"You all the city folk from out west?"  Her Middle Landellian speech is accented with a rural drawl.

The door to the cottage swings open wide and a wiry man steps out onto the stoop.  His hair is cropped short and his beard is long and shot through with gray.  Despite physical differences there is a vague similarity to the two; he is likely the girl's father.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 16, 2013)

Damaris beams a wide smile at them. "Yes, yes, you are right. Greetings to you both!" she says getting closer on her mare and dismounting slowly. "It's been certainly a long way"


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 17, 2013)

"By the Never-Ending Night!" exclaims the man.  It is not quite certain if he is staring at Tasanto in cattaur form or the spectacle of a dwarf on a giant chameleon.  Regardless, he stands gaping as he holds the door to his house wide open.

"Papa, don't be rude.  And close the door, you'll let flies in."  The girl props the axe up against the stump and executes a clumsy curtsy before moving forward to Damaris' horse.  "You're so pretty.  I can't imagine traveling so far from home.  I never been more'n a couple of miles away."

Abruptly she turns back to her father.  "Papa, stop yer staring and help those men with the, ah, horses!"  She smiles shyly up at Damaris.  "Lady, I'll show you the house, if you like?"

The farmer motions vaguely towards the barn.

"We can set your mounts up in the barn.  Name's Molnar and the girl is Katalin."



 


*. . . . . . . Molnar . . . . . . .* *. . . . . . . Katalin . . . . . . .*


----------



## soulnova (Apr 17, 2013)

"Oh." Damaris glances back at Tassanto and chuckles. "I guess after a couple of weeks traveling with Tassanto like that I tend to forget how unusual he must look... and of course, there's also Carvernous Hode's mount..." she covers her mouth giggling.


"Oh, but you don't have to be so formal. I must be around your age... and I certainly don't have any titles to be a Lady (...yet). My name is Damaris Beiryn and just like my friends, we hope to enter the city without problems. Anyway, I would gladly accept your invitation... and maybe some water. The road was certainly more than a little rough..."

"Mr. Molnar, is a pleasure to meet you too."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 17, 2013)

Isabel4mith has been reported as spam


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 18, 2013)

"Well, nobody tried to jump us on the road, did they?  Those little buggers that got to me while I was sleeping wouldn't dare have tried if I had been awake and in full form."

"Well, I suppose this area looks mild and calm enough."  Tasanto snaps his fingers and the beast dissolves in a puff of smoke, leaving behind the young half-elf.  "Tis that a little more pleasant to the eye?"


----------



## Systole (Apr 18, 2013)

Cavernous Hode taps the giant chameleon on top of its head.  Obediently, the creature turns a mottled green and brown to match the surrounding landscape.  The dwarf beams proudly.  "There!  The provincial farmer may calm himself, as Elizabeth is much less of an imposition on his awareness now."  He hops down and surveys the stead.  Mister Dickens trots up next to the druid, carrying what appears to be a groundhog that he killed.  The giant rat sits on his haunches and begins chewing noisily on the carcass.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thuvian allows others to speak for the group, although for once, he doesn't seem to getting that much attention, a unusual state of affairs in his experience, and one he is perfectly happy to extend as long as possible. _Perhaps having the dwarf around isn't a bad thing after all_, he ponders to himself as he idly watches the rat.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 18, 2013)

"You're pretty enough to be a lady.  Oh!  Why that one's just an elf-blood.  Must be a wizard or a werecreature.  It's not catching, is it?  And that quiet fellow with the big sword...  Ain't too pretty now, is he?  Papa said I should set my sights on a good worker and not a pretty man.  He's not married is he?"  Katalin, probably having no one but the old man to talk to, is a veritable flood of words as she clutches Damaris' hand in her own callused hand and leads her to the house.  "Mama died years back so I keep the house and I try to keep up on extra chores since Benedek was taken...  There's water in the pitcher but we've got some dandelion wine I tried my hand at, and I'm sure the men'll want some beer."

Molnar rapidly blinks appearing shell-shocked at Tasanto's transformation but manages to raise a knuckle to his forehead in greeting to Damaris as she passes him.  "Ma'am."  He turns back to the others outside his house and seems to notice Thuvian for the first time.  Finally the man seems to focus on something that he can wrap his mind around and stares at Mister Dickens as the rat gnaws on what's left of the groundhog.  "Damned if I han't been trying to trap that creature for weeks now."  He chuckles.  "Never thought to try a giant trained rat."

The farmer shakes his head and seems to come to his senses.  He walks over and takes the reins of Damaris' horse.  "This way, gentlemen.  Not enough room in the barn for all your mounts but they can share the field and graze with my own animals."

It doesn't take long to get the mounts unsaddled, rubbed down, and let out into the field and saddles and packs stowed in the barn.  With tasks to accomplish and keep his mind off the strangeness of his visitors Molnar manage to make a bit of small talk asking about the trip and the weather.  Soon he's leading everyone back to the house where Katalin is hurriedly putting the finishing touches on a meal of roasted goat, fresh bread, and steaming root vegetables.



 


*. . . . . . . Molnar . . . . . . .* *. . . . . . . Katalin . . . . . . .*


----------



## soulnova (Apr 18, 2013)

"Oh... Dandelion Wine would be just lovely, thank you"

A sad smile appears while watching Katalin moving around and asking all those questions.

Nostalgia washes over Damaris.  She was like this once... Kind off. She did have the town close enough to walk there in less that it took to cook a chicken so she always had the chance of talking to someone else when the other girls in town invited her over for a meal and to sing together at the town's plaza. 

A goat slowly roasting over the fire pit, its aroma filling the house. A steaming vegetable soup being served at the table. Mundane talk about the weather.

_Home. _

-No.- she frowns for a second when the girl wasn't looking -You chose this Damaris. Don't start now getting homesick. You couldn't go back to _"life before"_ even if you wanted- she reprehends herself. 

"Benedek?" she suddenly perks up when hearing someone was taken "Who's this Benedek?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 19, 2013)

Tyrion, leaving the talk to the more social ones, goes and helps Molnar with his small tasks, moving his own horse into the field and helping the farmer take the saddles into the barn.  Tyrion hadn't realized how hungry he was until he smelled the home cooked meal waiting for them.

[sblock=Work]
I aplogize for the lack of posting.  The client made a surprise visit this week, which got me swamped...
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 21, 2013)

Not having a horse to put away in the barn, Tasanto tries to make himself useful, but is at a loss for what to do.  "No, it isn't lycanthropy.  What I do takes years of study in the mystic arts." Thinking to himself, _{{Or blind luck.}}_


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 22, 2013)

Katalin smiles coyly, or what she takes to be coyly, at Tyrion as she serves him large cuts of meat, heaping servings of vegetables and a thick slab of brown bread.  "There ya go!"

Molnar almost drops his beer when Damaris asks about Benedek.  He scowls but doesn't say anything.

Katalin briefly glances at her father with a worried look then passes bread to Thuvian.  "Benedek is my brother.  He was arrested nearly two weeks back for having an icon..."

"Katalin!"  Molnar glares at Katalin but then relents with a deep sigh.  "My son was arrested for carrying items holy to the worship of the Lady of Sorrows.  The Inquisitors are holding him.  I... I hope to see him in Sumbru, if they allow it.  With the Inquisitors' eyes on my family it may be wisest for you to exit the city _after_ in some other company."

Katalin clears her throat with a squeak and looks at Tasanto.  "So, you are, umm, like a wizard then?"  She nods as if already decided that that is the case.



 


*. . . . . . . Molnar . . . . . . .* *. . . . . . . Katalin . . . . . . .*


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thuvian settles into the meal remaining quiet, taking a corner seat so that Nora could have a bit to eat without disturbing her or the the others with minimal fuss. "Who is the Lady of Sorrows, and why are the Inquisitors concerned about her worship? And a variant wizard is probably as good of a description for our shapeshifting friend as any, I suppose, though I have come across many wizards in my own studies who would contest that statement, believing their way to be the only true way; however, since they tend to be quick to dismiss those who are forced to make due with less than optimal circumstances, even those who follow the same path, I tend not to heed their words very often."


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 22, 2013)

"Thanks lass!" Tyrion says, clearly more interested in the food and being oblivous to the girl's attempt to play coy.

He proceeds to start eating, enjoying the taste immenstly.  "Was getting sick of those damnable rations every day.  Well done on the food."

Tyrion sits and listens to Molnar as he explians the situation.  He takes a mental note to not anger the Inquisitors, but otherwise enjoys the food being provided to him.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2013)

Damaris rolls her eyes discretely at Tyrion for being oblivious of the girl and simple chuckles before going back to the conversation. 

"I'm not familiar with the local customs. Is there anything we should do to anger the Inquisitors?"


----------



## Systole (Apr 22, 2013)

"It seems clear to Cavernous Hode that this is a clearly rendered case of a damsel in distress.  The damsel, of course, being this farmer's daughter's brother Benedek and the distress being the Inquisitors.  Cavernous Hode feels that proper narrative structure insists that the person Benedek be rescued post-haste, most likely with much buckling of swashes and ripping of bodices.  Uh, this Benedek will be properly attired, will he not?"


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 23, 2013)

"She wasn't the Lady of Sorrows to begin with," starts Molnar in response to Thuvian's question.  "Before the destruction of the gate she was just the Lady; patron goddess of Sumbru.  Her sorrow stems from her failure to protect us from what happened after and arrival of the Night.  It's a contest for the soul of the city and the Lady has lost."  Molnar pokes at his food with his fork seemingly having lost his appetite.

Katalin blushes with Tyrion's thanks and praise and slips another cut of meat from the platter onto Tyrion's plate.

"The Inquisitors control everything and the guard is their tool.  You don't want their attention.  Keep your head down...."

Cavernous Hode's declaration causes an array of emotions to flash across Molnar's face.  Bafflement, followed by hope, then anxiety and extreme dismay.  "No!  You must not!  That sort of action will make them think he is more than just a foolish boy.  They might tolerate stupidity; rebellion they will smother ruthlessly.  As long as he is no one there is a good chance I can buy his freedom."

[sblock=OOC]Obviously, just an NPCs opinion.  Feel free to take the adventure in whatever directions you want; I'll try to accommodate.[/sblock]



 


*. . . . . . . Molnar . . . . . . .* *. . . . . . . Katalin . . . . . . .*


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 24, 2013)

"Yes, playing stupid does seem to be the best tactic in this scenario; allow the authorities to underestimate his worth and write him off as not worth their time. It sounds as though we are walking into a situation where keeping doing the same ourselves would be wise. In other words, the chameleon should stay here; I can lend Cavernous my horse for the last leg of the trip, and summon up a magical mount for myself to help keep us a bit more under their attention. We should also trry to avoid doing the centaur trick while in or immediately around Sumbru until we safely get past the walls. Speaking of which, do you happen to know how well guarded the wall blocking off the center of the city is? We need to get through, and knowing the weaker points in their watchfulness would be most helpful." Thuvian eats a very light meal, letting Nora eat most of the food put in front of him, a normal habit for him, as he watches the others and lets the conversation serve as food for his mind, which frequently seems more important to him than sustaining his body.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 25, 2013)

Damaris doesn't make her food wait unlike Thuvian. She has been on the road for far too long and she's starving for authentic home made cooking. 

"Mhh... well..." she finishes her bite and sips a little of wine "You don't need to worry. We won't do anything to attract their attention to your son.... Alright, Cavernous Hode?" she tilts her head and gives the dwarf a meaningful look. "Although... if there's anything we could do to assist you, I would be happy to help (this soup is delicious)."

"But..." she sips again the wine. "Thuvian is right... is there anywhere in the wall that is not as well guarded?"


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 26, 2013)

Molnar looks flushed and uncomfortable but then everyone realizes that the man is nearly overwhelmed by the kindness and enthusiastic offers of help in his family's plight.  "I am truly thankful," he says staring down at his plate.  He looks hesitantly up at Damaris.  "You seem to have a way with people and I would, uh, that is, if you could go with me to try to persuade the guard to release my son..."

"A lot of buildings were knocked down in the war," cuts in Katalin responding to questions about the inner wall.  "And papa took me to see the wall when I was a little girl.  They used what walls and buildings as was still standing as the base of the wall and filled in rubble in the space between buildings to start with.  Some places are still like that but most places they reinforced and have built proper guard houses.  They're spaced out but it ain't regular.  It'd be best if you look at it yourself or talk with whoever you supposed to meet in the city."

Conversation continues but it is clear that Molnar and Katalin have little detail to add to the situation.

[sblock=OOC]If you have more questions to ask, go ahead.  If you think you've gotten all you can get from M&K then we can advance.[/sblock]



 


*. . . . . . . Molnar . . . . . . .* *. . . . . . . Katalin . . . . . . .*


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2013)

"Well, I can't make any promises but that doesn't stop me from trying, doesn't it?" Damaris smiles at Molnar, accepting to help him. "Although I believe I would need to know more about how he happened to get the coin. How old is he? Has he been in the wrong company lately?"


She goes back to the exquisite roasted goat, enjoying each bite while hearing the man and his daughter.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 26, 2013)

"Well, I can surely look like an innocent young man with nothing of value.  It is easy to tuck most of what I have away.  Well, except for that big hammer.  If we are taking a cart into town, I suppose the hammer can stay in the cart until needed." Tasanto finishes up his meal and listens to any other plans or needs.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 26, 2013)

Tyrion gulps down the other steak, and puts his silvarwear on the plate.  He just seems to be in a lull right now, enjoying the taste of fresh wine and listing into the plan.  

He shrugs his shoulders at Tasanto and says "If that will allow the boy to be released, then I will leave most of my equipment in the cart.  I'd prefer _not _to go in without a weapon in reach."


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 26, 2013)

"I was just thinking of us sneaking in and out.  If we can find the boy, well, then being snatched up by a demon and dragged off as food should placate the onlookers.  Most would not fight a demon to keep an insignificant boy.  Reading the right scroll, I can look mighty frightful for about four minutes."

"Until then, I can do my best to look like a helpless peasant. But all of us don't have to. It is just best we don't all looked like and armed force going in."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 26, 2013)

"I would say that we could carry a few weapons and such, but nobody should be looking like a walking armory. Mercenaries should be a common enough sight that as long as we don't look too threatening, we shouldn't attract too much attention. I agree that Damaris should help with the issue of freeing the lad; she has the a good chance of convincing them of his nonimportance, and could gain some valuable insight into the Inquisitors in the process. While she is doing that, the rest of us can be getting more information on the wall and what lies beyond it."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2013)

"I like the sound of that. I work on the Kid's problem and you can give a quick look around" Damaris nods finishing her meal. "In any case, I still need to learn about Benedek himself to use the truth (and a little embellishing) to help him out."


----------



## Systole (Apr 27, 2013)

The dwarf applauds.  "Yes!  Information gathering!  Stealth!  Subterfuge!  General sneakiness!  Cavernous Hode approves.  And since Cavernous Hode is a master at the art inconspicuitiness, perhaps he should accompany the singing maiden as she confronts the sinister forces of the Inquisition?  Also, while aforementioned forces are distracted, Mister Dickens can be relied on to locate keys.  Well, keys and snacks of an indeterminate nature.  But mostly keys."


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 29, 2013)

"A walking armory?  What would that be considered?" Tyrion says, smiling slightly as he knows that he is the living example of a walking armory.  "I have found that having a back up weapon is always good.  I just always have a back up of my back up."


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 29, 2013)

Molnar nods his approval of the discussion and planning taking place.  He holds up two meaty fingers.  "We'll be taking two wagons filled with produce and flour and other things the city needs.  None of the farmers like going into the city so one of us goes for all.  We sell our goods to the city who gives us a tally..."  Molnar trails off when he realizes the details of the farmers' business with the city is probably not relevant.  "Anyway, two wagons.  I'll drive one and Katalin will drive the other."  He scowls and glares over at Katalin as if that has been a point of contention between the two.

"You can ride on the wagon's seat with me if you want, Tasanto," says Katalin with a grin of triumph.  It's clear her father didn't want her to go but her brother's arrest forced his hand.  "Put your weapon behind the seat hidden by our goods and it should be easily enough overlooked and within your reach."

Molnar shakes his head sadly.  "As for Benedek, he had been concocting reasons to go into the city for weeks.  I thought he was making excuses to see a girl he had met last time.  Now I'm not so sure.  He was taken at the gate with a small, tin icon of the Lady of Sorrows in his possession."  Molnar sighs deeply and stares at the table with a furrowed brow and obvious concern on his face.  Eventually Molnar's expression hardens into one of resolve and he slaps his hands down on the table.  "We've an early day tomorrow and two days travel til we reach the city.  Best we make an early night of it.  The women can take the loft where Katalin sleeps, the rest of us will make do down here."

---

The next day Molnar and Katalin are up early and Katalin cooks a hearty breakfast for all while Molnar goes to the barn to ready the wagons in the dark of the pre-dawn.  The breakfast is good and filling but Katalin and Molnar are quiet and focus mainly on the eating and serving.  Soon it is time to get situated for travel and depart.  Katalin seem buoyant, Molnar melancholy.

The two day ride to Sumbru is uneventful and Molnar and Katalin talk quietly with the group as if the specter of the city represses their ebullience.  Indeed, the cloud cover gets thicker and hangs lower and darker the closer to the city gates lending a sinister feel to the journey.  Occasionally, a shaft of golden sunlight will pierce the clouds and Molnar looks at it with a faint smile on his lips.  "That's how the Lady shows us there is still hope," he mutters.

Finally the gray, battered walls of Sumbru rise and the wagons come to a halt at the end of a line of people, carts and wagons awaiting entry into the city.  It is early in the day but still gloomily dark and apparently the gate has just opened.  A pair of guards move around at the head of the line talking with each group before finally letting them enter or exit the city after an exchange of coin.

The line moves slowly and the animal pulling Katalin's wagon seems skittish and impatient.  When the opportunity comes to move it moves too far and crowds itself up against the back of Molnar's wagon.  Discomfited it pushes back and her wagon rolls back a pace or two causing the whole line to shift awkwardly as Katalin struggles to keep the animal under control.

"Hey! Watch it there!" comes a disgruntled call from a group of workmen that has just come up behind the wagons.

[sblock=OOC]Please describe where you are on/around the wagons when you post.  Molnar's wagon is ahead of Katalin's; you all can be wherever you place yourselves.[/sblock]



 


*. . . . . . . Molnar . . . . . . .* *. . . . . . . Katalin . . . . . . .*


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2013)

Damaris is sitting on Molnar's wagon watching awkwardly how Katalin tries to control the animals back there. "Uh-Oh" she whispers not being able to help her. She's not that good with animals... that was her sister's job after all. She gives and embarrassed smile to the guards.


----------



## Systole (Apr 30, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Cavernous Hode would be sitting with Damaris on the assumption that the two of them are going to infiltrate the prison.[/sblock]

"Cavernous Hode believes the proper phrase is 'Whoa, Nellie!'  No matter, he has this under control."  He drops off the cart and approaches Kaitlin's animals.  "Think of carrots and hay.  Carrots ... and hay," he says soothingly.

Wild empathy (1d20+2=9)


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 30, 2013)

Tasanto sits quietly up front with Katalin.  He followed her instructions on where to put his polearm, expecting that the two of them know the best way to smuggle things in and out of the city.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 1, 2013)

Tyrion sits in the back of Katalin's cart, trying very hard _not_ to glare at the people yelling.  He slightly hoped that his weapons would terify the farmers enough to not mess with them, giving the dwarf enough time to calm the horse down.


----------



## GlassEye (May 1, 2013)

Surprisingly, Cavernous Hode's chant of 'carrots and hay' soothes the agitated beasts back to their normal placid state though not before one nips at the dwarf.  Katalin grins in relief and nods her thanks to Cavernous Hode without taking her hands from the reins.  A disturbance up the line at the gate catches Katalin's attention and she peers forward to try to see what is going on.

A voice is raised in protest and the cry, "That's twice what I paid last time!" can be heard.  Guards quickly move in and the distinctive sound of a truncheon striking a body is heard followed rapidly by a muffled cry.

The workmen behind Katalin's wagon cease their muttering with Tyrion's glare though the warrior suspects it has as much to do with the guards up the line as it does with him.



 


*. . . . . . . Molnar . . . . . . .* *. . . . . . . Katalin . . . . . . .*


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2013)

"Twice the tax?" Damaris furrows her brow "How much would that be?" she asks Molnar, without taking her eyes from the scene ahead.


----------



## GlassEye (May 2, 2013)

Molnar keeps his eyes downcast and deliberately does not look to see what is going on ahead of their wagons.

"The gate toll was a copper a head, including beasts.  If that's doubled..."  He takes a moment to mentally calculate then transfers the reins to one hand then fumbles at the ties of his belt pouch with the other.  Working it loose he hands it to Damaris.  "Here.  You count it out for us all when the guard comes and a couple of extra for the guardsmen who collect."

Once the objector drags himself to his feet and limps on the line begins to move again albeit slowly and a pair of guardsmen eventually swagger over to assess Molnar's wagon.

"This wagon and the next, sir.  Me and my family bringing in goods to sell and our guard for the road."

The guardsmen are obviously full of their own importance and take their time walking about the wagon and occasionally poking at a crate or barrel in a half-hearted inspection.  They either don't see or deliberately overlook the weapons stashed; considering the lack of effort put into the inspection it is most likely that they never even noticed them.  After circling the wagon and accepting Molnar's coin from Damaris they motion the wagons through.

"Move on; we don't got all day to wait for you."



 


*. . . . . . . Molnar . . . . . . .* *. . . . . . . Katalin . . . . . . .*


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2013)

"Good day to you sir, thank you" Damaris hands out the coin with a charming smile. She takes notes of how many and how well armed are the guards. 

Once they have passed, she turns to Molnar and sighs "Alright... that's done. What's our next stop?"


----------



## Systole (May 3, 2013)

The dwarf keeps a smug smile to himself for the most part, but as soon as the guards are out of earshot, he can no longer contain himself.  "Ha!  Cavernous Hode showed those fools a thing or two, didn't he!"


----------



## jackslate45 (May 3, 2013)

Tyrion smirks half halfheartedly at Hode's response, and comments "You sure did dwarf. Good job on calming that horse though.  I'll need to remember that trick for next time."


----------



## GlassEye (May 5, 2013)

Molnar pulls his wagon to a halt and turns to address as many of the group as possible.

"Katalin and I must take our goods to the city's assessor where it will be unloaded and readied for the markets.  Our dealings there will take us several hours..."  He peers up at the gray sky with a frown and a shake of his head.  "By the time we finish, I'm sure it will be full dark.  We'll take a room at the inn off Market Square.  There's no need for you to go with us, this is all routine if long and tedious.  And you have your _other_ work to do."



 


*. . . . . . . Molnar . . . . . . .* *. . . . . . . Katalin . . . . . . .*


----------



## soulnova (May 5, 2013)

"Alright then, lest get the rooms and we will meet back there. What about your son? Will we have time for that today?" Damaris asks.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 6, 2013)

Thuvian sits through the scene quietly, keeping a neutral expression on his face the entire time. They are on their way to the inn before he finally breaks his silence. "That was . . . entertaining. Once we get the rooms, we need to get a feel for the city and it's surroundings quickly; we aren't going to have much time to pull this off. How about Cavernous and I do some exploration around town while the rest of you hit up the common room? We'll be able to learn more that way." As he speaks, he sizes up the city around him, trying to put together a mental map of important places and streets. _And keeping the crazy dwarf and his rat out of sight of the locals as long as possible won't hurt either, _he adds to himself in his head.


----------



## Systole (May 6, 2013)

"Well, Cavernous Hode supposes the singing maiden is well-equipped to handle the social interaction part of it, so Cavernous Hode will reserve his talents for tunneling and sneaking about sneakily later on.  He will accompany the tall, dark, and horny gentleman about town for the time being, then."


----------



## Satin Knights (May 7, 2013)

"I am not sure splitting up is a good idea.  But, since I am better at listening and watching that talking, I will go with the one who talks well."  Tasanto steps over and behind Damaris, almost like a servant.


----------



## GlassEye (May 7, 2013)

Molnar shakes his head sadly to Damaris' question of whether they would have time to speak to the guard on Benedek's behalf this day.

"Maybe after the wagons are dealt with.  It pains me to leave him there for another hour but if something should happen to the goods we bring before it is unloaded and officially tallied then Katalin and I would join him in the prison.  I cannot risk seeing my daughter in that place.  So, we go to do the things we must.  Tonight we shall stay at Market House and the next night as well if necessary.  If you have not come by then then I will collect my son and leave the city.  For us to stay longer would seem suspicious.  Fare well and good luck."

Katalin murmurs her farewells as the group gathers their gear from where it was stashed on the wagons.

[sblock=OOC]Ok.  Despite the dim, shadowy light in the city it is several hours until full dark.  You were told your contact in the city spends his evenings in the tavern called the Blind King so you have time before you might expect him to show up there.  Let me know what you plan to do next.  If you are planning on splitting up I currently have Damaris & Tasanto, then Thuvian & Cavernous.  Tyrion?[/sblock]



 


*. . . . . . . Molnar . . . . . . .* *. . . . . . . Katalin . . . . . . .*


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 7, 2013)

"Cavernous and I can go meet our contact while you secure rooms for us and do some general recon of the city as a whole. Splitting up should not be too big of an issue this early in the task, though it is certainly something that could become a greater concern as we progress."


----------



## jackslate45 (May 7, 2013)

Tyrion shrugs his shoulders and says "Works for me.  Might as well make the split even.  I'll go with them two and back them up" nodding towards Damaris and Tasanto.


----------



## soulnova (May 8, 2013)

"I guess it's settled then. Don't you get lost in the city, alright?" she jokingly teases the others and comes down from the wagon to go on the direction of said inn at the Market Square. On their way there she will look around the market square for shiny cheap trinkets and hair accessories that look good on her (pins, pendants, bracelets). 

Once they arrive she will ask for rooms for everyone and for a hot bath to be ready. There's so much scrubbing to do.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 11, 2013)

Tasanto follows along, watching suspiciously to see who is watching his group suspiciously.
[sblock=actions]Perception & Sense Motive (1d20+13=20, 1d20+13=29)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 13, 2013)

Once the decision is made Tasanto, Tyrion, and Damaris can quickly catch up with Molnar and Katalin (if they wish) since the farmer's business would lead the group right past Market House, the inn at the edge of the city market.  Tasanto watches those on the streets as they travel: the common people seem spiritless and avoid meeting anyone else's eye.  Those that do tend to watch furtively and with narrowed, calculating eyes, though even those turn away when members of the guard pass.  Tasanto gets the feeling that if he and Damaris were alone they would have had a less than pleasant interaction with a couple of the more brutish locals.  Tyrion, armed, armored, and hard-bitten as he is seems to have stayed ill intentions of the less well equipped loiterers.

The market square is certainly not well deserving of the name as it seems there is little actual merchandise for sale.  It could be that it just isn't a big market day but the goods that are displayed are cheap copper or other low quality goods or food that Venzans would toss into the canal or otherwise dispose of.  The need for Molnar's fresh food is painfully obvious.

The inn, Market House, is a tall stone building rising at least four stories that leans to one side and has a large crack along the entire length of the building, most likely from a glancing strike of a siege engine years ago.  The interior is shabby and it is easy to surmise that the original furnishings were sold and replaced with furnishings of much lower quality.  The proprietor is a skinny old woman wearing a shapeless sackcloth dress and a filthy apron.  She grins a snaggle-toothed grin in welcome when Tasanto, Tyrion, and Damaris enter that grows wider when Damaris asks for baths to be drawn.

"Oh, yes, dearie!  Rooms we have, and baths we can ready for you.  The water needs to heat.  I'll get your keys and set the water to boiling.  I'll be back with you in two wags of a dogs tail!"  She smiles again as she turns and walks with a crooked gait from the common room to behind the bar where she begins fumbling with a cabinet that holds keys.

-----

Thuvian, Cavernous Hode, and Mister Dickens have just moments before left Tasanto, Tyrion, and Damaris and are headed for a cross street when they are approached by a girlish-looking young boy, maybe eight or ten years of age.  The boy peers down the dim road after the others before turning back to Thuvian and Cavernous Hode, and screws up his courage by clutching a greasy, unlit torch in both hands.  He steps to put Cavernous Hode between himself and Mister Dickens and, finally, speaks up in a bright clear voice that warbles with uncertainty.

"I can take you wherever you want to go."  He pauses and looks down the road that the others departed down.  "Um, you are the guards of that wagon aren't you?"  The boy shifts from foot to foot as if ready to bolt at the first sign of an ill spoken word or hostile action.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 13, 2013)

Thuvian looks over the slowly as he watches the others depart before finally speaking quietly. "We are interested in finding a tavern to enjoy some drinks with some friends of ours. The Blind King. Is this one you are familiar with?" He watches the boy's response with the practiced detachment of a tourist hiring a guide, ignoring the boy's question entirely.


----------



## soulnova (May 13, 2013)

"Thank you very much" Damaris nods to the old woman as she looks back to the common area. Once she's far, Damaris looks at Tasanto and Tyrion. "Yes, I think I'll never complain about Venza's accommodation again... at least for a while" she whisper to them.  "*sigh* I don't think it would be wise to perform a nice little song to cheer this place up, right? Too much attention to ourselves" she says this just a little frustrated. She would certainly love to make a big performance, but alas, this is not the time or place...


----------



## Systole (May 13, 2013)

Mister Dickens hisses at the child, readying himself for a leap.  The dwarf waggles a finger at the giant rat, and the creature stops in place, its beady red eyes still fixated hatefully on their would-be guide.  "Yes, the farmer's turnips required a large contingent of guards due to bandit activity on the roads," Cavernous Hode announces.  "Bandits which have been targeting vegetable shipments.  However, Cavernous Hode's throat is parched and now he would like to share a frothy beverage with some associates at the Blind King.  Associates who are also guards, of course," he adds, struck by a sudden bolt of inspiration.  "Yes, guards is what they are as well.  And they came into the city because they were guarding a completely different shipment of ... of ... of parsnips!"

The dwarf smiles happily at the Thuvian, obviously quite proud of his on-the-spot thinking.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 14, 2013)

Thuvian hides a wince as he shakes his head. "Don't mind him or the rat. Both of them have taken one too many lumps to the head. They're good in a fight though, so the boss keeps them around. Here's a few silver if you can take us to the Blind King and fill us in on any of the main spots in town along the way."


----------



## soulnova (May 14, 2013)

After bathing (and scrubbing) Damaris will dress on her best clothes and come to the common area to chit-chat with the inn keeper (if she is not too busy). She will ask about interesting places to visit, the temples of the Lady of Sorrow and any tips about safety (places to avoid; if guards might take bribery to leave her alone)... "after all, my mother always told me a young lady like me always needs to look at her back when traveling."

Diplomacy
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4049206/
1d20+7 → [18,7] = (25)


----------



## GlassEye (May 15, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, falling asleep at my keyboard.  I'll get an update up later today after I've had a bit of sleep.

What is Tyrion and Tasanto up to while Damaris bathes and chats up the innkeeper?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 15, 2013)

Tasanto is dressed in a simple shirt, pants, backpack and sandals.   He is following Damaris around two steps behind and one to the left, playing the dutiful and quiet servant.  The longhammer is stored in the room until we know where we are going where it might be useful.


----------



## soulnova (May 15, 2013)

[sblock] I have to travel today for a family emergency. I might be back on sunday. sorry[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 15, 2013)

Tyrion keeps his armor on, but only brings his wicked looking sword with him, and his dagger in his sleve.  He keeps a careful eye on the rest of the inn, making sure no one is watching them too carefully.

Perception 1d20+5=14


----------



## GlassEye (May 15, 2013)

*Thuvian & Cavernous Hode*

When Mister Dickens hisses at the boy the boy jumps back a couple of steps and looks ready to whirl and take off down the dark side street.  Something stays his flight, however, and he when he turns to look back Cavernous Hode's rambling discourse and Thuvian's reassurances manage to keeping him from completely bolting.  "You should keep that thing on a leash," says the boy holding his unlit torch between him and the rat like a shield.  Reluctantly turning away from Mister Dickens the boy continues with a brief grin.  "I know the 'King. My da drinks there."

Thuvian's silver vanishes in a quick motion of the boy's hand and the boy turns and heads into the side street chattering on about the city with only an occasional worried glance towards Mister Dickens.  "It's dark here all the time.  Darker even at night.  My da don't let me go out at night.  He says things from the ruin are restless at night.  Um, so, there's the ruin but it ain't legal to go there.  You can see some of it from a tall building if you want but it's just broken down buildings.  It's always dark like night behind the wall there.  I like to go to the market.  It's back the other way.  The Temple of Night."  He shrugs.  "It's built in the wall around the ruins.  Not much else I can think of."

The boy makes his way through the darkened alleys without need of his torch.  He clearly knows the streets well and it isn't long before he stands outside an old stone building and motions towards an alcove filled with a broken bronze bust of what can only be the Blind King.  He reaches up and rubs the bust's nose before stepping over to the door next to the alcove and disappearing inside.

Following after the boy, the inside of the Blind King seems bright after the dimness of the street.  A few blinks allow eyes to readjust and scan the room.  The place is not full by any reckoning of the word with only half a dozen patrons sitting at the bar or nearby.  One man sits alone at a table a bit farther away from the bar than anyone else and turns his pewter mug nervously in the condensation that has formed a wet ring on the table.  He stops his nervous motion when Thuvian and Cavernous Hode enter and stares blinking with an expression oddly similar to the boy's when he was about to bolt.



 

 


. . . . . . . Viktor . . . . . . .. . . . . The Blind King . . . . .. . . . Nervous Man . . . .


----------



## GlassEye (May 15, 2013)

*Damaris, Tasanto, & Tyrion*

Damaris hasn't even gotten out the word 'Sorrows' when the old innkeeper's hand flashes out quick as a viper and places three grimy fingers across Damaris' lips.  Her eyes are wide with fear as she hisses, "Do not say the name!  You would bring the Night down upon us with your careless words!"  As quickly the woman removes her fingers from Damaris' lips, forces a smile across her own lips and glances about the nearly empty room to see if any others noticed the exchange.  Seemingly satisfied and calmed by Damaris' winning manner she continues.  "You can call me Mags, dearie.  And you are correct, a lady must watch her back when traveling but you have Strong and Dashing to watch it for you."  She winks and grins at Tyrion and Tasanto.  Mags goes serious again.  "That _other thing_ is one thing you must never say here.  It is too dangerous.

Now you asked about our city.  You've seen the market and I don't have to tell you that the market has seen better days; you can see that for yourself.  I'm sure you've heard tell of the Ruin of Sumbru and the Temple of Night that looms over it.  Shades of the dead walk within and you'd be best turning your pretty little head to other things, like these nice boys you have with you.  If you choose to ignore Old Mags' advice and _do_ get into trouble then you'd best read the guard well: the guard is mostly lackeys serving the inquisitors, some are fanatical to the Night but there are many who would take a coin to look the other way, yes.

Can I bring you some tea?"

Tyrion keeps one eye on the small number of patrons within Market House and while the newcomers initially attracted a fair amount of long looks they've all gone back to their own murmured conversations, meals, and drinks.  None that he can see are keeping surreptitious tabs on the three of them.




. . . . . . Old Mags . . . . . .

[sblock=OOC]No need to apologize, soulnova.  I hope everything turns out ok for you and your family.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 17, 2013)

"Trouble will find us if we want it or not.  And don't worry bout this litte girl.  She can take care of herself easy enough.  I'm just the finishing blow." Tyrion says with a smirk, leaning on the counter.  "Your best ale, first of all"


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 17, 2013)

Thuvian goes up to the bar, orders a light drink, and goes up to an empty chair at the table where the lone man sits, "Mind if I and my friend join you? My friend tends to behave better when he has a reason to, and sitting with you would give both him and the other folks here a bit more reason to not start something than if we sat entirely by ourselves."


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2013)

((Back!))


Damaris nods at Old Mags "I'm sorry, I understand now. I won't attract anymore attention with the name" she promises to the woman. 




> Shades of the dead walk within and you'd be best turning your pretty little head to other things, like these nice boys you have with you.




Damaris giggles "Oh, but our business here is strictly professional, right boys? ...perhaps we will see what happens when I come back home."  she winks at them jokingly "Tea would be lovely for me, thank you"


----------



## Systole (May 21, 2013)

"Yes, Cavernous Hode is a fierce guardian of many parsnips.  Grr!  He will have a blackberry shandy, with a twist.  Uh, it _is_ time to drink in an inconspicuous manner, isn't it?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 21, 2013)

"I don't think that anything you do will ever be completely inconspicuous, my friend, but yes, you are far less likely to upset these good folk if you at least make the attempt. We've had enough of bandits and trouble for one trip; a nice calm night of drink and relaxation would be pleasant for a change." Thuvian understands that hiding the dwarf's oddities is going to do little good, so he simply shifts the perception of them to something comparatively innocuous and common.


----------



## GlassEye (May 22, 2013)

*Thuvian & Cavernous Hode*

With his charges delivered the boy darts back out into the darkening street.

The nervous man stares up at Thuvian from beneath bushy brows.  "Sit wherever you want, I won't be stopping you.  Inconspicuous is good in this city," he says as he spits onto the floor in an expression of disdain for Sumbru and sends his nervous glance towards the other patrons of the tavern.  "_Parsnip_ guards?"  He shrugs.  "Work is work, eh?  It all drums up the thirst.  I'll stand for the first round; not everything in Sumbru is dark and unwelcoming.  The name is Cosmin Siguranta."  He glares at Thuvian and Cavernous Hode as if expecting some sort of reaction then motions for a serving girl to come over for their order.




. . . Cosmin Siguranta . . .


----------



## GlassEye (May 22, 2013)

*Damaris, Tasanto, & Tyrion*

Old Mags pats Damaris on the shoulder.

"Tea, then.  And a pair of ales?  My very best."  She waits for Tasanto to verify his drink choice then hurries off to the kitchen.  She returns with a cup of steaming, fragrant liquid then darts to the bar for Tyrion and Tasanto's drinks.  On her return she stands at the table smiling a tight-lipped smile.  "All good, yes?  So what business brings a bright, young girl like you to dark Sumbru?"




. . . . . . Old Mags . . . . . .


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2013)

"Well, we came here guarding a caravan that brought some food. Seems they got here just in time. And... well, personally I hoped for good stories to sing about from far away lands" she smiles and gives a sip from her tea. "I wanted to know the city a little better too. With my handsome friends here I think I might be safe enough for that"


----------



## Satin Knights (May 22, 2013)

"Good, yes.  Thank you."  Tasanto tries to sit quietly, but fidgets.  He is used to sneaking around by sneaking, not sitting and having conversations.  He knows not how to ask for information that is dangerous for the provider as well as those hearing it, in such a public place, so he sits in relative silence.  Questioning a lone guard, yeah, that is when he might be more helpful.


----------



## Systole (May 23, 2013)

The dwarf catches the man's glare, but is at somewhat of a loss as to what it could possibly signify.  "Cosmin Siguranta?  Cavernous Hode is unfamiliar with the name.  Is it a code?"  He murmurs to himself a moment.  "_No magicians rust!_" he exclaims.  "A-ha!  Cavernous Hode has uncovered the cleverly hidden secret message ... except he ... uh, well, he's not sure what it signifies, exactly."


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 23, 2013)

Thuvian maintains a stoic appearance as he makes note of the name. "Thuvian; good to see someone that doesn't let the shadows affect their mood. Perhaps folks around here bothered to look, they would realize that light is most visible when the hour is darkest. And yes, part of the trip we were guarding parsnips; it may not be glamerous job, but it got us here, and now we can begin work on the commission that brought us here in the first place." Thuvian orders a light ale as he rolls his eyes at the dwarf, "Yes, his name is a cleverly hidden message explaining how magicians are safe from rust monsters. That was an extremely deductive comment. I think you earned yourself a good solid drink with that." Thuvian orders a hard drink for the dwarf hoping that with luck, folks will end up pinning the dwarf's oddity's on the drink and pay no particular attention to him.


----------



## GlassEye (May 27, 2013)

*Damaris, Tasanto, & Tyrion*

It doesn't take Damaris, Tasanto, and Tyrion long to determine that Old Mags prys for information much more than she gives information out despite all appearances that she likes the trio.  Even with Damaris' skillful turning of the conversation Old Mags somehow manages to turn it around into a seemingly innocuous question about their business in Sumbru.  With that realization it is clear that Old Mags isn't going to give out any useful information.




. . . . . . Old Mags . . . . . .


----------



## GlassEye (May 27, 2013)

*Thuvian & Cavernous Hode*

Cosmin looks baffled by Cavernous Hode's wordplay then breaks out in a grin and guffaws loudly.  " _'No magicians rust.'_  That's a good one, my friend."  At the Sumbran's outburst of laughter others in the bar look long at the three men though the glances aren't so much curious as they are dark looks.  You get the impression that Cosmin is not well liked.

"And what sort of commission might that be, friend."




. . . Cosmin Siguranta . . .


----------



## soulnova (May 27, 2013)

Damaris offers to play a song or two while they wait for the rest to come back. Perhaps Old Mags can direct her to a place where she can learn more about the local folklore songs?  She's sure that even in such a dark place, people must have some sort of traditional songs around to try ease life. 

Otherwise, she will simply ask for a nice warm plate of food.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 28, 2013)

Tyrion shakes his head at the fact that Old Mags is not being helpful.  He pats Damaris on the shoulder and says "Good try kid.  Can't win them all though. How bout that song eh? Know anything from Sangre de Sol?"


----------



## soulnova (May 28, 2013)

Damaris will try to remember a song about Sangre de Sol and give a small performance for her friends. 


Performance  (Sing)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4066406/
1d20+7 → [14,7] = (21)


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 28, 2013)

"We were sent to retrieve some family heirlooms left behind in the chaos of the late troubles." Thuvian, with Nora's help, idly watches the crowd around them to see if anyone is paying an unusual amount of interest to the conversation.

Perception (1d20+3=17)


----------



## soulnova (May 29, 2013)

After her successful performance, Damaris feels much more cheerful and turns to Tyrion and Tasanto. "You know what... we should check on the others. Just to make sure the are not in trouble (as Mags commented). Specially having Cavernous Hode around..." she suggests chuckling and gathering her stuff.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 30, 2013)

"I don't hear a stampede in the streets, so our friend must be restraining himself quite well.  Or he found a kite.  We should get along anyways.  It is only a matter of time."  Tasanto follows Damaris, trying to be a dutiful servant.  He watches carefully to see who pays attention to their departure.






Perception 16;Sense Motive 22


----------



## GlassEye (May 31, 2013)

*Damaris, Tasanto, & Tyrion*

The small crowd of patrons in the inn seem much more disposed to be friendly.  At the least they aren't shooting dark looks towards the group anymore and a few are even smiling and tapping along to the music Damaris provides.  She figures that is the best she is going to get from the dour Sumbrans without spending more time entertaining.

Mags claps stiltedly after the performance but when she sees the group get up and prepare to leave she hurries over.  "Preparing to leave so soon?  I had hoped for another song.  I haven't heard a voice so clear and pure as that since I was a lass.  Maybe later, yes?"  Her fingers pluck at Damaris' sleeve.

Tasanto's surreptitious examination of the patrons of the inn discovers no more than an innocent, yet guarded, interest.  He isn't so certain of Old Mags.  The innkeeper seems to have some motive for wanting the three to stay other than getting Damaris to sing another song.  Yet she makes no effort to prevent them from moving towards the door...




. . . . . . Old Mags . . . . . .


----------



## GlassEye (May 31, 2013)

*Thuvian & Cavernous Hode, +Damaris, Tasanto, & Tyrion*

Once Cosmin quiets down after laughing at Cavernous Hode's anagram of his name the others in the bar glance away and go back to their sullen drinking.  Thuvian sees no one paying an inordinate amount of attention to the three men, not even the serving girl who dropped their drinks onto the table and disappeared into the kitchen.  Cosmin nods at Thuvian's reply.

"Then you would be the ones I've been waiting for.  But I wouldn't be so free with your plans.  There's many as would turn you over to the inquisitors for that bit of information alone."  He pauses and glances over at the bar clearly wondering when his empty mug will get refilled.  "I expected Mister A to get more than two men on his job...  I'll tell you what I know and you can ask what question you might've got.  After I get another drink."  He scowls and glares at the barkeep.

"Get that girl to bring me another!" he hollers across the room.  "And send out three plates of whatever you have cooking back there.  And make it quick!"  Shaking his head he turns back to Thuvian and Cavernous.  "This place keeps going downhill..."

Cosmin deflects all conversation of the upcoming job until his beer arrives and then continues to do so until the food arrives shortly after that.  With a plate in front of him he turns his full attention on the food until he leans back on his bench and pats his belly.  "Now that the social niceties are done for, we can get down to business..."

He is about to continue when the door to the Blind King opens and Viktor, the young boy who led Thuvian and Cavernous Hode to the Blind King, scuttles in and ducks to one side of the door and frantically makes crude hand signals towards the man.  Cosmin glares and claps his mouth closed as three figures familiar to Thuvian and Cavernous Hode enter the bar.

Damaris, Tasanto, and Tyrion enter the bar and see Thuvian and Cavernous Hode at a table with a man who is frowning over at a boy skulking next to the door they just entered.  The rest of the bar is sparsely populated with most of the patrons along the length of the bar turning to glance at the newcomers as they enter.




. . . Cosmin Siguranta . . .


----------



## soulnova (May 31, 2013)

"Might need to meet up with other friends and if they haven't found trouble, I'll would gladly come back for another song" Damaris assures the old woman. 

Once outside she looks back at Tasanto and Tyrion. "Was it only me or she wanted us to stay?"


Afterwards...

"Oh! Good! See? There they are" she motions Tasanto and Tyrion to the table. "Good day sir, I hope we are not late. We were making sure of having some boarding if needed" she gives him a courtesy.


----------



## Systole (Jun 3, 2013)

"Ah, Cavernous Hode must introduce he of the significantly anagrammed name to Cavernous Hode's erstwhile traveling and vegetable-guarding companions.  This is the scruffy warrior, the singing maiden ... and the cat-shaped boy.  Well, he is currently boy-shaped, but Cavernous Hode assures the gentleman that this is merely a facade."  Mister Dickens ignores the arrival of everyone else, instead focusing on glaring at the men at the bar.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 3, 2013)

Tyrion shrugs at the question once out of the bar and says "If she did, she really didn't try to hard to keep us there.  Still, got good taste in Ale."

Upon entering the new bar, with all his weapons and equipment now fully equipped, he matches eys with anyone that lingers too long on the party, staring right back at them, hoping to encourage them to mind their own buisness.  Once he over hears Cavernous' introudction on them, Tyrion reaches up to his unshaven face and mutters to himself "Scruffy eh?  Ya, i could do with a shave now.  It's way too long..."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 3, 2013)

Tasanto is relieved the dwarf is using generic descriptions instead of our names while we are trying to blend in anonymously in this town.  He nods to the stranger and sits down quietly.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 4, 2013)

The man at the table with Thuvian and Cavernous Hode looks at the newcomers from under brushy eyebrows and nods a greeting.  "Well, if this one says you are part of the group then have a seat."  He waves one hand in the air towards the bar and points at his table before lifting up three fingers.  He turns back to the group.  "Cat-shaped boy?  Never mind...  I already give these two my name so the rest of you might as well have it: I'm called Cosmin Siguranta.  Master A trusts me to know the lay of the land.  You've a big job, so I'm to help you in whatever way I can.  Now, what are you thinking on entry?"

With both Tyrion and Mister Dickens facing them down the men at the bar turn back to their drinks.  From across the room their talk is little more than disgruntled mutters but they look like they won't take it any further than grumbling amongst themselves.  It is at least reassuring to know that your conversation won't be easily overheard by those at the bar.  Cosmin notices the glares and waves it off as of no account.  "Pay them no mind.  They may not like strangers but they've no spine to do anything about it."




. . . Cosmin Siguranta . . .


----------



## soulnova (Jun 4, 2013)

"Well, I have been learning about the dark things that lurk beyond the walls so I would like to know how plausible would be to try to recover the items during daylight. Also we need to know how far is the house from the barrier itself. Have you been to this place before" Damaris asks the man trying to get a thorough explanation of what they are dealing with.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 6, 2013)

Cosmin shrugs.  "Never crossed the wall, myself, though I've heard of others who have.  Tales being what they are, they either never returned or came back with unheard of wealth and slowly went mad.  Going in the day or at night makes little difference; it's almost as dark during the day but if you have any belief in _other_ tales then those dark things you mentioned might be weakened a bit during the day.  With the thick clouds that cover Sumbru it's hard to say whether it would make a difference."  He takes a drink and wipes the foam from his mustache with the back of his hand.  "House is close to the barrier.  Only about a block or so in.  Shouldn't have much trouble finding it.  If you need it I got an old map with marks showing the walls; since it's old there's lots that might not be right about it but not much we can do 'bout that."




. . . Cosmin Siguranta . . .


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 6, 2013)

Tyrion pauses his glares around the bar at the old man's words, and leans closer into him.  "Maps are always good to have.  I have some experience with maps due to my wanderings, but it's better than going in blind.  And whats this about other tales?  Just in case, mind ya."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 6, 2013)

Damaris nods to Tasanto. "Good, that would make matters easier with the map. Now, is that part of the wall being guarded? I have heard the inquisitors might be... a little difficult to let us go on our business."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 6, 2013)

Thuvian listens quietly as the others make plans, mentally making notes of the information so as to be able to more accurately prepare his spells for the next day.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 7, 2013)

"Other tales, ya know," says Cosmin with a look over at Tyrion.  "Tales of night creatures that can't stand the light of day?  Not that there's much daylight to harm 'em here."  He shrugs and begins fishing around in his tunic for something.  He withdraws a much folded piece of parchment and begins carefully unfolding the fragile map.  He spreads it out on a dry spot on the table and points at the faded ink marked with a fresher circle made with charcoal and small X's that dot building around the line of the wall.  "The wall circles 'round here.  Guards patrol the perimeter but it's irregular; can't tell when they'll be by.  These buildings are now guardposts."  He jabs his finger at several buildings that stand along the wall at intervals.

He glances up at Damaris.  "Won't really have to worry about the inquisitors.  They let the guard do the menial work of guardin' and such.  They catch wind of what's going on and we're sunk."  Cosmin points at a building about a block away from the charcoal line that represents the wall and mid-way between two guardposts.  "This is the old Angroza manor.  This guardpost I been asking about; might be one of the guards there would take a bribe to let you over the wall.  And this guard post..."  He points at the second of the nearby guard stations.  "This one is rumored to be haunted.  Always supposed to be at least one guard on while the other does a patrol but I learned they don't like to be in the post alone and they double up on the patrol leaving the post empty for a bit."  He looks from one to the other of those gathered around the table.  "You got ideas on how you wanna go in?"




. . . Cosmin Siguranta . . .


----------



## soulnova (Jun 7, 2013)

"Good, good. Haunted guard posts and bribing guards. That's something we can work around off" she chuckles "Well, I do have some money to make the guards look the other way, but we could also attempt to cross when the guards leave this other post..."

"Tasanto... I haven't asked you before, but how much can you carry around when you transform? We don't know exactly how much we would be able to salvage and I doubt we will be able to get a cart through..."

She looks at the others. "In any case... Are you up for a little haunting?... o we go the bribery way? I personally would like to avoid confrontation unless we find some of the shady things the tales talk about."

"How much are we talking about here? How much do they usually _bite_?"  she asks Cosmin.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 7, 2013)

"I would say the haunting route personally. The less contact we have with the guards the better, in my opinion."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 8, 2013)

"I could carry about two hundred and fifty pounds, maybe three hundred, with the haversack if I tossed away some heavy tools and stuff.  Find me a scroll of Ant Haul and I can probably manage eight hundred pounds if it is bundled just right."

"If we come across zombie children, I will hit them *first*, this time.  Other spooky things, I haven't had trouble with yet, so I assume I can fight them."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 10, 2013)

Satin Knights said:


> "I could carry about two hundred and fifty pounds, maybe three hundred, with the haversack if I tossed away some heavy tools and stuff.  Find me a scroll of Ant Haul and I can probably manage eight hundred pounds if it is bundled just right."
> 
> "If we come across zombie children, I will hit them *first*, this time.  Other spooky things, I haven't had trouble with yet, so I assume I can fight them."





"Well, well, If I had a hat I would take it off. That IS a lot. Ok, I think we can have that covered. We could leave all the heavy stuff at our rooms at the Inn and have a cart waiting for us by the wall, with something to cover it, of course. When can we make our move? I would like to see if tomorrow, as I promised someone I would help them out with his son."

She moves closer to Cosmin "There's a boy that was found with what I believe was a sacred coin from... well, I think I'm not supposed to say the name out loud. Do you think I could speak with the guards onto let him go? He shouldn't be much older than me. You haven't heard anything about it, do you?"


----------



## Systole (Jun 10, 2013)

"Cavernous Hode would, of course, prefer a slightly lower means of ingress.  Failing that, both he and Mister Dickens are exceptionally sneaky, and Cavernous Hode has magics which could be turned to spooky purpose, in order to aid and abet a surreptitious appropinquation.  He recommends the haunted approach."


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 11, 2013)

Cosmin listens as the group discusses their options.  "Handful of coins for a bribe should do it, but it sounds as if you've decided the haunting route.  You could try dropping in the sewer and making your way under the wall but I know nothing about what's down there."  He frowns and looks at Damaris with narrowed eyes as if reassessing who he is working with.  "As for the boy, if it is just the guard you might be able to pay a fine and get him out.  If you can be persuasive.  If the inquisitors have taken an interest in the boy you might as well forget it right now.  Nobody comes back from their attentions, least-ways not whole."

Cosmin wipes his hands on his pants and looks around.  "I can show you where the haunted guard post is on the way back to your inn.  Then you can do your job without me ever needing to know the when of it."




. . . Cosmin Siguranta . . .


----------



## soulnova (Jun 11, 2013)

She sighs a little, worried about the sewers. "_Ugh, I'll need an extra change of clothes..."_ she whispers to herself. She loves buying new clothes, yes, but not to get them all messed up. 

"That seems perfect. I would greatly appreciate you showed us the guard post. Thank you."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 12, 2013)

Tyrion's face darkens a little bit when the sewers are brought up.  However, he says nothing as the converstaion starts to wrap up, double checking his gear and ensuring that everything is in it's proper place.


----------



## Systole (Jun 12, 2013)

"Well, Cavernous Hode would prefer the lower route, but he understands that others do not enjoy the feeling of a solid roof overhead.  As crazy as such a viewpoint is, he does not judge.  So he votes for either the haunted route or the underground route."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 12, 2013)

The lower route may be the best for getting back out.  If I am going to be a pack mule, it would be best if I am not seen by guards or general city folk.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 13, 2013)

"All right then.  I'll show you the guardpost and then the main road that will lead back to the gate you came in.  I don't want to know where you're staying so don't tell me."  Cosmin leads the group from the Blind King and though they get some long looks from the locals the attention isn't what any of you would consider unusual for a group of strangers in a town that is as insular as Sumbru and its citizens seem to be.

True to his promise Cosmin shows you the wall, which is mostly sections of stone wall built across the streets that lead to the former center of the city.  With the few exceptions of those used as guard posts, the buildings that have been integrated into the wall have had their windows and doors sealed with stonework.  Cosmin leads you all around a block of buildings to reappear at a different spot along the wall.  He points to a building that is part of the wall but torches flicker in holders on either side of the heavy wooden door.

"That's it, the haunted one."

Unless you have other plans Cosmin will lead you through the winding streets back to a main thoroughfare where you will be able to find your way back to the inn.




. . . Cosmin Siguranta . . .


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 17, 2013)

After leaving Cosmin Siguranta the group of adventurers is able to make their way back to their inn with little difficulty.  Old Mags is still up holding court in the common room with a scattering of locals telling some tale and looking about with knowing glances.  She favors the group with a pinched smile as you all enter.

"Your rooms are ready, dears.  Go on up."

The rooms are what you would expect from the appearance of the inn: in bad shape and poorly tended though they are surprisingly large.  It takes little time to fall into a dreamless sleep and it isn't until some time the next morning that the tramping of feet in the hall wakes you.  It is hard to tell how early or late it is without the gleam of sunlight shining through the shutters.  Investigating the noise reveals Mags directing a younger man, a grandson perhaps considering the pinched face he wears similar to Mags', to push a crate into a storage room across from the rooms you have rented.

"Didn't mean to wake you.  If you want to break your fast I can get you something from the kitchen..."

Now that you are up, you are free to continue your business.




. . . . . . Old Mags . . . . . .


----------



## soulnova (Jun 17, 2013)

Damaris yawns and stretches. "That would be lovely thank you."

She looks back to the others. "Is Molnar still around? I would like to go as quickly as I can to check on his boy". She will look if he's on the common area or if his cart is still outside.


----------



## Systole (Jun 17, 2013)

"Well then, Cavernous Hode suggests that the expedition eats a hearty breakfast, as he has generally found that a full stomach is a sure defense against stinky enclosed spaces.  And then, Cavernous Hode would like to be off in order to get a head start on heroically absconding vast quantities of unattended valuables."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thuvian wakes up calm and invigorated. Despite the obvious tension in the air of this city, the shadows suit him just fine. He gladly accepts the offer of breakfast, though, as usual, Nora eats as much or more than he does.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 19, 2013)

The poor fare and service provided at breakfast reminds you of the load of food, apparently desperately needed, that you escorted into the city.  Despite this the food is quickly consumed leaving you free to head out into the city.  Molnar and Katalin are not in the common room.  In fact, very few people are in the inn and Mags is flitting about like she is a young girl on a holiday morning.

When Damaris peers outside to look for Molnar's cart she discovers the market is over full with people.  She can just see Molnar's wagon in the midst of the crowd: Katalin and Molnar are busy working alongside what looks like members of the Merchant's Guild to distribute the foodstuff that they brought into the city.  Getting through the crowd to talk with them will take some effort.




. . . . . . Old Mags . . . . . .


----------



## Systole (Jun 19, 2013)

The dwarf smiles happily.  "Cavernous Hode has this covered.  Follow him closely," he says.  Then he simply picks up Mister Dickens and begins marching forward, holding the vicious dire rat in front of him.  "Sick rat coming through!  Please make way for a very, very sick rat!  He's delirious and might tend to nip!  Move aside please!  Sick rat!"  Initially irritated at being picked up, Mister Dickens quickly warms to the opportunity to snap at anyone who is slow getting out of the way.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 19, 2013)

This time Damaris does massage her temple. "Patience... patience..." she will follow Cavernous Hode to get to Molnar and Katalin. 

"Too busy, huh? Wanted to know when we could check on your boy. If you are busy right know we might be able to do something later when *_we come back*_. These people really seem to need your stuff first though" she nods looks giving a look around.


If Molnar agrees on doing it later, Damaris will start the preparations to get everything going. Her own horse could pull a cart so she will go find a good one and a tarp to cover it later. 

She turns to her party. "If we are going to through the sewers we might need to fight with big rats. There are plenty of stories of giant rats taking over of the sewers in much more fortunate cities."


[sblock]If we buy stuff here, do we need to post it on the Arcane Row? [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 19, 2013)

"Well, I got plenty of rope and a small tent, so a tarp is covered."  Looking in his coin purse, only 24 coins, of which two out of three are silver.  "I don't have enough to get that scroll I mentioned earlier.  Not that we would find if out here in this noisy market."  

"You worried about the dwarf bringing home *more* pets?" he says with a smile.
[sblock=ooc]Yes, purchases are all recorded in the Mystic Pearl thread, even if you are not visiting the Pearl per se.   Well, the Whispers in the Night thread is the exception to that rule. 

Tasanto has 250' of rope, 200' of twine, a haversack, saddlebags, and a small tent that can be used as a tarp.  So, those parts are covered.  With only 16.8 gp, he cannot afford the scroll himself.  We might be able to use Molnar's cart to leave.  That way, strangers are not purchasing "moving equipment" and we look less suspicious.  So, if we skip the scroll, we are probably ready to breach the wall.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 20, 2013)

Initially the crowd, attention fully directed forward to the food distribution, ignores Cavernous Hode and doesn't move aside.  Mister Dickens sinks teeth into whatever bits of anatomy that get too close to his nose eliciting startled yelps of pain, curses, and a slow shift in the crowd.  People push against those behind them in an effort to escape snapping teeth but close up again soon after they pass leaving the group in a bubble that slowly makes its way to the wagon where Molnar and Katalin are working.  The crowd expresses their irritation with a growing rumble that looks like it could easily turn darker with little extra provocation.  A pair of guards stationed near the wagon to maintain the peace glare towards Cavernous Hode and begin pushing their own way towards the dwarf.

Molnar, fully occupied with the task of bundling up vegetables, looks up confused but quickly fixes on Damaris' comments with a shake of his head.  "This'll be done in half a day, by my guess.  But I don't want my boy in that jail one moment longer than necessary.  If'n you could get him out and set up in my room in the inn I'd be indebted to you.  Sooner we can finish business, get your _gear_ loaded up and get out of town the happier I'll be."  A warning word from the guildsman working with Molnar and the farmer glances quickly about pointedly lingering on the guardsmen.  "You best go now."

[sblock=OOC]Feel free to perform your tasks in whatever order you wish.[/sblock]



 


*. . . . . . . Molnar . . . . . . .* *. . . . . . . Katalin . . . . . . .*


----------



## soulnova (Jun 20, 2013)

"Yeah, better go to that first. " Damaris nods and motions the others to head to the jail and resolve this little mission before heading into the _big one_. Before entering the place, she will use some of her perfume to give her an edge to make the guards are little more _friendly_.


"Good day sir," she gives the guard a small courtesy and a delicate smile "I'm looking for a young lad that goes by the name of Benedek. I'm a family friend of his. I heard he was here and I was certainly surprised. Would you be so kind to let me talk to him or perhaps would you be able to tell me what is the problem he got into?"

[sblock=Diplomacy Roll] 
*Includes +1 Perfume and +1 Charismatic*
[URL]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4096420/
[/URL]1d20+9 → [13,9] = (22)


[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 20, 2013)

Tyrion halts a moment, unsure to either help the dwarf, or stay and protect the girl just in case they turn sour.  Deciding that the horned wizard was more adept at handeling the dwarf then he was, Tyrion moves to at Damaris' side.  

Once Damaris asked about Benedek, Tyrion shot a sideways glance at the girl, hopefully wishing she knew what she was doing.


----------



## Systole (Jun 24, 2013)

The dwarf gives the farmer an exaggerated, conspiratorial wink.  "What?  No tawny deathcaps in stock?  How is Cavernous Hode to make a poultice?  Pfaugh!  The nerve.  The audactity.  The pure, unadulterated sass!  He is leaving!"  He begins making his way back out of the marketplace.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thuvian just shakes his head and follows the dwarf, content to let the others do the talking with the guards. While not particularly afraid of most authority, he also wasn't overly keen about approaching them either.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 24, 2013)

Tasanto follows Damaris as a dutiful servant, working at being relaxed and resisting the urge to tense up for battle.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 25, 2013)

The crowd jostles Damaris and Tasanto though they are more cautious about bumping Thuvian, Tyrion, and Cavernous Hode bearing Mister Dickens.  Exiting the crowd is easier as well, since it is obvious they are not trying to push ahead of the crowds of people to get food.  And despite the dark looks received while pushing up to Molnar and the wagon the group has an easier time than the guards following after: the crowd seems to surge and shift in just such a way that it hinders the guards' progress while giving the group of adventurers just enough space to squeeze through.  By the time the group breaks free of the crowd the guard is still some distance behind and unlikely to catch up.

Quickly moving through the narrow, winding streets Damaris and her escort soon arrive at the guard post where, according to their information, Molnar's son, Benedek, is being held.  The guard scowls and looks uneasily at the men escorting Damaris but with Damaris' request he turns back to the bard.  "Miss, I can't let you into the cells."  His gaze moves away as if he is considering her other request before he returns his attention to Damaris.  "The prisoner was caught agitating against the state religion and was in possession of icons of false gods.  There's nothing I can do for you..."

"Perhaps, I can help?" asks a quiet baritone voice as a door opens and a tall solidly built man enters the room from deeper in the guard post.

The man is barely taller than Tyrion, though about six inches shorter than Tasanto when he is in cattaur form.  He is solidly built with the full face of a man who has plenty to eat and his clothing is well made.  The thick, gold links of chain that hang about his neck further identify him as a man of means.  If you were back in Venza you might think this man a member of a noble house or a merchant clan.  All question about his status is removed when he introduces himself.

"I am Inquisitor Vanembrel.  Now, perhaps you would like to start again."  He makes a small motion with one hand indicating that Damaris should proceed.  "I'm afraid I missed your original query."




. *Inquisitor Vanembrel* .


----------



## soulnova (Jun 25, 2013)

"Oh, thank you, sir. You are very kind to help me." Damaris smiles and keeps her cool  "I was passing by through the city when I learned the son of a family friend of mine had been taken into custody. I was trying to get some of the details about it. His name is Benedek. The good man here mentioned something about agitating against religion?" she looks distraught. "Is there anything we can do to bring him back to his family? The farm is seeing some hard times on bringing *enough food to the city* as it is."


[sblock=Diplomacy]
Diplomacy (+ 1 charming+ 1 perfume)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4104193/
1d20+9 → [20,9] = (29)  (HOLY COW)[/sblock]

She states the obvious: Without Benedek helping back on his farm, food might be scarcer for a longer time in the market and that would mean lots of unhappy people on the streets and much more problems on the city. 


"Is there a fine? Perhaps I can talk to him. He's very impressionable and maybe got in the wrong company. I could put some sense into him if you allow me"



[sblock=Ministats]






Damaris - Bard lvl 2
HP 14/14
Init +3
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+2 | CMD 15
Saves: F+1 | R+7 | W+3


INIT +3
Perception +4 | Sense Motive -1/7* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/7* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +7 (+1 vs males)


Shortbow +4 (1d6)
Longsword +3 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +4 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 8/8 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt. 
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, 1/day.
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot.


Consumables: Oil, Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 26, 2013)

Vanembrel tilts his head and watches Damaris as she speaks.  His brow is furrowed in thought and when she finishes he smiles though the expression in his eyes is flat and disturbingly blank.  He turns to the guard on duty.  "Sergeant, go prepare Benedek for travel.  We'll turn custody over to Miss...  I'm sorry, what was your name, again?"

The sergeant gapes at Inquisitor Vanembrel then catches himself and pulls himself together.  He gives Vanembrel a nod and mutters acknowledgement of his orders as he snatches a ring of keys from behind the counter then exits through a door that obviously leads to the holding cells.

"I have spoken with Benedek... extensively, and I believe this matter is just as you have stated it: the influence of bad company on a young, somewhat gullible, man.  Hard work on his father's farm will surely keep him out of trouble.  I expect you'll make sure of it, will you not?"




. *Inquisitor Vanembrel* .


----------



## soulnova (Jun 26, 2013)

"Oh, where are my manners!? Yes, of course, my name is Damaris, at your service, good sir" she gives him a small courtesy.

"And yes, I'll make sure he stays out of trouble.  This experience will surely be the lesson he needs to straighten up" she sighs in relief.

Damaris claps her hands in excitement and nods to Tasanto and Tyrion with a smile. 

When Benedek comes out she waves at him with a smile. "Benedek your father and Katalin are going to be so happy when they see you. They are finishing delivering their food at the market but we can wait for them at the inn."

If Benedek seems confused on who she is she will look offended. "Oh, c'mon, I didn't  change that much, don't give me that face. It was just like my mama said, I turned out prettier, so who's laughing now, huh? Katelin was delighted to see me. We better not make them wait, they have worried enough about you... c'mon, let's go. I have to scold you a lot on the way there"

She will take his arm gently and lead him away.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 30, 2013)

Benedek's confusion is understandable as he has clearly suffered insults to his person during his 'conversations' with Inquisitor Vanembrel.  Vanembrel only watches Damaris in an unsettling fashion as his sergeant hands Benedek over to the group.  The boy shies away from helping hands misunderstanding the intent to help but Damaris' reassuring ramble and the fact that he is free to leave with the group settles him.

The sergeant moves forward but Vanembrel stays him by lightly gripping his subordinate's arm.  "Good day," he says with an oily smile.  "I look forward to our next meeting."

Unless there is something further the group manages to lead Benedek from the guard station to the Market House inn.  Two guards follow at a distance and make no attempt to hide the fact that they are following.  When the group enters the inn and passes Old Mags to take Benedek to Molnar's room the guards remain outside.




. *Inquisitor Vanembrel* .


----------



## soulnova (Jun 30, 2013)

During the trip Damaris will talk to the boy in low voice. "Sweety, you got yourself in big trouble. We will get you to your pa's room and I need you to stay there and be very quiet. Alright? Can you tell me what exactly happened to you?"

She glances back at the guard with a usual smile. -Of course he did...- 

When they get to the inn, she will ask Old Mags to get some hearty plate of food for the boy. She will ask another 2  plates for the guards at the door. 

"Oh, thank you so much for making sure we arrived safe and sound! I'm very grateful to Inquisitor Vanembrel, he seems like a wonderful man. I can't offer you much in return... but did you have lunch already?" she offers them the plate "I believe Old Mags just got some fresh produce so I'm sure this will taste great. Please, enjoy it"


[sblock=OOC] I believe at least one guard is the same she got the first diplomacy roll, right? He should be at least on indifferent or friendly. [/sblock]

Damaris will go back to the party in the room to look at their options. "The damn inquisitor is not buying it. He might have got wind of us before hand" she looks at Benedek for a second "Sweetie, do you know who we are? Did you mention us to Vanembrel?"


"In any case, we will need a distraction to leave" she turns to the rest. "I'm open to suggestions"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 1, 2013)

"What kind of distraction would you like? We have a few choices; letting the crazy rat loose in the common room would certainly be one option. I also am capable of creating a variety of illusions if you can think an appropriate one for the situation."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 1, 2013)

"I would certainly prefer something that can't be traced back to us. Mr. Dickens is already known in this par of town as companion of Cavernous Hode" Damaris shakes her head.

"Something else?" she asks the rest.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 1, 2013)

Tasanto ponders a bit before speaking.  "Maybe it will be sufficient to simply walk Katalin and Benedek to the gates with a couple of horses so they can go home immediately and then we can go on with our other business until Molnar is ready to leave with the cart.  If the guards are here to simply make sure he 'leaves the city', that is the cleanest route and does exactly what they want.  If we play games, then there must have been a reason for the games, which only gets us implicated in what ever he was accused of before. It would also provide validation for the previous accusations.  If we do nothing suspicious, they have nothing to scrutinize."

"You don't poke the hornet's nest, you simply walk by."
[sblock=ooc]Sense motive on the guards (1d20+13=25) as to their orders/intentions.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 2, 2013)

The guards seem discomfited when approached and spoken to by Damaris.  One guard scowls and refuses to take the plate of food but the other grabs the plate as if it were his by right and begins to shovel in handfuls of food.  The one that refused shakes his head again and shifts his position so that he can watch both the front of the inn and the cracked side of inn along the alley.  The guards seem to be nothing more than the typical Sumbran, low intellect thug in a uniform, much like the other guards the group has seen and been warned about.  Tasanto has a hunch that Inquisitor Vanembrel wouldn't have released Benedek without Damaris' persuasion but that eloquent strangers might have piqued his curiosity, enough so to set a pair of guards to follow them.

Benedek seems in a daze but once in the safety of the inn room breaks down in exhausted relief.  Once he can speak again he examines the group with heavy-lidded eyes and is slow to answer.  It seems likely that the guards rarely allowed him to get much sleep.  "Is my Da really here?  I don't know who you are.  I didn't say anything; I swear by the Night."  Questions seem to make the young man very anxious and when he clutches his head you can see his arms are mottled with purple-green bruises.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 2, 2013)

Damaris pats Benedek in the shoulder. "Alright, if you don't know us, that's better still. See sweetie, you are safe here. Your dad will come around when he finish selling the food at the market. Did you really make trouble with the local religion?" she asks softly.


Damaris turns to Tasanto. "Yeah, you are right. We might have to wait a little but we will really need to make sure to buy the cart before hand."

"I could provide some entertainment until Molnar comes back" she chuckles looking back at the common room. 

"Old Grams, I told you I would come back for a last performance and I keep my promises!"

[sblock=Performance]
Sing
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4113714/
1d20+7 → [18,7] = (25)

Hahahaha [/sblock]


[video=youtube;E52rxz2sjRs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E52rxz2sjRs[/video]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tyrion just watches the room, confirming that nothing odd is catching their attention.  

[sblock]
Perception: 1d20+5=21
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 2, 2013)

The dwarf appaluds heartily.  "Cavernous Hode thinks the singing maiden should perhaps sing more ballads about herself.  After all, she did rescue the distressed dams-- er, the distressed farmer's son."  He frowns at the young man.  "Improperly dressed for a rescue though he was."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thuvian watches silently, watching the surroundings periodically as he is lost in thought trying to figure out what spells he needs to prepare when the party enters the tower and beyond.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 7, 2013)

Tasanto gets impatient and expects it will be a long time before Molnar and Katalin return to the inn on their own.  Repacking his haversack so that the emergency scrolls are simply one flinch away from using,  "Mistress, I will go inform the family that the son is ready to depart.", playing his part to any audience that may be listening.  "They may not yet be aware that his release was so easily accomplished.  It is time for the children to return home.  Stay here and make sure he doesn't find any new mischief.  It shouldn't take me long."

[sblock=ooc]Tasanto will go to the market alone to fetch Molnar and Katalin, or Katalin and two horses as Molnar chooses.  The rest of the party can guard Benedek.  A lowly servant going to fetch someone should not draw attention. Tasanto, as the servant boy, is the only one that doesn't stand out and attract attention.  He will leave his lucerne hammer behind, here in the the inn so as to be less threatening.  The hanbos will be tucked inside the haversack.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 7, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Cavernous Hode will go along as usual.  I'll get the spell list up shortly.  He'll carry his normal complement of weapons and armor unless someone wants to suggest otherwise.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 8, 2013)

Damaris nods and pats Tasanto in the back as she keeps singing and dancing a little. "One more for Kin and Friends!" she cheers on the patrons with a happy song about how family bonds are extremely important but with friends you can choose the family you want.


[sblock]
Perform Sing
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4122145/
1d20+7 → [16,7] = (23)
[/sblock]


[sblock=Ministats]






Damaris - Bard lvl 2
HP 14/14
Init +3
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+2 | CMD 15
Saves: F+1 | R+7 | W+3


INIT +3
Perception +4 | Sense Motive -1/7* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/7* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +7 (+1 vs males)


Shortbow +4 (1d6)
Longsword +3 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +4 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 8/8 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt. 
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, 1/day.
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot.


Consumables: Oil, Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 9, 2013)

As Cavernous Hode starts to follow, "I think I can do this myself.  Mr. Dickens didn't make any friends in the market last time.  It may be easier to go unnoticed and slip through the crowds by myself."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 9, 2013)

"Thank you! Thank you!" Damaris gives a courtesy at the rest of the patrons after finishing her performance. "Alright, it time to have a little talk with Benedek" she will excuse herself (she's very tired now after such an exciting day!), accept tips if they offer any and will go to talk with Benedek.


"So, now we wait" she tells the young man. "Care to tell me if it was really you who made all that ruckus about the 'state religion'" she asks him back in the room.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 12, 2013)

Tasanto makes his way out of the inn alone.  He nods slightly to the guards in a sign of respect as he heads off through the streets to the market to find Molnar and his daughter.  Weaving his way through, Tasanto makes sure to check occasionally to see if he was followed.
[sblock=actions]Perception;Sense Motive (1d20+13=28, 1d20+13=23)[/sblock]





[sblock=Tasanto's mini-stats]Half-elf Tasanto ..... (active)
*HP **37/40**; AC 1**3*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +5, Reflex +1, Will +10, CMB +3, CMD 15
Perception +13, Sense Motive +13, 

Unarmed Strike +3, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 1/day
Lucerne Hammer +4, d12+1 with 10' reach (at Inn)
Handbo +3, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +3, d4+1
Sling, +0, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (unsummoned currently) 
*HP 36/36 real, 20/20 temp,   AC 20*, 16 Touch, 18 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' 
Fort: +4, Reflex +5, Will +10, CMB 5, CMD 21
Perception +13, Sense Motive +13 

Claw/Claw +5, d4+2+d6 shock (10' reach)
  Bite +5, d6+2+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +5, d6+3+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +5, d6+2+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +6, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +5, d6+2 
Dagger +5, d4+2
Sling +5, d4+2 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield
,,,,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (4 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 17/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack for quick access
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+13 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance off,Dragon Stance off , Swift action available, AoO available, AC 13
In hand: unarmed strike
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 15, 2013)

Old Mags hikes up the ragged hem of her skirt showing boney ankles and does an awkward dance step around the common room as Damaris sings.  The few patrons in the inn clap enthusiastically after the song and a breathless Mags approaches.  Her eyes glistens and she smiles with melancholy.  "Ah, dearie!  Many a year since I heard a voice as lovely as your'n.  A right shame that is…"

When Damaris goes upstairs to question Benedek there is no response to her light knock at the door.  It isn't locked and when she peeks in she sees the young man is curled up in bed and lightly snoring.  Sleep seems to have erased the lines of pain and worry that marred his face earlier giving him a peace that he likely hasn't had for days.

There is only one guard to be seen watching the inn as Tasanto leaves.  He frowns in response to Tasanto's respectful nod and watches as the young man enters the market place though doesn't leave his position.  Tasanto sees that the crowds have thinned considerably and Molnar appears to be finishing his business with the merchant guildsmen.  Katalin is wandering amongst the stalls looking at ivory-colored lace, brightly-colored bits of ribbon and bone buttons.

Molnar shakes the hand of the guildsman and turns as Tasanto approaches.  He exhales long and shakes his head.  "It is done and in record time, too.  You saw that crowd; just this side of desperate.  It gets worse each time I come here.  I'll be glad when this business is behind us and we can leave the city."  Molnar looks hopefully at Tasanto.  "Any word of Benedek?"




 


*. . . . . . . Molnar . . . . . . .* *. . . . . . . Katalin . . . . . . .*


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 15, 2013)

Tasanto bows slightly, "M'lady's request fell on favorable ears and he is safe.  He awaits you at the inn."  Tasanto approaches closer as he lets the good news sink in.  Once he is in arms reach, in a much quieter tone, "It has been suggested that the children go home immediately, and we others will help you with the rest of the tasks until your business in the city is finished."

"M'lady will surely tell you all the details when we see her.  Are you ready?"




. . .Tasanto


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 16, 2013)

"That is wonderful!" exclaims Katalin behind Molnar and Tasanto.  "It will be good to have Benedek home again."

Molnar is wrought speechless by the news and can only mutely nod his thanks as he struggles not to weep with joy.  He puts an arm around Tasanto's shoulders and gives the young man a hug.  Katalin darts ahead and throws open the inn door for Molnar and Tasanto.  Molnar hardly pauses as he passes through the common room and nods to Damaris as he sees her quietly closing the room's door.  It doesn't stop him, however, from entering the room and scooping Benedek up in a hug.  Benedek wakes with a start, disoriented, and cries out but Molnar strokes the young man's forehead and speaks soothingly until Benedek calms.

Once the pair are reassured, Benedek that his rescue is no dream and Molnar that his son is relatively unharmed, Molnar lets Benedek falls back into an exhausted sleep.  The old farmer whispers quietly to those gathered in the room, though he continues to glance at the sleeping Benedek to reassure himself.

"Yes, I want my children out of this fiendish city as soon as possible.  Benedek would do well to get a couple hours of sleep first.  Katalin's a capable girl; she'll get the both of them home safely."  Katalin beams at her father's solid confidence.  "They can leave this afternoon.  I'll stay and help you in whatever way I can though the sooner we put done to this job the better.  You tell me where you want me, and I'll be there with the wagon to haul your goods whenever you need me."




 


*. . . . . . . Molnar . . . . . . .* *. . . . . . . Katalin . . . . . . .*


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 16, 2013)

*GM:*  Congrats to [MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION] and [MENTION=92814]soulnova[/MENTION].  Tyrion advances to 4th and Damaris advances to 3rd.  First post updated with current xp totals.  Feel free to level whenever you have time to do so.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 16, 2013)

[sblock=level up] YAY!  [/sblock]

Damaris nods with a smile and drying a couple of tears as her face turned a little red. _"Ow, sorry, stuff like this always gets me"_ she says looking at their reunion. 

"Thank you Molnar. That would be very helpful on your part. I guess we will be ready as soon as Benedek gets his rest"


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 16, 2013)

Tyrion looks extermly confused at Damaris when she says they can be ready soon. Loweering his voice "Ugh, girl, did you forget why we where here in the first place?  Cause while it's nice that this side gig is nearly done, let us get down to the main thing at hand?"

[sblock=OOC]
Remeber, we were originally here to get Petru's gold out of his vault? I think the Good people in the group decided to have a short side quest along the way lol.
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 16, 2013)

"Well, of course I meant... _ready to go for our stuff_" she chuckles and rolls her eyes. "How I would forget we'll have to _get dirty_? hehee"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 16, 2013)

[sblock]Already leveled up![/sblock]



[sblock=Ministats]





Damaris - Bard lvl 3
HP 20/20
Init +3
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+4 | CMD 17
Saves: F+2 | R+7 | W+3


Perception +5 | Sense Motive -1/8* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/8* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +8 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +6 (1d6)
Longsword +4 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +5 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 10/10 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day.
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Oil, Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 18, 2013)

Molnar nods with determination.  "Like I said, I'll wait or do whatever other task you need me to do.  Just give me the word."

Currently it is day time and the city is concealed in dim light; by night the city will be smothered in darkness although that is at least eight hours away.  With Cosmin's 'tour' everyone knows where the haunted guard post is and the location of a nearby sewer grate and (roughly) the location of the estate you are searching for.  Now all that remains is for the group to finalize their plan and take action.




 


*. . . . . . . Molnar . . . . . . .* *. . . . . . . Katalin . . . . . . .*


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 18, 2013)

After checking that no one is just outside the door of the room, "I am all for going in via the haunted gate, and then coming out by the sewers.  There are too many eyes in this city that may see us if we try to go in by the sewer.  That gives them time to gain favor with the guards and report the entrance/exit.  If that is done, we return to a trap.

So, ignoring the sewer until we actually use it to exit gives us the best chance of "just pushing through" and being done."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 18, 2013)

Damaris adjusts her dress and hair as she hears Tasanto. "Alright, I guess that's good as any plan. Just tell me when we leave and I'll get my stuff"


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 19, 2013)

Cracking his knuckels in anticipation, Tyrion says "Better grab your gear.  The quicker we get this done, the quicker we can get outta here."

[sblock=OOC]
I finished his level up, I'll get his updated combat stats hopefully soonish.
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 19, 2013)

"Mister Dickens and his erstwhile companion Cavernous Hode stand ready!"  The dwarf's brow furrows slightly.  "Wait ... Cavernous Hode may have gotten that backwards..."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thuvian simply nods his assent at the idea of moving forward. "Using the sewers as an escape hatch does indeed sound wise."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 22, 2013)

Damaris checks the contents of her backpack with them in private.

"Alright... I have 2 vials of oil and an flask of Alchemist Fire (but I would be against making a bonfire of an old  house), 2 bottles of holy water for any... haunting thingies, and an acid flask." she keeps moving the stuff inside her backpack.

"Also... I have a wand to cure light wounds, a paper candle firework and, most important of all, Vermin Repellent... although I expect Cavernous Hode to do us this favor of keeping Mr.Dickens' kinfolk and other critters at bay."


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 23, 2013)

With the group in agreement they are ready to put their plan into action.  While Benedek wakes and Katalin helps him get ready for travel Molnar heads out to saddle a horse for his children.  Molnar finishes his task and is ready to leave long before Benedek summons up enough energy to make it down the stairs.  Katalin grabs her small sack of oddments picked up in the market and helps her brother down to their horse.  She swings up into the saddle and Molnar helps Benedek get positioned behind her.  Molnar frowns as if just realizing how frail his son is, especially compared to the hale and hearty Katalin.  He shakes his head knowing that nothing but time can help his son regain his health after his ordeal in Sumbru's prison.

Molnar takes the lead of Katalin's horse and looks around.  "I'll see my children out of the city then I'll come back and hitch up the wagon.  I'll be ready to load your, uh, gear when you need me."

The guards from earlier in the day, those sent to follow the group, are no longer at their stations.



 


*. . . . . . . Molnar . . . . . . .* *. . . . . . . Katalin . . . . . . .*


----------



## Systole (Jul 23, 2013)

"Forward reconnaissance, Mister Dickens!" the dwarf whispers.  The rat slinks into the shadows and advances toward the guard post.

[sblock=OOC]Stealth (1d20+12=26) -- just double-checking it's empty.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 23, 2013)

Damaris waits for Mr. Dickens to give the 'clear'... or squeak. If the coast is clear she will tip toe ahead through the shadows with the rest of the party. 


[sblock=Movement]

Marching Order?  I would suggest for Damaris to be in the middle. She has less HP than Mr.Dickens. LOL! She really needs a body guard!

Stealth 1d20+8=23 [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 25, 2013)

Mister Dickens vanishes into the darkness of the alley where the group is hiding not more than 45 feet from the door to the haunted guard house.  A dim light shines out from cracks in the shutters that block the windows and a bar of light shines out from a large gap at the bottom of the door.  A lantern is suspended on a hook by the door that provides a flickering circle of dim light around the door that, after a moment, illuminates Mister Dickens sniffing around the door.  The rat's keen senses detects at least one man within the guard post.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 25, 2013)

Tasanto watches the rat carefully, just because he needs watching.  He is an aurny rat.  When it looks like the post may actually contain normal people, he steps back and whispers to Damaris, "Tired guards may just need a lullaby to put them to sleep.  It would be kinder than me walking up and pummeling them.  But plan B usually works."
[sblock=ooc]Tasanto would be in the front.  He isn't planning on changing forms until they are on the other side of the wall.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 25, 2013)

"They should not be here long... remember they believe this guard post haunted" Damaris waits patiently for Mr.Dickens. "But, of course, if they are there, we can allow them to relax and get some rest. They've earned it" she winks at him.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 25, 2013)

"If need be, I could always reinforce that particular belief. Ghost Sound is a useful tool against those already willing to accept it as fact."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 25, 2013)

There's a glint of mischievous on Damaris' eyes as she smiles "I would suggest children or a baby's laughter... in a dark room.There's just *something *about finding kids on places such as these..."

"I also have Ghost Sound, Dancing Lights *and* Silent Image. And well... who knows? Perhaps it IS haunted." she makes sure she has her bottles of Holy Water ready.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 25, 2013)

"No need to overdo it. Less is more in these circumstances. Let their own imagination do the majority of the heavy lifting. And it's a guard tower; children would not be appropriate to the setting. Something sharp and quick would be better, like steel on steel; fits the scene better, and gets their imagination started down a path they are already halfway inclined to travel."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 26, 2013)

"Remind me to never anger you two...I think you would scare me ta death." Tyriin mutters, glancing sideways at two arcanists.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 26, 2013)

Damaris chuckles "Would never do that to you, Tyrion" she pinches his cheek in a playful way.  "_*But*_... Tasanto might get a spell that _actually_ scares you death when he improves his magic more" she tries to hold back little laugh "Not for you of course, and certainly not for this occasion"


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 26, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]The banter is really good but I need definitive action in order to update.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 27, 2013)

[sblock] DUH! I missed the post about the guard and Mr.Dickens! xD [/sblock]

"Well, then... would you do the honors?" Damaris nods Tasanto and motions towards the general direction of the guard post, asking for some of the ghost sounds he has.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 28, 2013)

"Umm, umm, Okay."  Tasanto walks away, never understanding the way girls think.  Muttering to himself.  "Plan B I guess."  Tasanto walks up to the guard shack as if it was just normal business.  At the door, he centers himself before starting.  Taking a deep breath, he opens the door...
[sblock=actions]Swift: Snake strike stance
move: open door
readied std action: first opponent to step in reach readied Stunning Fist unarmed strike (1d20+3=19) for punch + shock (1d6+1+1d6=3)  DC 16 Fort save vs. Stun for 1 round

Tasanto doesn't have the spells that were being bantered around.  That is why he suggested our bard try them.  She told him to do his thing instead, well, that is punching things. [/sblock]





[sblock=Tasanto's mini-stats] 
Half-elf Tasanto ..... (active)
*HP **37/40**; AC 1**3*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +5, Reflex +1, Will +10, CMB +3, CMD 15
Perception +13, Sense Motive +13, 

Unarmed Strike +3, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +4, d12+1 with 10' reach (at Inn)
Handbo +3, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +3, d4+1
Sling, +0, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (unsummoned currently) 
*HP 36/36 real, 20/20 temp,   AC 20*, 16 Touch, 18 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' 
Fort: +4, Reflex +5, Will +10, CMB 5, CMD 21
Perception +13, Sense Motive +13 

Claw/Claw +5, d4+2+d6 shock (10' reach)
  Bite +5, d6+2+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +5, d6+3+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +5, d6+2+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +6, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +5, d6+2 
Dagger +5, d4+2
Sling +5, d4+2 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield
,,,,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (4 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 17/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack for quick access
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+13 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on,Dragon Stance off , Swift action used, AoO available, AC 13
In hand: unarmed strike[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 29, 2013)

[sblock] ACK!... My mind derped. I meant to tell *Thuvian* to use his ghost sound the way he wanted. D:  SORRY!! [/sblock]

Damaris will pull Tasanto back before he goes in the open. They can't let the guards see us or the Inquisitor will know we were here.


----------



## Systole (Jul 31, 2013)

"Uh, Cavernous Hode is somewhat confused.  There was a Plan A, was there not?  Ye-e-e-es, Cavernous Hode distinctly recalls a Plan A.  Do circumstances require a shift to Plan B?"[sblock=OOC]So what is going on, exactly?[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 31, 2013)

[sblock] I was attempting to tell Thuvian to go ahead with his idea of using the Ghost Sound to scare the guard with sounds of fighting. But I wrote "Tasanto"...  I didn't realized my mistake until he posted [/sblock]


"Sorry, (my head slipped for a second) *ehem*... *Thuvian*, would you please use your Ghost Sound to scare the guard away? I will assist with any additional sounds of my own as you direct"


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 31, 2013)

... he opens the door, and then hears Damaris' oops that Thuvian was supposed to go.  Attempting a quick step, Tasanto rounds the corner of the shack, hoping the occupant didn't get a a chance to see him.  He instead bumps into a couple pieces of lumber and a barrel, knocking them over and making a clatter.
[sblock=actions]Abort my ready if I can,
move in place of the available standard: move around the corner of the shack.  
Stealth attempt to hide (1d20+2=5) Ack!  The dice are against me![/sblock]





     [sblock=Tasanto's mini-stats]
Half-elf Tasanto ..... (active)
*HP **37/40**; AC 1**3*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +5, Reflex +1, Will +10, CMB +3, CMD 15
Perception +13, Sense Motive +13, 

Unarmed Strike +3, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +4, d12+1 with 10' reach (at Inn)
Handbo +3, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +3, d4+1
Sling, +0, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (unsummoned currently) 
*HP 36/36 real, 20/20 temp,   AC 20*, 16 Touch, 18 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' 
Fort: +4, Reflex +5, Will +10, CMB 5, CMD 21
Perception +13, Sense Motive +13 

Claw/Claw +5, d4+2+d6 shock (10' reach)
  Bite +5, d6+2+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +5, d6+3+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +5, d6+2+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +6, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +5, d6+2 
Dagger +5, d4+2
Sling +5, d4+2 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield
,,,,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (4 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 17/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack for quick access
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+13 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on,Dragon Stance off , Swift action used, AoO available, AC 13
In hand: unarmed strike[/sblock][sblock=ooc]What's going on is IC and OOC had a good plan, but IC got jumbled and confused.  Tasanto doesn't have the spells being suggested, and his job was to punch.  Since she waived him forward instead of Thuvian, he assumed they were doing his plan B.  I dutifully went with IC knowledge. So, a comedy of errors is brewing. At least it will trigger something more that discussion. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 2, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for such a long delay in posting.  I've been sick but I think I've got it beat back and can get to a regular posting schedule again.[/sblock]

Plans whispered in the dark alley results in a bit of confusion...  The opening door and clatter as Tasanto stumbles away from the door alerts the guard inside.  A tentative voice calls out of the room.  "Who is it?  Rodryk?  Bean?  You back already?"  There is the scrape of a chair against a wooden floor and then a shadowy form backlit in the doorway as the guard peers out into the dim light of the street.  "That's not funny, you pikers!"

A long distance down the street, somewhat masked by a bend in the road, a bobbing light can be seen to be approaching.

[sblock=Combat]Anyone can reach the guard with one move action.  Despite Tasanto's poor stealth roll, he is concealed by the darkness and being around the corner and hasn't been spotted yet.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 3, 2013)

Damaris looks about and frowns, catching a glimpse of a bobbing light appearing down the street.b -Well, it's now or never-

She will cast Ghost Sound for whispers of a women that repeat (with scary echoes, of course) _"Stay, my love/with me/forever"_


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 6, 2013)

The guard stumbles out of the post house and wheels around to stare wide-eyed into the lit room where he heard the woman's whispers.  He mutters incoherently then turns tripping over a board knocked over just a moment earlier by Tasanto.  Light blinded the guard doesn't see the scholarly young man as he scrambles away and towards the light approaching though still at a distance down the street.

With the guard retreating towards the returning patrol the group has a few moments unseen that they can enter the guard post if they hurry.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 6, 2013)

"I recommend we hurry before our chance is missed, and be ready for any real ghosts we're at it."


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 6, 2013)

Tyrion quickly moves forward at Thuvian's suggestion,hoping that the light won't reflect off of his armor back to the approching guards.


----------



## Systole (Aug 6, 2013)

Cavernous Hode strolls down the street, smiling, but for once his is silent.  Mister Dickens hurries along behind him, with a brief, hungry glance at the fleeing guard.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 6, 2013)

_"Go go go"_ she hurries with the rest inside the post. _"Let's find the way through, quick"_ she says looking around for a route that might lead us to the other side of the wall. 

[sblock=Perception]

1d20+5=25  YAY! [/sblock]



[sblock=Ministats]






Damaris - Bard lvl 3
HP 20/20
Init +3
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+4 | CMD 17
Saves: F+2 | R+7 | W+3


Perception +5 | Sense Motive -1/8* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/8* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +8 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +6 (1d6)
Longsword +4 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +5 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 10/10 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day.
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Oil, Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 6, 2013)

Tasanto slips into the guard booth and looks for a way to open the gate.
[sblock=actions]move into booth, quick search Perception (1d20+13=33) , I think I found it. 
Std: Throw the lever or what every it is to unlock the gate.[/sblock]





[sblock=Tasanto's Mini-stats]Half-elf Tasanto ..... (active)
*HP **37/40**; AC 1**3*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +5, Reflex +1, Will +10, CMB +3, CMD 15
Perception +13, Sense Motive +13, 

Unarmed Strike +3, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +4, d12+1 with 10' reach (at Inn)
Handbo +3, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +3, d4+1
Sling, +0, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (unsummoned currently) 
*HP 36/36 real, 20/20 temp,   AC 20*, 16 Touch, 18 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' 
Fort: +4, Reflex +5, Will +10, CMB 5, CMD 21
Perception +13, Sense Motive +13 

Claw/Claw +5, d4+2+d6 shock (10' reach)
  Bite +5, d6+2+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +5, d6+3+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +5, d6+2+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +6, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +5, d6+2 
Dagger +5, d4+2
Sling +5, d4+2 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield
,,,,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (4 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 17/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack for quick access
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+13 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on,Dragon Stance off , Swift action available, AoO available, AC 13
In hand: unarmed strike 


[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 7, 2013)

Everyone scrambles into the guard post just managing to avoid being seen by the returning patrol as it stops down the street to question the guard fleeing from the post.  The room would be cozy with three guards and assorted furniture (three chairs, a small table scattered with cards and mugs, a cot) but is down right crowded with the entire group of adventurers.  The heavy oak door in the far wall secured with an iron chain and a heavy padlock looks rather ominous when compared to the rest of the room.

Almost simultaneously Damaris and Tasanto lay eyes on the ring of keys hanging from a nail in the door post.


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 7, 2013)

Tasanto grabs the keys and unlocks the door, opening it for the others to go through.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 7, 2013)

With her dagger she quickly scratches an accusatory_ 'yOu LEft mE'_ onto the locked door. A nice little sign for the patrol when they return. "Ah... the hatred of a scorned female ghost" she chuckles "This will make them think twice before exploring the other side. Let's go"

She quickly follows the rest through the door.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 8, 2013)

With the door open the five adventurers can pass through and into the restricted inner city.  The chain will make it impossible to lock the door back the way it was but hopefully Damaris' precautions with the ghostly sounds and scratched message will prevent the guard from investigating.

The city on the other side of the door is desolate.  The group comes out onto a small courtyard dimly lit by sickly, green-glowing fungus and  surrounded by decayed buildings, broken walls, and scattered bricks and timbers.  Angling away from the courtyard is a cobbled street that was probably once a major thoroughfare and looks like it leads to the center of the city where Sumbru's ancient gate once resided.  According to the old map provided by Petru Angroza the Angroza townhouse is two blocks down and just off the main thoroughfare.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 8, 2013)

"Phew, we made it this far. Alright, we are close but better keep our eyes open..." Damaris will advance carefully with the rest towards the townhouse. She will follow the instructions of the map to get there.

[sblock]
Stealth check 1d20+8=16
Perception 1d20+5=17
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]





Damaris - Bard lvl 3
HP 20/20
Init +3
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+4 | CMD 17
Saves: F+2 | R+7 | W+3


Perception +5 | Sense Motive -1/8* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/8* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +8 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +6 (1d6)
Longsword +4 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +5 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 10/10 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day.
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Oil, Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 8, 2013)

Tyrion readies his falchion, and moves towards the front of the group, waiting on Damari's instuctions on how to get there.


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 8, 2013)

Before closing the door, Tasanto casts and the end of the chain rises like a cobra.  Closing the door, he tries to thread the chain back into the holes where it belongs.  Try as he might, he cannot find the hole to stick the chain through where he cannot see.

[sblock=actions]Std: cast mage hand and grab chain, move: close door; 2nd rd: wiggle and thread chain back into place until he hears the guards enter the room, then pull partway through the other side as if a ghost is unlocking the door.  Failed.  results:  Floating snake chain clanking against door.
Longshot attempt at looking really scary: Perception to hear  chain clank against door holes and to hear guards enter shack  (1d20+13=19) Dex check to thread chain back in place (1d20-2=1)
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 8, 2013)

[sblock] Hahahahaha! xD Now THAT is going to leave an impression!! [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 9, 2013)

As the others ready to move down the thoroughfare Tasanto attempts to add to Damaris' work of covering their passage.  The scholarly half-elf hears the guards enter the room moments after the adventurers have left it.  His magical attempts to relock the chain result in a rattling against the door.  There is a crash, as if someone stumbled or fell over a chair or another piece of furniture then muted muttering, probably cursing or invoking protection.  The voices from the guard post fall to faint murmuring then go silent.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 9, 2013)

Damaris waves at Tasanto to follow them quickly and give him a thumbs up for his good work.

[sblock] Do we have a visual map for this or should we just follow "the directions".[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 9, 2013)

Tasanto proverbially, since he doesn't have his at the moment, hightails it and runs.  The chain falls in a clanking pile.

[sblock=actions]full action quad move run down the street for 120'.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 10, 2013)

Cavernous Hode gestures to Mister Dickens and then hustles away into the shadows.  The giant rat remains behind, growling softly, apparently hoping that the guardsmen open the door.

[sblock=OOC]Leaving Mister Dickens about ten feet from the door.  If the guards investigate, he will hiss and snarl at them and then scurry off.  Hopefully, a dire rat isn't all that suspicious, and not worth the guards' time to attack.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 11, 2013)

Mister Dickens keeps watch on the door to the guard post until it is evident that the guards are not following.  With a scrabble of claws on cobblestone the rat catches up with Cavernous Hode who is moving along just behind Tasanto.

Traversing the littered street Damaris with Tyrion a step ahead and Thuvian a couple of steps behind quickly come upon the remains of a broken barricade scattered across the street formed from a broken-down wagon and numerous barrels.  As they approach Damaris and Thuvian hear the faint murmuring of voices rising from the other side of what would have been the barricade.  Tyrion is too focused on the path ahead and misses the whispers.

"...can't hold..."
"...damn Acomay..."​"...the Masters will stop..."​"...what by the Lady is that?!"​"...here they come.  Wait, ahhh..."

Behind, Tasanto hears the hollow sounds of charging horses while ahead faintly luminous figures rise up from the barricade that no longer exists.  The echoing sound behind grows louder and louder until all hear both hollow mutterings at the broken barricade and the eerie echo of horses' hooves hot on Cavernous Hode's heels.

Before anyone can decisively act a dark, ghostly cloud rolls over the barricade disintegrating the defenders into a spray of blood blown before the roiling cloud.  Ghostly horses scream and the cloud engulfs first Tyrion, then Damaris, Thuvian and finally Tasanto and Cavernous.  The spectral cloud drains life energy and strikes fear in the hearts of those unprepared for this manifestation from the past before beginning to fade away.

        *GM:*  DC 13 Will save, please.  If saved, 1 point of damage.  If failed, 4 points of damage & frightened (fleeing in fear) for one round.     

[sblock=OOC]Rolled both Perception & Initiative.  Unfortunately, those who made their Perception checks missed getting initiative.
[sblock=Map]

[/sblock]

I’ve also updated my XP chart for this adventure.  Looks like I havent been keeping close enough tabs.  My apologies for that.  Anyway…
Thuvian hit 4th level on July 20 with 6012 xp.
Cavernous hit 4th level on July 29 with 6003 xp.
Tasanto hit 5th level on Aug 11 with 10001 xp.
Congrats![/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 12, 2013)

[sblock] Congrats guys!!  So... the fog and the figures faded away, right? there's no immediate known threat [/sblock]

"wait...wait... what was that-?"

Will save 1d20+3=16

"Eek!" Damaris gasps as the strange cloud engulfs her. She shuts her eyes close and clenches her teeth. "Ugh... Oh my! Is... is everyone ok?"

Damaris will cast detect magic. "That was... from the past, right? Ghosts? Do you wish to go around?"



[sblock=Ministats]






Damaris - Bard lvl 3
HP 19/20
Init +3
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+4 | CMD 17
Saves: F+2 | R+7 | W+3


Perception +5 | Sense Motive -1/8* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/8* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +8 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +6 (1d6)
Longsword +4 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +5 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 10/10 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day.
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Oil, Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 12, 2013)

Will save (add 2 if this counts as an illusion) (1d20+5=14)

Thuvian shows no outer signs of discomfort as the cloud washes over him. "That was interesting. It would appear that the ghosts of the past have not been able to find peace. We should be wary of that going forward."

[sblock=Thuvian ministats]AC: 13 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 10)
HP: 21/22 Initiative: +3
Perception : +6 Sense Motive: +1
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +5
Current Weapon in Hand:
Current Conditions in Place:

Magic:
CL 4; +8 Concentration (+12 Casting Defensively); SR +4
Extended Illusion (1 round beyond concentration)
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused

Darkness 1/1

Cantrips - Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1st - Color Spray, Detect Secret Doors, Silent Image, Vanish, x
2nd - Acid Arrow, Create Pit, Minor Image, x[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 12, 2013)

Tyrion grit's his teeth, holding tight his sword in both hands. "So this what they meant...Great."

[sblock=Will Save]
Wonderful way to start:1d20+6=26

I will be getting my stats updated after work today.  I have been slacking on that aspect, and I do apologize.
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 12, 2013)

After impersonating a ghost, Tasanto isn't spooked by seeing figments of the real thing.   Not having all four feet under him, he is not able to get out of its path before it passes though.  "Okay here."
[sblock=actions]Will save (1d20+10=22) Kn Religion (1d20+5=8)[/sblock]





[sblock=Tasanto's Mini-stats]Half-elf Tasanto ..... (active)
*HP **45/49**; AC 1**3*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +6, Reflex +2, Will +10, CMB +4, CMD 16
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +4, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +5, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +4, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +4, d4+1
Sling, +1, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (unsummoned currently) 
*HP 41/45 real, 20/20 temp,   AC 22*, 16 Touch, 20 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' 
Fort: +5, Reflex +6, Will +10, CMB 6, CMD 22
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14 

Claw/Claw +6, d4+2+d6 shock (10' reach)
  Bite +6, d6+2+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +6, d6+3+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +6, d6+2+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +7, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +6, d6+2 
Dagger +6, d4+2
Sling +6, d4+2 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield
,,,,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 17/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack for quick access
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance off,Dragon Stance off , Swift action available, AoO 3 available, AC 13
In hand: unarmed strike 
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 13, 2013)

Damaris will take a flask Holy Water on her hand from her backpack. "Just in case something more substantial comes to greet us" she winks at them.


[sblock] @_*GlassEye*_ Is it possible to cross the barricade at 10G? 

Do you guys want to move through the alley to the right?[/sblock]



[sblock=Ministats]





Damaris - Bard lvl 3
HP 19/20
Init +3
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+4 | CMD 17
Saves: F+2 | R+7 | W+3


Perception +5 | Sense Motive -1/8* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/8* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +8 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +6 (1d6)
Longsword +4 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +5 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 10/10 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day.
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Oil, Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 14, 2013)

Cavernous Hode seems unfazed by the onslaught of the haunt and he and Mister Dickens comes trooping up to stand next to Tasanto.  After the haunt fades there is a stillness, a sense of expectation, and the feeling that it would be best not to linger in the vicinity.  Tasanto seems to think there is something he should know about what just happened but can't seem to bring it it mind.  The barricade is long ago broken so that it provides no more than rough footing as the group traverses it.  As Damaris examines the area for magical emanations Tyrion's eye catches sight of a sword in the rubble.  Damaris sees that it holds no aura of magic but it is in remarkably good shape for lying unattended and uncared for the past decades.

Continuing down the street the group can see that the buildings rapidly deteriorate damaged by the umbral blast, vision of which they just witnessed, and intervening years of neglect.  Traveling the length of a block the darkness seems to become thicker shortening the distance of vision until it feels deeper than a moonless night.  The group navigates through a small plaza to the cross road that house Angroza is supposed to sit further along.  The houses on the city-center side of the street are severely damaged with half to three quarters of the building destroyed leaving only the facade damaged but relatively intact.

Finally, Damaris brings the group to a halt in front of a house she believes is the Angroza house.  It sits on the side away from the source of the devastating magical blast but the close proximity of an alleyway channeled the force into the house next to it, totally destroying the front of that house and severely damaging the corner of the Angroza house.  The Angroza were obviously very wealthy as the facade of the house is clad in decorative stonework.  However, the pediment over the door is crumbled and tilts precariously as one column supporting it was blasted away and the other is half broken away and weakened by long cracks.


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 14, 2013)

"Well, I guess I should get properly suited up for this."  Tasanto sets his backpack and weapon on the ground and starts murmuring an incantation.  The darkness seems to coalesce around him until into the cattaur.  After a brief pause to inform the new arrival of their current location and progress, the beast picks up the pack and weapon, slinging them into position on their new form.  Then a quick bit of casting makes his skin shimmer for a moment before fading.

"Ready."




[sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]
Half-elf Tasanto ..... (inactive)
*HP **45/49**; AC 1**3*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +6, Reflex +2, Will +10, CMB +4, CMD 16
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +4, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +5, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +4, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +4, d4+1
Sling, +1, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP 41/45 real, 20/20 temp,   AC 22+4*, 16 Touch, 20+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +5, Reflex +6, Will +10, CMB 6, CMD 22
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14 

 Claw/Claw +6, d4+2+d6 shock (10' reach)
  Bite +6, d6+2+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +6, d6+3+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +6, d6+2+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +7, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +6, d6+2 
Dagger +6, d4+2
Sling +6, d4+2 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
,,,,...Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 17/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack for quick access
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance off,Dragon Stance off , Swift action available, AoO 3 available, AC 26, Mage Armor 5 hrs
In hand: unarmed strike
[/sblock][sblock=actions]Spend 1 minute transforming via ritual.  Inform Nysys of progress quickly, cast Mage Armor on selves.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 14, 2013)

Cavernous Hode scurries easily over the rubble and loose stone, his feet finding purchase where there doesn't seem to be any.  He confidently strides up to the pediment and examines the stonework to see if it is safe.  

[sblock=OOC]Cave druids don't take movement penalties from rubble.  And I'm not sure if Stonecunning counts here.  It's +12 if it does.  Perception on pediment (1d20+10=30)[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 14, 2013)

Damaris will follow Cavernous Hode into the building. "Should have been a nice house... what a pity" she says looking at the state of the place.

She will keep her eyes open but most likely the others might have better eyes than her.  She will attempt to *cast Mending on parts of the **pediment* to reinforce it so they can enter safely. She will ask Cavernous Hode for the critical points that need to be fixed. "Let's see if this works..."


[sblock] Perception Check 1d20+5=19 [/sblock]


[sblock=Ministats]





Damaris - Bard lvl 3
HP 19/20
Init +3
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+4 | CMD 17
Saves: F+2 | R+7 | W+3


Perception +5 | Sense Motive -1/8* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/8* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +8 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +6 (1d6)
Longsword +4 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +5 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 10/10 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day.
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Oil, Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 15, 2013)

Cavernous Hode's examination of the columns and pediment of the Angroza house takes little time before the full extent of the damage, and the potential for mishap, is revealed.  It is a wonder that the pediment has not already crashed to the ground.  The cracked column, too substantial for Damaris' mending magics to have any effect, has a high probability of crumbling under the slightest pressure, or so Cavernous Hode believes, and he is certain in that belief.  Furthermore, Cavernous Hode discovers that the weight of the pediment rests upon the heavy oak doors of the manor and that an attempt to open the doors would cause the pediment to collapse directly where one would typically stand when performing such an opening.

[sblock=OOC]Yes, stonecunning counts.  32 is more than enough to tell CH everything he needs to know about the danger.

Unfortunately for Damaris, the stonework is too substantial for Mending to work.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2013)

"Nope, I can't fix that... *sigh*." Damaris looks at the house for a second time. "It looks dangerous. Should we find an alternative way in? Perhaps a window... or the backdoor?" 


Perception Check 1d20+5=12


----------



## Systole (Aug 15, 2013)

The dwarf ponders the situation.  "The guards are not likely to come investigate the sounds of a crumbling building, Cavernous Hode thinks.  He suggests that a long rope be tied to the door, such that it could be tugged open from a safe distance away, both allowing entry and preventing potential future harm towards others who might try opeing the door."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2013)

"It sounds like a good option. I might not be concerned  about the guards but, all that ruckus might attract the attention of the much more _'older an ethereal inhabitants'_ of this side of the town... that might be a problem" Damaris crosses her arms while looking at the structure again. "What do you think? Should we tie the door then?"


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 15, 2013)

"Let's make that plan B if we cannot find another entrance."  Tasanto starts circling the building, looking for another entrance, even if it is an upper floor window. 

[sblock=actions]Perception (1d20+14=16)[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 16, 2013)

While the others look around for another way in, Tyrion takes a look at the new sword that he had pulled out of the rubble.  He seems to be looking at it's quality, then looking around the party, wondering who would benefit most from the new weapon.

When the others were mentioning the need for rope, Tyrion reached into his backpack, and grabbed at the silk rope he purchased before coming here.  "For the window or the door.  Though I would prefer window."

[sblock=GE]
Is it just a normal longsword?
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 16, 2013)

Cavernous Hode is certain his plan would work particularly if the rope were tied to the brass rings that are part of the door knockers.  A good, strong pull and the door would be open _and_ the pediment would be down and no longer a threat with only a minimum of blockage; at least according to Cavernous Hode's sense of stone.

Damaris and Tasanto's search for an alternate way into the building turns up several options: there is a small round window above the pediment but the size of the window and the precariousness of the pediment rules it out.  To the left of the Angroza house the next building abuts it and blocks any possibility of windows.  To the right of the Angroza house is the destroyed building.  The damage includes the right side of the building the group is seeking to enter and there is a sizable hole in the wall about fifteen feet up.  It looks just as precarious as the front entrance.  Clambering over the rubble of the destroyed building will give a better view of the side of the structure.  Twenty-five feet or so up, above the roof-line of the former manor, two windows frame a door that now opens into the air.  The balcony that was once there now rests on top of the debris below though at a sharp angle.  From this position it is possible to see that there is an opening at the back of the house, either an alley or a shared courtyard, with a high probability of a back entrance.

Tyrion's examination of the longsword tells him that it is not just a normal longsword.  The workmanship is very fine and the forge marks make a distinctive pattern along the blade, frequently called fire-forged, made by a dwarven technique that channels heat away from the bearer.

[sblock=OOC]Jack, it's a Fire-Forged Steel longsword (from UE) worth 615 gp.

Alright.  It's crude but gets the general idea across, I think.


[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 16, 2013)

"Uh, Cavernous Hode strongly prefers to keep both his feet on solid ground at all times.  Well, except when he is walking, in which case it is somewhat necessary to lift one foot at a time.  Perhaps the best choice is looking around the other side for a more structurally sound entrance."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 16, 2013)

"There might be a back entrance. Let's check that one first and if it look bad we will come back and pull the door off" Damaris explains what she and Tasanto found. "I agree with our friend here... I rather not climb. That might be a problem for me"


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 16, 2013)

Tasanto continues his search around the building for the back door.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 19, 2013)

Moving over to Damaris, Tyrion hands over the sword to the girl. "Better arm yourself with this, it's sharper than that blade on your back."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thuvian watches quietly, preferring to stay out of the way until his talents were needed.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 19, 2013)

The rubble has had years to settle and proves no great difficulty to climb over to reach the back of the manor.  Once in the back the group discovers a small courtyard and coach house with the Angroza 'A' over the wide doors though the doors hang open and expose a large space for a carriage and empty stalls.  In addition, there is a rear entrance into the house itself.  Quickly and easily forced, the door opens to reveal the interior.  The house was obviously left in haste: furniture is tipped over, drawers are left open, and nothing of great value remains, particularly since the damaged structure has been further damaged by weather and time.

Exploring through the warren of rooms and servants passages, the five find the main office that Petru informed them held the concealed door to the stair that led down to the vault.  The door has warped and is found without a problem.  However, the interior of the house is even darker than outside and some sort of light will be required for those without the ability to see in the dark once the group descends into the halls beneath the house.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 20, 2013)

Damaris will cast Dancing Lights to be able to see ahead. "Ready guys? Who's going down first?" she says grabbing a flask of Holy Water on her hand. 

[sblock] How wide are the stairs? Do we keep the same marching order? [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 20, 2013)

"Meow."  Pulling his longhammer to probe with, Tasanto goes first down the stairwell, looking carefully and moving cautiously, wary of any traps that Angroza may have forgotten to mention.

[section]
[sblock=actions]Equip lucerne hammer, move down the stairs.Perception (1d20+14=17)[/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                        
Half-elf Tasanto ..... (inactive)
*HP **45/49**; AC 1**3*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +6, Reflex +2, Will +10, CMB +4, CMD 16
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +4, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +5, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +4, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +4, d4+1
Sling, +1, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP 41/45 real, 20/20 temp,   AC 22+4*, 16 Touch, 20+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +5, Reflex +6, Will +10, CMB 6, CMD 22
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14 

 Claw/Claw +6, d4+2+d6 shock (10' reach)
  Bite +6, d6+2+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +6, d6+3+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +6, d6+2+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +7, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +6, d6+2 
Dagger +6, d4+2
Sling +6, d4+2 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
,,,,...Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 17/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack for quick access
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance off,Dragon Stance off , Swift action available, AoO 3 available, AC 26, Mage Armor 5 hrs
In hand: lucerne hammer
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 20, 2013)

It seems strange that the concealed door was not locked in some fashion.  Tasanto is only able to force it partly open; the warping caused by moisture prevents the door from sliding back completely into the recess in the wall designed for it.  There is still plenty of room to pass as the door is remarkably wide and seems to be designed more for the display of wealth rather than the securing of valuables.  The passageway is wide, nearly twenty feet at a rough guess and after a small landing descends in stairs down to a hallway underneath the mansion.

On either side of the underground hallway is a long recess filled with an elaborately carved and painted marble panel depicting scenes of battle.  The artistry of both pieces is exquisite but a quick assessment would indicate the piece is too large and heavy to be moved easily.  At the end of the hall is a double door.  Flanking the door are identical statues of beautiful maidens standing life-size in postures of welcome.

        *GM:*  As you move your characters into the room please note your coord and provide a Perception check.     
[sblock=Map]

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 20, 2013)

"Too easy.  Way to easy.  Give me a minute to figure out what goes boom."  Tasanto is cautious in his stepping, but explores the floor thoroughly to make sure it is safe for his frailer comrades.  Looking, then stepping on each stone segment, he moves back and forth across the room.  He even pokes the ceiling when at the center line of his cris-cross pattern.  Upon reaching the edge of the fresco, he reverses his weapon and taps the fresco with the butt of the hammer to hear if it is stone, or something else.

[section]
[sblock=actions]Perception 1d20+14=23 Move to S8, S9, R9, R8, R7, R6, S6, R6, Q6, Q7, Q8, Q9, P9, waiting for trouble.  At P9, tap the wall fresco lightly with the butt of the hammer to see if it is solid stone.  Repeat on the other wall from P6 if I am still alive.   Repeat pattern across all of the room before letting the others down.
In other words, looking for a trap, but expecting to step on it and trigger it while alone in the room. Relying on reflex and evasion to keep my skin. [/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 20, 2013)

Damaris casts *Detect Magic* but doesn't go into the area and prefers to stay at the entrance until Tasanto tells her if it looks safe enough. 

"Let's see... let's see..."

[sblock] Stays at S8 for the moment. If its safe, she moves to M8 to check the battle scene and the statues.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 20, 2013)

"Does seem to lack a fair bit of the suspense one would typically expect, but then they did leave in a hurry, so it's unlikely that it was left in it's normal state." Thuvian ponders quietly as he studies the room.

[sblock=actions]moves to S8
Perception (1d20+6=15)
Knowledge  (history), Knowledge (nobility) (1d20+9, 1d20+8=[11, 9], [8, 8])
casts Detect Magic on the statues and murals[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 21, 2013)

Tyrion stares open mouthed at the scene of battle, trying to comprehend just how much it costs.  "That musta cost a fortune.  Impressive.  I like this guy even more now."
[sblock=Actions]
Perception:1d20+6=7
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 21, 2013)

Cavernous Hode frowns and for once remains quiet as he examines the hallyway and the frescoes, but stays at the far end of the hall.

[sblock=OOC]Camping out around S8 for the time being.  +2 if stonework (1d20+10=21)[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 21, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] lol , everyone wants Damaris's spot. It hers.  HER OWN. HER PRECIOUS. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 22, 2013)

Tasanto begins his methodical search for dangerous traps criss-crossing the hallway and isn't surprised when he sees movement among the figures of the carving near him.  The scene of the battle begins to shift: warriors thrust weapons at enemies, horses rear, and those cut down or trampled writhe in pain.  The tableau changes with no sound which makes it seem all the more eerie; the sense that this is not a good occurrence is strong.

Damaris and Thuvian's _detect magic_ spells register magical auras but not enough time has gone by for them to pinpoint the location or even to determine the number of auras present.

[sblock=Perception DC 26]Though the illusion masks it, a shadowy form can be made out that moves in conjunction with the illusory horse until you realize that the horse, or at least the horse head as the rest of the body is concealed by illusion and the carving, is a real creature. [Note: in M5][/sblock]
        *GM:*  Combat Round One: Everyone is up.  No enemies have been detected yet.     
[sblock=Combat]Initiative: Party, then Opponents.

Map:




Party:
Cavernous Hode  27/28 hp
-Mister Dickens  22/23 hp
Damaris  19/20 hp
Tasanto  28/29 & 44/44
Thuvian  21/22 hp
Tyrion  45/46 hp

Opponents:
#1: xx/xx hp; concealment[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 22, 2013)

"Uh-Oh. What in the nine hells is that...?"

Perception check 1d20+5=19


_"Is it moving?" s_he says in incredulous tone. Damaris takes her bow out "huh, guys?"


[sblock=Ministats]






Damaris - Bard lvl 3
HP 19/20
Init +3
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+4 | CMD 17
Saves: F+2 | R+7 | W+3


Perception +5 | Sense Motive -1/8* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/8* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +8 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +6 (1d6)
Longsword +4 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +5 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 10/10 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day.
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Oil, Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 22, 2013)

"Nice trinket.  A moving scene of a battle.  They say good illusions can do that.  But I am not carrying all of that stone out on my back."  Tasanto continues his methodical pattern across the floor expecting the opposite side to to start moving as well when he gets deep enough in. 
[section]
[sblock=actions]Perception (1d20+14=24) Move M6, M7, M8, M9 expect other side starts moving, L9, L8, L7 L6[/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                        
Half-elf Tasanto ..... (inactive)
*HP **45/49**; AC 1**3*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +6, Reflex +2, Will +10, CMB +4, CMD 16
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +4, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +5, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +4, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +4, d4+1
Sling, +1, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP 44/44 real, 28/29 temp,   AC 22+4*, 16 Touch, 20+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +5, Reflex +6, Will +10, CMB 6, CMD 22
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14 

 Claw/Claw +6, d4+2+d6 shock (10' reach)
  Bite +6, d6+2+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +6, d6+3+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +6, d6+2+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +7, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +6, d6+2 
Dagger +6, d4+2
Sling +6, d4+2 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
,,,,...Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 17/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack for quick access
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance off,Dragon Stance off , Swift action available, AoO 3 available, AC 26, Mage Armor 5 hrs
In hand: lucerne hammer
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Systole (Aug 22, 2013)

Cavernous Hode looks around dubiously, pick in his hand.  "Cavernous Hode senses something is amiss ... but what that something is, he sadly has no idea."

[sblock=OOC]Perception DC 26 (1d20+11=20)[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 22, 2013)

Tyrion, more interested in the painting than anything else, moves forward a bit to get a better look at it.  His sword hangs over his shoulder while he awaits Tsanto's investigation results.
[sblock=Actions]
Move foward 10' to Q9.  He's facinated by the art work right now...

[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]

*AC:* 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
*HP: *45/46

*Initiative:*  +2
*Perception* : +5 *Sense Motive*:+2
*CMB:*  +8 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6
*Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion +1. +10 2d4 + 17*
*Current Conditions in Place: *Power Attack(-2 Attack Roll/ +6 Damage), Furious Focus (First attack does not take PA penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage with 1 attack)

*Consumables Available: *3 Acid, 20 Crossbow Bolts, 4 Rations
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 22, 2013)

Damaris follows behind Tyrion with an apprehensive feeling. "I certainly don't want to think about it but... What if someone else already took the treasure?"

Damaris keeps her Detect Magic active. 

[sblock]Knowledge Arcana 1d20+7=23
Knowledge Religion 1d20+6=23
Spellcraft 1d20+7=10 lol
Knowledge History 1d20+2=13
[/sblock]



[sblock=Ministats]





Damaris - Bard lvl 3
HP 19/20
Init +3
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+4 | CMD 17
Saves: F+2 | R+7 | W+3


Perception +5 | Sense Motive -1/8* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/8* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +8 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +6 (1d6)
Longsword +4 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +5 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 10/10 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day.
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Oil, Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thuvian focuses in on the mural with his detect magic spell as he keeps alert to the actions of his party members.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 24, 2013)

Thuvian and Damaris continue scanning the area for magical auras.  Both detect four auras beyond what they know to be carried by the members of their group though those auras haven't resolved clearly enough to pinpoint location or otherwise determine what they are.  The strongest, however, is of moderate strength.  Suddenly a fifth aura registers...

Tasanto continues his search methodically pacing across the floor.  As he moves back towards the animated carvings the paint ripples then flows outwards into the hall in a cascade of mind-numbing color that engulfs Tasanto.  The illusion surrounding the carvings continues its grisly show with a horse rearing and stretching unnaturally long until its head seems to rip free from the statuary leaving a thick tentacle trailing behind it.  As the thing, three feet long from nose to end of tentacle, floats away from the wall you realize that it is no illusion.

The scene plays out identically on the other side of the hall except that instead of a spray of color the creature throws back its head and lets loose with a shrieking whinny.


        *GM:*  I guess successful stealth from the monsters technically makes that the surprise round.
Tasanto: DC 15 Will save vs. Color Spray.
Everyone: DC 14 Will save vs. Whinny or be sickened 1d4 rounds.

Now, Combat Round One: Everyone is up.     
[sblock=Combat]Initiative: Party, then Opponents.

Map:




Party:
Cavernous Hode  27/28 hp
-Mister Dickens  22/23 hp
Damaris  19/20 hp
Tasanto  28/29 & 44/44
Thuvian  21/22 hp
Tyrion  45/46 hp

Opponents:
Sagari (M6): 26/26 hp; AC 14
Sagari (M9): 26/26 hp; AC 14[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 24, 2013)

The cascade of colors washes over the black stripped cattaur without sinking into his skin.  The horrendous noise coming from the other one does not faze the outsider either.  Instead, Tasanto drops his mighty hammer and lashes out with his mighty paws.  The first swings wide of the little creature, but the second lands a solid hit.  Slippery, Tasanto is not able to hold on to the creature well enough to lean in for a bite as well.  Nearly bouncing on his toes, Tasanto prepares to counterstrike as well when the horse heads attack.  He calls out the obvious "Found something!"
[section]
[sblock=actions] Will vs. Color Spray (1d20+10=16)  success
Will vs Whinny (1d20+10=18) success
free: drop hammer
swift: swift enter snake stance
full attack: claw/claw/bite first claw attack (1d20+6=8) misses, second claw attack (1d20+6=21) hits for damage + shock (1d4+2+1d6=12), bite attack (1d20+6=12) misses 
[/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                        
Half-elf Tasanto ..... (inactive)
*HP **45/49**; AC 1**3*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +6, Reflex +2, Will +10, CMB +4, CMD 16
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +4, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +5, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +4, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +4, d4+1
Sling, +1, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP 44/44 real, 28/29 temp,   AC 22+4*, 16 Touch, 20+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +5, Reflex +6, Will +10, CMB 6, CMD 22
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14 

 Claw/Claw +6, d4+2+d6 shock (10' reach)
  Bite +6, d6+2+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +6, d6+3+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +6, d6+2+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +7, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +6, d6+2 
Dagger +6, d4+2
Sling +6, d4+2 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
,,,,...Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 17/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack for quick access
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on,Dragon Stance off , Swift action used, AoO 3 available, AC 26, Mage Armor 5 hrs
In hand: claw/claw/bite
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 26, 2013)

"Seems we have company" 

Damaris' Will save 1d20+3=21


Knowledge Dungeoneering 1d20+7=25


Damaris starts singing to Inspire Courage. She stays on her position to avoid getting in the way of the others.



[sblock=Ministats]






Damaris - Bard lvl 3
HP 19/20
Init +3
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+4 | CMD 17
Saves: F+2 | R+7 | W+3


Perception +5 | Sense Motive -1/8* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/8* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +8 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +6 (1d6)
Longsword +4 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +5 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 10/10 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day.
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Oil, Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thuvian ignores the annoying sound of the creatures, as he intently studies them to try to identify them while he lobs a small acid ball at one not directly engaged with Tasanto.

[sblock=actions]Will Save (1d20+5=20)
Knowledge (arcana) = 28,  Knowledge (dungeoneering) = 9, Knowledge (planes) = 20, Knowledge (religion) = 9
Acid Splash Ranged Touch Attack = 23, Damage = 3)[/sblock][sblock=ministats]Thuvian Darklight

AC: 13 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 10)
HP: 22/22 Initiative: +3
Perception : +6 Sense Motive: +1
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +5
Current Weapon in Hand:
Current Conditions in Place:

Magic:
CL 4; +8 Concentration (+12 Casting Defensively); SR +4
Extended Illusion (1 round beyond concentration)
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused

Darkness 1/1

Cantrips - Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1st - Color Spray, Detect Secret Doors, Ray of Enfeeblement, Silent Image, Vanish
2nd - Acid Arrow, Create Pit, Fog Cloud, Minor Image[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 26, 2013)

Cavernous Hode pales as the mystic beasts whinny, but Mister Dickens seems not to care and moves forward to attack the nearest creature.  The rat's teeth land, but only scratch the creature.   The dwarf lurches forward, swinging and missing. 

[sblock=OOC]Will saves (1d20+7=12, 1d20+2=20).  CH sickened for CH sickened (1d4=1).  

MD: Move to N6, attack. MD attack (1d20+8=20, 1d4=1)
CH: Move to N7, attack. CH attack, sickened (1d20+2=4, 1d6-1=5)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 36/36
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +7
Speed: 20'

Perception: +11
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (1d20+4, 1d6+1/x4)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Expeditious Excavation, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame, Liberating Command
2nd level spells (DC 16): Soften Earth & Stone, Stone Call, Frost Fall

*Mister Dickens*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +2 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +8 Will: +2
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+8, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 26, 2013)

Tyrion glares evily at the creature in front of him, and moves forward to attack it, yelling  "OY!  Shut it will ya!"



[sblock=Actions]
Will Save: 1d20+6=23


Move Action: Move to N9.
Standard: Attack 1d20+10=30, 2d4+17=23
Crit Confirm: 1d20+7=24, 2d4+17=21
[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]

*AC:* 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
*HP: *45/46

*Initiative:*  +2
*Perception* : +5 *Sense Motive*:+2
*CMB:*  +8 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6
*Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion +1. +10 2d4 + 17*
*Current Conditions in Place: *Power Attack(-2 Attack Roll/ +6 Damage), Furious Focus (First attack does not take PA penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage with 1 attack)

*Consumables Available: *3 Acid, 20 Crossbow Bolts, 4 Rations
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 26, 2013)

Tasanto's attack does serious damage and Mister Dickens adds to the hurt on the horse-head creature though it still hovers between Tasanto, Cavernous Hode, and Mister Dickens.

Damaris recognizes the creature from horrible tales she thought were designed to scare children.  It appears the Sagari, such as they are called, are not a fabrication of tale-tellers but real.  The creatures are extremely agile in flight and their bite, whip-like attacks with their tentacles, and the baleful whinny they emit are dangerous to those who are weak or unprepared for the assault.  The spray of colors, however, was never mentioned in the tales she heard.

Unfortunately, Thuvian isn't as well-informed about this creature as Damaris.  His flick of acid splashes the open creature and its tentacle writhes as patches of skin slowly dissolve under the effect of the acid.

Tyrion's attack splits the creature into two pieces and both fall to the tiled floor with a sickening splatter of entrails.

The remaining Sagari seems agitated by Damaris' song though since it can't get to the bard it darts about Cavernous Hode's head snapping at his ears with teeth and tail.  The nipping teeth miss but the tail-tentacle lashes a red welt across the dwarf's cheek.

With the sound of stone grinding on stone the two female statues at the end of the hall wrench themselves from their pedestals and lumber forward.  The stone seeming swords that they bear transmute from stone to metal as they move.  The first steps up to Tasanto and brings the sword around in a cumbersome swing that somehow catches the cattaur on the shoulder with a minor wound.

Tyrion is luckier and manages to avoid the attack of the one that swings on him.

        *GM:*  Combat Round Two: Everyone is up.     
[sblock=Combat]Initiative: Party, then Opponents.

Map:




Party:
Cavernous Hode  26/28 hp (one damage from tentacle attack)
-Mister Dickens  22/23 hp
Damaris  19/20 hp
Tasanto  23/29 & 44/44 (five damage; caryatid sword attack)
Thuvian  21/22 hp
Tyrion  45/46 hp

Opponents:
Sagari (M6): 13/26 hp; AC 14
Sagari (M9): -21/26 hp; AC 14
Caryatid #1: 36/36 hp; AC 14
Caryatid #2: 36/36 hp; AC 14[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 27, 2013)

Sidestepping to begrudgingly help the rat, or more so use its help in distraction, Tasanto focuses on the soft fleshy opponent first.  The first claw scrapes across the mural instead of the horse head.  But with the second claw, Tasanto gets his prey and pulls it in.  With a mighty chomp, the creature goes limp and Tasanto spits it out onto the floor.

[section]
[sblock=actions] 5' step to L6
full attack: claw attack with IC on Sargasi (1d20+6+1=11) fails even with forgotten +2 from flank
second claw attack on Sargasi with IC and flank (1d20+6+1+2=21) hits for damage + shock + IC (1d4+2+1d6+1=8)
bite attack + IC + flank on Sargasi (1d20+6+1+2=24) hits for damage + shock + IC (1d6+2+1d6+1=11)

I forgot the Dirty Fighter trait.  +1 damage each time brings it to 21 damage to the sargasi knocking it at least unconscious.
Kn Arcana to identify statues (1d20+5=20) to be official.  The player knows to be afraid of them.  He used them as a GM. 
[/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                        
Half-elf Tasanto ..... (inactive)
*HP **45/49**; AC 1**3*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +6, Reflex +2, Will +10, CMB +4, CMD 16
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +4, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +5, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +4, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +4, d4+1
Sling, +1, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP 44/44 real, 28/29 temp,   AC 22+4*, 16 Touch, 20+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +5, Reflex +6, Will +10, CMB 6, CMD 22
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14 

 Claw/Claw +6, d4+2+d6 shock (10' reach)
  Bite +6, d6+2+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +6, d6+3+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +6, d6+2+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +7, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +6, d6+2 
Dagger +6, d4+2
Sling +6, d4+2 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
,,,,...Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 17/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack for quick access
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on,Dragon Stance off , Swift action available, AoO 3 available, AC 26, Mage Armor 5 hrs, Inspire Courage +1, flank
In hand: claw/claw/bite
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 27, 2013)

With both Sagari now dead the group can focus on the animated, woman-warrior statues.

[sblock=K (arcana) DC 13]The woman-warrior statues are known as Caryatid Columns.  Constructed of stone they are resistant to weapon damage (DR 5/--).
[sblock=K (arcana) DC 18]In addition to being difficult to damage, the dense stone that makes up the Caryatid Column is highly damaging to weapons.  Attacks made against the Caryatid Column have a good chance of causing the weapon to break (gain Broken quality; -2 attack/damage, crit only on 20 for x2).
[sblock=K (arcana) DC 23]The stone of the Caryatid Column's body is also highly resistant to magic (many magic immunities).[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 27, 2013)

_"♪ Guys, careful with your weapons, 
they break easy against these things.
They are hard as rock wall.
You can try it if you want,
__Claws and fangs might do,__
They are also resistant to magic;
better use acid arrows and the like
while I buy us some time♫
Would be easy if they could simply... *FALL!*_"

She keeps going with *Inspire Courage and casts Grease* centered behind both statues, to make them difficult to move and attack (and avoiding her comrades, of course). 



[sblock=Combat]
K.Arcana1d20+7=26

Grease at I9 or where she can avoid both Tasanto and Tyrion. 

Damaris hopes Thuvian or Tasanto have Acid Arrow and other magic that doesn't provide Spell Resistance checks. Otherwise mending will be required a lot in the morning. LOL 

Maybe we can use the sword we found to make some damage. Surely it wasn't coincidence we found it there. 

She's not sure what will happen to natural weapons.  Would they do damage to the person/animal instead? Or simply doesn't apply. 




[/sblock]



[sblock=Ministats]





Damaris - Bard lvl 3
HP 19/20
Init +3
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+4 | CMD 17
Saves: F+2 | R+7 | W+3


Perception +5 | Sense Motive -1/8* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/8* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +8 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +6 (1d6)
Longsword +4 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +5 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 9/10 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day. /
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Acid Flask, Alchemist Fire, x2 Holy Water, Oil, Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 27, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Is there enough dirt under the flagstones that CH can use Expeditious Excavation?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 27, 2013)

Damaris drops a magical patch of grease under the Caryatid Column's feet just as it is shifting its weight.  The stone creature becomes unbalanced and tumbles to the floor at Tyrion's feet.

As Cavernous Hode contemplates the use of 'Expeditious Excavation' he takes a good look at the floor.  The worked stone tiles that pave the passageway look well laid and solid though it is nearly impossible to know what sort of foundation lies beneath.  If it were dwarven architecture there would be no chance of working but it is a _human_ city and Cavernous Hode believes the spell has a good chance of working.

[sblock=OOC]Grease affects a ten foot square so Damaris would need to use it on some grouping of four squares.  It's not shapeable so it can only affect one Caryatid initially and I'll assume you actually mean to affect one of them (I9 won't reach either of the Caryatids).  The range (25 ft +5 ft/2 levels) means she can only affect the one attacking Tyrion.  I'll place it at L9-10/M9-10 so that it doesn't hinder the characters (should any decide to move up and attack).

Damage to natural weapons: The natural attacks section makes a clear division between natural attacks and attacks made with weapons.  I would guess the shatter weapon ability of the Caryatid's wouldn't affect natural attacks.  If any of you have input I'd gladly listen but for now we'll play it as no dmg to natural attacks.  Which kind of sucks for everyone but SK but I didn't think about that when I selected the monster.  My apologies.

Expeditious Excavation: That's the best I can give you.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 27, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]I assume the opposite.  Punching stone, you are going to hurt your hand.  I am fine with Tasanto takes damage if he uses unarmed strikes or natural weapons.  And Tasanto already dropped his hammer.  The handbo stick will barely break DR.  So, this is going to be a very ugly fight.  Well, not really.  It will just take a bit before Tasanto becomes useful for the fight.  The magic weapon will help a lot because it improves the hardness and hit points, making the damage to the weapon a lot less.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 27, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Ok, sounds logical, seems fair for everyone; I'll bow to your experience and we'll apply it across the board.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 27, 2013)

[sblock] Well, Damaris has Mending so she could fix any mundane weapons that might break. xD [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 27, 2013)

Tyrion yells in anger "Walking stone?!  BLASTED THINGS!"

Disreguarding the advice of his companions, Tyrion strikes at the downed creatures.

[sblock=Actions]
Attack:1d20+11=29, 2d4+18=21
I love this weapon!
1d20+9=29, 2d4+18=23


[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]

*AC:* 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
*HP: *45/46

*Initiative:*  +2
*Perception* : +5 *Sense Motive*:+2
*CMB:*  +8 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6
*Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion +1. +10 2d4 + 17*
*Current Conditions in Place: *Power Attack(-2 Attack Roll/ +6 Damage), Furious Focus (First attack does not take PA penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage with 1 attack)

*Consumables Available: *3 Acid, 20 Crossbow Bolts, 4 Rations
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 28, 2013)

Tyrion's attack on the sprawled caryatid column shatters stone and the creature lies in rubble on the floor amidst a pool of grease.  The attack isn't without its cost, however, and Tyrion's falchion now sports a sizable nick in the blade.

        *GM:*  Combat Round Two: Need actions from Cavernous & Thuvian.     
[sblock=Combat]Well, harumph.  With attacks like that this isn't going to be a difficult battle at all.

Initiative: Party, then Opponents.

Map:




Party:
Cavernous Hode  26/28 hp
-Mister Dickens  22/23 hp
Damaris  19/20 hp
Tasanto  23/29 & 44/44 hp
Thuvian  21/22 hp
Tyrion  45/46 hp
--Falchion 17/20 hp (Hardness 12)

Opponents:
Sagari (M6): -8/26 hp; AC 14
Sagari (M9): -21/26 hp; AC 14
Caryatid #1: 36/36 hp; AC 14
Caryatid #2: -3/36 hp; AC 14[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 28, 2013)

The dwarf points a finger at the statue's feet.  "Hullo, earth spirits!  If you can hear Cavernous Hode, be advised that the walking statue says that the Mother-of-Stones is so spherical that she could be mistaken for a glacial erratic!"

[sblock=OOC]Expeditious Excavation on the statue's square.  MD swing around south to J8 to set up the flank.  Acrobatics for Grease (1d20+8=11)

DC15 Reflex if the spell works.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thuvian nods wisely as he ponders the living statues in front of him. "It's always fascinating to see what magic can render, though I generally prefer less threatening manners of exploring magic myself. Fortunately, I may have something to help deal with these things." As he speaks, he moves to get a clear shot at one of the statues and weaves a spell, an arrow of acid springing forth from his gestures, flying toward one of the statues.

[sblock=actions]Knowledge (arcana) (1d20+11=31)]
Move to 09
Casting Acid Arrow at Caryatid 1; ranged touch attack = 15, damage = 7; 2 rounds of damage remaining if it hits[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]Thuvian Darklight

AC: 13 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 10)
HP: 22/22 Initiative: +3
Perception : +6 Sense Motive: +1
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +5
Current Weapon in Hand:
Current Conditions in Place:

Magic:
CL 4; +8 Concentration (+12 Casting Defensively); SR +4
Extended Illusion (1 round beyond concentration)
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused

Darkness 1/1

Cantrips - Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1st - Color Spray, Detect Secret Doors, Ray of Enfeeblement, Silent Image, Vanish
2nd - Acid Arrow (used), Create Pit, Fog Cloud, Minor Image[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 30, 2013)

Mister Dickens scuttles daintily through Damaris' slick of grease to reach the location pointed out to him by Cavernous Hode.  The dwarf's spell goes off in the meanwhile with a spray of dirt and pebbles through the hallway that pelt the rat and Tasanto.  The paving stone that the caryatid column stands upon grinds against its neighbors as it loses support and tilts abruptly tossing the caryatid off balance.  The caryatid falls to one knee and places one hand upon the ground to balance itself.

That looks to be the extent of the effects of Cavernous Hode's spell when Thuvian's acid arrow strikes the caryatid.  The caryatid rocks backward, the paving stone gives way, and the statue falls into the shallow pit.

The caryatid column clambers to its feet heedless of leaving itself exposed to attacks from Mister Dickens and Tasanto.  (Presuming it survives those attacks) the caryatid column swings its blade at Tasanto.  It is a near miss as Tasanto's mage armor blocks the strike.

        *GM:*  Combat Round Three: Everyone is up.
Caryatid provokes AoO from Tasanto & M.Dickens     
[sblock=Combat]SS21, acid arrow duration is 1 round + 1 round per three levels.  Thuvian is 4th and will only get one additional round unless there is some power he has that I've missed.

Initiative: Party, then Opponents.

Map:




Party:
Cavernous Hode  26/28 hp
-Mister Dickens  22/23 hp
Damaris  19/20 hp
Tasanto  23/29 & 44/44 hp
Thuvian  21/22 hp
Tyrion  45/46 hp
--Falchion 17/20 hp (Hardness 12)

Opponents:
Sagari (M6): -8/26 hp; AC 14
Sagari (M9): -21/26 hp; AC 14
Caryatid #1: 29/36 hp; AC 14
Caryatid #2: -3/36 hp; AC 14[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 30, 2013)

Needing his weapon and room to swing it, Tasanto sidesteps back to where the sagari had emerged.  Using his long arms, he reaches forward and grabs the long hammer he had just recently dropped knowing it leaves him open for reprisal.  Now with the longhammer in hand, Tasanto brings it round in a heavy stroke.  Bits of stone chip off the statue.
[section][sblock=actions] Free: Skip the available AoO while currently unarmed
 5' step to M6
move action: pick up hammer with reach claws from the neighboring square L7, Maybe provoking an AoO
std: from 10' reach Lucerne hammer attack + IC + flank (1d20+7+1+2=24) hits for damage + IC + Dirty Fighter (1d12+3+1+1=14)

MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer:  Cold iron has 30 hit points per inch of thickness and hardness 10.
[/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                        
Half-elf Tasanto ..... (inactive)
*HP **45/49**; AC 1**3*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +6, Reflex +2, Will +10, CMB +4, CMD 16
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +4, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +5, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +4, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +4, d4+1
Sling, +1, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP 44/44 real, 23/29 temp,   AC 22+4*, 16 Touch, 20+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +5, Reflex +6, Will +10, CMB 6, CMD 22
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14 

 Claw/Claw +6, d4+2+d6 shock (10' reach)
  Bite +6, d6+2+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +6, d6+3+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +6, d6+2+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +7, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +6, d6+2 
Dagger +6, d4+2
Sling +6, d4+2 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
,,,,...Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 17/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack for quick access
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on,Dragon Stance off , Swift action available, AoO 3 available, AC 26, Mage Armor 5 hrs, Inspire Courage +1, flank
In hand: lucerne hammer
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 30, 2013)

Tyrion glares at the fresh nick in his weapon, drops it, and decides that his weapon is too nice to keep using it.

Moving carefully around the grease, Tyrion draws his hammer as well, stands besides Tasanto, and with a large swing Tyrion brings his hammer down.

[sblock=Actions]
Free: Drop Falchion
Move to M7, Drawing Hammer
Standard: TYRION SMASH 1d20+10=23, 1d12+15=21
[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]

*AC:* 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
*HP: *45/46

*Initiative:*  +2
*Perception* : +5 *Sense Motive*:+2
*CMB:*  +8 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6
*Current Weapon in Hand: LC Hammer. +9 + 1 1d12+14 + 1
**Current Conditions in Place: *Power Attack(-2 Attack Roll/ +6 Damage), Furious Focus (First attack does not take PA penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage with 1 attack); Inspire Courage +1

*Consumables Available: *3 Acid, 20 Crossbow Bolts, 4 Rations
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 30, 2013)

Damaris keeps her inspire courage going. 

She closes in to get a better view of the statue and takes out the long sword they had found on the street. 


[sblock] Move to M8. Or if the grease is there, she just gets closer [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 1, 2013)

"Cavernous Hode is a mighty digger!  Fear his pick of destruction!" the dwarf shouts, charging forward.  The pick misses the statue, but does, indeed, do some damage to the flagstones.

[sblock=OOC]MD AOO: Bardsong,flank (AOO) (1d20+11=21, 1d4+1=5)
MD Regular attack: Bardsong,flank (Regular) (1d20+11=29, 1d4+1=4)
CH: Move forward to attack, Bardsong (1d20+6=12, 1d6+2=8)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]









*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 36/36
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +7
Speed: 20'

Perception: +11
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (1d20+4, 1d6+1/x4)
Current Conditions in Effect:  Bardsong
0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Expeditious Excavation, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame, Liberating Command
2nd level spells (DC 16): Soften Earth & Stone, Stone Call, Frost Fall

*Mister Dickens*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +2 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +8 Will: +2
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+8, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thuvian holds back, letting his earlier spell continue to work.

Acid Arrow damage (2d4=5)

[sblock=ooc]Just misread the spell, nothing more.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 3, 2013)

The combined attacks from Tasanto and Tyrion, coupled with the continuing acid damage dealt by Thuvian's spell, reduce the chipped and crumbling caryatid column to a worthless pile of carved stone sunken into the damaged floor.  When the patter of falling rubble quickly fades the hall is quiet.  Ahead now is only the entrance to the Angroza vault.

Checking your own weapons, you find that other than the slight damage first done to Tyrion's falchion they are undamaged.  The two weapons carried by the caryatid columns are of fine craftsmanship.

        *GM:*  Combat over!     
[sblock=Combat]Initiative: Party, then Opponents.

Map:

Party:
Cavernous Hode  26/28 hp
-Mister Dickens  22/23 hp
Damaris  19/20 hp
Tasanto  23/29 & 44/44 hp
Thuvian  21/22 hp
Tyrion  45/46 hp
--Falchion 17/20 hp (Hardness 12)

Opponents:
Sagari (M6): -8/26 hp; AC 14
Sagari (M9): -21/26 hp; AC 14
Caryatid #1: -1/36 hp; AC 14
Caryatid #2: -3/36 hp; AC 14[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 3, 2013)

"Okay.  *Those* things did spook me.  The monks back in Venza haven't taught me how to punch stone yet.  At least not without breaking my hand in the process."  After double checking that nothing else in the room is moving, Tasanto goes about repairing the damage that was inflicted upon him.

[section][sblock=actions]sheath the hammer and  cast  Lesser Rejuvenate  Eidolon (1d10+5=11) healing gets Nysys back to  full[/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                         
Half-elf Tasanto ..... (inactive)
*HP **45/49**; AC 1**3*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +6, Reflex +2, Will +10, CMB +4, CMD 16
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +4, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +5, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +4, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +4, d4+1
Sling, +1, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP 44/44 real, 29/29 temp,   AC 22+4*, 16 Touch, 20+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +5, Reflex +6, Will +10, CMB 6, CMD 22
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14 

 Claw/Claw +6, d4+2+d6 shock (10' reach)
  Bite +6, d6+2+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +6, d6+3+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +6, d6+2+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +7, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +6, d6+2 
Dagger +6, d4+2
Sling +6, d4+2 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
,,,,...Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 17/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack for quick access
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance off,Dragon Stance off , Swift action available, AoO 3 available, AC 26, Mage Armor 5 hrs, 
In hand: nothing 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 3, 2013)

With the active threat gone, Thuvian takes time study the murals in greater detail while others deal with the vault door. 

[sblock=ooc]Don't know what, if any knowledge rolls are needed.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Sep 3, 2013)

Damaris takes her time to check the door, the swords and the mural. 

[sblock= roll all the knowledge!]

Arcana 1d20+7=16
Dungeoneering 1d20+7=16
Nobility 1d20+6=21
Religion 1d20+6=10
History 1d20+2=10

She should still have activated Detect Magic. Are the swords magical?
Spellcraft 1d20+7=20

[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]





Damaris - Bard lvl 3
HP 19/20
Init +3
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+4 | CMD 17
Saves: F+2 | R+7 | W+3


Perception +5 | Sense Motive -1/8* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/8* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +8 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +6 (1d6)
Longsword +4 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +5 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 9/10 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day. /
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Acid Flask, Alchemist Fire, x2 Holy Water, Oil, Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 4, 2013)

Thuvian's initial examination of the mural turns up nothing unusual now that the sagari are dead.  The murals are finely carved though the length and weight of the entire piece precludes taking them.  It looks like they could be disassembled into smaller blocks but even so those blocks would weigh hundreds of pounds.  The scene depicted by the carving is likely one significant to the city of Sumbru.  Closer examination of the carving reveals some sort of gate structure obscured in the background, an arch with elaborate symbols, which pinpoints the scene as the turning point in Sumbru's war to establish itself as an independent nation some centuries ago and one which the Angroza family played a key part.  Damaris is familiar with a long poem, 'Charge of the Sumbran Horse', little performed now, and this scene looks to be of that pivotal charge.

The two swords are simple steel longswords of masterwork quality and do not have an aura of magic about them.  There is nothing overtly valuable about them beyond their fine construction but they will bring a small price when sold.

The double doors at the end of the hall are made of an exotic wood, dark maroon in color, polished to a velvety finish, and decorated with studs and curled handles of black iron.  There is an elaborately carved lock set into the door between the iron handles but one door is very slightly ajar revealing only the tiniest sliver of the chamber beyond.  Without opening the door further you cannot make out what is beyond the doors.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 4, 2013)

"Uhm.... _Charge of the Sumbran Horse_" Damaris hums with a surprised look on her face. "Well, that might explain somewhat the encounter on the street we had.... although I had thought them to be from the fall of Sumbru itself" she looks at what was left of the sagari. 

She turns at the door. "Well, that's open... no need to deal with locks. Anyone else has something long to push it open? Can it be trapped?"


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 5, 2013)

"Gee, I do.  Stand back, and we will see how this goes."  Once everyone has moved back a bit, Tasanto with his long arms and longer hammer first pushes on a door, then alternates and hooks the handle and pulls on the other one.

[section][sblock=actions]using full length of reach + the lucerne hammer, from 15' push door.  If that fails, hook door with hammer head and pull to open.  [/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                         
Half-elf Tasanto ..... (inactive)
*HP **45/49**; AC 1**3*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +6, Reflex +2, Will +10, CMB +4, CMD 16
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +4, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +5, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +4, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +4, d4+1
Sling, +1, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP 44/44 real, 29/29 temp,   AC 22+4*, 16 Touch, 20+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +5, Reflex +6, Will +10, CMB 6, CMD 22
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14 

 Claw/Claw +6, d4+2+d6 shock (10' reach)
  Bite +6, d6+2+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +6, d6+3+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +6, d6+2+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +7, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +6, d6+2 
Dagger +6, d4+2
Sling +6, d4+2 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
,,,,...Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 17/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack for quick access
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance off,Dragon Stance off , Swift action available, AoO 3 available, AC 26, Mage Armor 5 hrs, 
In hand: lucerne hammer 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 6, 2013)

As Damaris thinks about it she is pretty sure she had it right the first time: the painted carvings here in the hall depict Sumbru's founding and the ghostly manifestation they encountered earlier are from Sumbru's fall into darkness.  At this time, however, it is all history.

The door swings easily open when Tasanto pushes it with his hammer, a testament to the finely balanced craftsmanship of the doors as they _look_ quite heavy.  The interior of the vault is partially revealed: the entry is covered with a fine carpet in a style recognized as coming from Rhat'matanis.  Beyond can be seen the glitter of jeweled coffers and scattered coins and other wealth but mixed with those riches is filth.  Rotted stores, likely packed away during the siege of Sumbru, scattered about by rats and mice litter the carpet and it looks like the dessicated corpse of one of the rats lies squarely in the center of the carpet.

[sblock=Map]

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 6, 2013)

"That was too easy. Wait here.  I want to check for traps and move the carpet before we all go wandering in."  Tasanto approaches the doorway carefully, taking an very long time to study it and poke for traps before moving a bit in and inspecting the rug equally as vigorously.
[section][sblock=actions]move to I7. Take 20 check for traps at H7 (only find mechanical ones with a 34), Same inspect H8, move to H7, again take 20 checking G7, G6, G8, move to G6, etc.
In other words, take a very long time to inspect before going in. Intend to eventually move to far side of carpet and pull it south west to be sure solid floor is underneath.  We got plenty of time, right?   Either I find a trap or a critter bonks me on the head while I am flat footed and staring at the floor. Or I waste a lot of time being too cautious.
  [/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ..... (inactive)
*HP **45/49**; AC 1**3*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +6, Reflex +2, Will +10, CMB +4, CMD 16
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +4, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +5, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +4, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +4, d4+1
Sling, +1, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP 44/44 real, 29/29 temp,   AC 22+4*, 16 Touch, 20+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +5, Reflex +6, Will +10, CMB 6, CMD 22
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14 

 Claw/Claw +6, d4+2+d6 shock (10' reach)
  Bite +6, d6+2+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +6, d6+3+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +6, d6+2+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +7, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +6, d6+2 
Dagger +6, d4+2
Sling +6, d4+2 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
,,,,...Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 17/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack for quick access
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance off,Dragon Stance off , Swift action available, AoO 3 available, AC 26, Mage Armor 5 hrs, 
In hand: lucerne hammer 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## soulnova (Sep 6, 2013)

"Ooooh, if the carpet is not trapped we should take it. It might fetch a good price." she nods at Tasanto and approaches carefully to the inside of the room. "Ugh... the smell"

"Could mister dickens check for any of his cousins? I hoped they wouldn't try to swarm us, heh. I do have some vermin repellent for me, but I was hoping to use that during the way out through the sewers"

She casts dancing lights to go around the room.


[sblock=Actions]
Cast Dancing lights to illuminate the room better. Invisible castle is not opening for me, GE, could you roll perception and spellcraft for me if needed?

Damaris will move to I8 with Detect Magic [/sblock]


[sblock=Ministats]





Damaris - Bard lvl 3
HP 19/20
Init +3
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+4 | CMD 17
Saves: F+2 | R+7 | W+3


Perception +5 | Sense Motive -1/8* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/8* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +8 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +6 (1d6)
Longsword +4 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +5 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 8/10 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day. /
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Acid Flask, Alchemist Fire, x2 Holy Water, Oil, Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 6, 2013)

"Indeed!  Mister Dickens is a king among his kind.  Forward, Mister Dickens!"  The rat chuffs, but moves forward cautiously.[sblock=Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 36/36
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +7
Speed: 20'

Perception: +11
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (1d20+4, 1d6+1/x4)
Current Conditions in Effect:  Bardsong
0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Expeditious Excavation, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame, Liberating Command
2nd level spells (DC 16): Soften Earth & Stone, Stone Call, Frost Fall

*Mister Dickens*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +2 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +8 Will: +2
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+8, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 6, 2013)

Tasanto begins his methodical search once again.  The first few moments go relatively well: no traps of any kind are found and he is able to move into the entryway.  As he does so he hears a slight rustle of cloth and turns in time to get an impression of teeth, claws, and moldering robes rushing him from behind the door.  Before Tasanto can properly react the creature has buried fangs in his shoulder and ripped out a sizable chunk of flesh.  The thing follows up its bite with a pair of slashing claws, only one of which hits scoring jagged bleeding wounds across the cattaur's abdomen.  

Damaris has stepped up to the door, Mister Dickens shuffling just behind, and lit up the room with her magical lights when the quite obvious sounds of combat fill the room.  She sees blood spray from Tasanto and catches sight of a dessicated corpse animated by some sort of dark energy that leaks from its eyes and mouth.

        *GM:*  Combat Round One: everybody is up.     
[sblock=Combat]Hm.  Crit in the first round.  Not good.  Still, I have no doubt you'll have it killed in three rounds or less.
soulnova, maintaining detect magic requires concentration (which takes a standard action) so you can't maintain and cast another spell in the same round.  I'll presume you opted for lights over detect magic since without the light Damaris would be at a big disadvantage.

Initiative: Ghul, party

Map:



Party:
Cavernous Hode  26/28 hp
-Mister Dickens  22/23 hp
Damaris  19/20 hp
Tasanto  1/29 & 44/44 hp  Bleed 1
Thuvian  21/22 hp
Tyrion  45/46 hp
--Falchion 17/20 hp (Hardness 12)

Opponents:
Ghul  AC 20/12T/18FF  hp 57/57[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 7, 2013)

"Yeeooowwwwlllrrrr!"   Tasanto instinctively drops his long hammer and turns on the creature that just bit him.  A heavy claw clashes it across the chest, tearing through it's robes and skin.  The return swipe of the other claw only manages to tear cloth and not flesh.  The unliving look of the creature is enough to deter Tasanto from biting into it.  "Undead thing here bit me!" Tasanto sidesteps further into the room to keep the creature pinned with its back against the wall and cut off any retreat path.
[section][sblock=actions]Free: Howl in pain
Free: drop hammer
Kn Religion (1d20+5=18)
Swift: enter snake stance
full attack: claw/claw/ no bite first claw attack (1d20+6=23) hits for damage + shock (1d4+2+1d6=10) and second claw attack (1d20+6=16) misses
5' step to G5 to keep it pinned against the wall
Free: Bleed 1 takes Nysys to zero, so Tasanto Sacrifices 1 HP to keep Nysys at 1 (Fused Link)
  [/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ..... (inactive)
*HP **45/49**; AC 1**3*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +6, Reflex +2, Will +10, CMB +4, CMD 16
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +4, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +5, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +4, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +4, d4+1
Sling, +1, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP 43/44 real, 1/29 temp,   AC 22+4*, 16 Touch, 20+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +5, Reflex +6, Will +10, CMB 6, CMD 22
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14 

 Claw/Claw +6, d4+2+d6 shock (10' reach)
  Bite +6, d6+2+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +6, d6+3+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +6, d6+2+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +7, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +6, d6+2 
Dagger +6, d4+2
Sling +6, d4+2 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
,,,,...Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 17/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack for quick access
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on,Dragon Stance off , Swift action used, AoO 3 available, AC 26, Mage Armor 5 hrs, 
In hand: claw/claw
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## soulnova (Sep 7, 2013)

"Uh-oh, GUYS!" she calls for the others "Tasanto is in trouble here! Check around the corners!"

Damaris stays where she is and starts singing.


[sblock]
Damaris starts perfomance 7/10 [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 8, 2013)

"Oi Tasanto, clear out and let me handle this."

[sblock=Actions]
Double move with Hammer, go to F6[/url]
[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]

*AC:* 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
*HP: *45/46

*Initiative:*  +2
*Perception* : +5 *Sense Motive*:+2
*CMB:*  +8 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6
*Current Weapon in Hand: LC Hammer. +9 + 1 1d12+14 + 1
**Current Conditions in Place: *Power Attack(-2 Attack Roll/ +6 Damage), Furious Focus (First attack does not take PA penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage with 1 attack); Inspire Courage +1

*Consumables Available: *3 Acid, 20 Crossbow Bolts, 4 Rations
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 8, 2013)

"To arms, Mister Dickens, to arms!"  Both the dwarf and the rat hurry into the room, quickly positioning themselves around the beast.

[sblock=Actions]MD: Double move to H4, avoiding AoOs.
CH: Move to H7, spend action looking for other threats.  Perception (1d20+11=18)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 36/36
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +7
Speed: 20'

Perception: +11
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (1d20+4, 1d6+1/x4)
Current Conditions in Effect:  Bardsong
0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Expeditious Excavation, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame, Liberating Command
2nd level spells (DC 16): Soften Earth & Stone, Stone Call, Frost Fall

*Mister Dickens*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +2 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +8 Will: +2
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+8, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 9, 2013)

With only a single foe, Thuvian simply moves up to the doorway (I-7), staying alert for further opponents.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 10, 2013)

A closer look at the creature shows that it was human, probably one of the Angroza household who chose to remain behind as caretaker when the others fled the city years and years ago.  When Tasanto rakes it with a claw the wound heals up almost instantly although it is still affected by the electricity that briefly courses over its dessicated flesh.

Cavernous Hode scans the room for additional threats but turns up nothing beyond the sundry Angroza treasures and a gnawed corpse in one corner.

The undead creature isn't daunted by the threat that Tyrion presents and steps forward to meet the challenge of the confident fighter.  When Cavernous Hode comes into its view it absently swipes at the dwarf but the claw scrapes harmlessly over bone armor.  Tyrion isn't so lucky and the undead's second claw finds a weak spot in Tyrion's armor and slices flesh beneath leaving a bleeding wound.  Apparently deciding it likes the taste of cattaur, the creature chomps down again on Tasanto.

[sblock=Knowledge Religion DC 15]OOC: The creature is a Ghul.  IC: The creature, obviously undead, is likely unique, formed either by the burst of magic when the Sumbrans destroyed their gate or by the welling up of shadow energies afterward.  It has some resistance to wounds as it heals minor injuries instantly.  Its razor sharp claws have already proven to cause bleeding wounds which could be particularly nasty if both claws tear into its target.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Combat Round Two: everybody is up.     
[sblock=Combat]Initiative: Ghul, party

Map:



Party:
Cavernous Hode  26/28 hp
-Mister Dickens  22/23 hp
Damaris  19/20 hp
Tasanto  1/29 & 32/44 hp  Bleed 1  I'm presuming you wish to use Fused Link to keep Nysys present.
Thuvian  21/22 hp
Tyrion  38/46 hp  Bleed 1
--Falchion 17/20 hp (Hardness 12)

Opponents:
Ghul  AC 20/12T/18FF  hp 52/57[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 10, 2013)

Tasanto continues the dance of positioning until it is in his favor with Cavernous Hode on the opposite side, then he swings again.  Both of his claws fail to sink in, and he notices that its previous wounds are mostly healing immediately.  "This thing has some kind of damage resistance!  Hit it hard!"
 [section][sblock=actions]5' step to F5 to flank with Cavernous Hode
Swift: enter dragon stance too
full attack: claw/claw/ no bitefirst claw attack + IC + Flank (1d20+6+1+2=18) misses
and second claw attack + IC + flank (1d20+6+1+2=15) misses
Free: Bleed 1 takes Nysys to zero, so Tasanto Sacrifices 1 HP to keep Nysys at 1 (Fused Link)
  [/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ..... (inactive)
*HP **45/49**; AC 1**3*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +6, Reflex +2, Will +10, CMB +4, CMD 16
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +4, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +5, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +4, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +4, d4+1
Sling, +1, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP 31/44 real, 1/29 temp,   AC 22+4*, 16 Touch, 20+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +5, Reflex +6, Will +10, CMB 6, CMD 22
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14 

 Claw/Claw +6, d4+2+d6 shock (10' reach)
  Bite +6, d6+2+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +6, d6+3+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +6, d6+2+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +7, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +6, d6+2 
Dagger +6, d4+2
Sling +6, d4+2 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
,,,,...Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 17/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack for quick access
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on,Dragon Stance on , Swift action used, AoO 3 available, AC 26, Mage Armor 5 hrs, 
In hand: claw/claw
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 10, 2013)

Tyrion cluthces at his newly bleeding chest, causing him to drops his hammer.  Realizing that it he cannot allow the creature to get past him, Tyrion grabs at his falchion.  Moving a little to his right to set up a flank with Mister Dickens, he swings his falchion back and swings it down hard on the monster.

[sblock=Actions]
1d20+10=19, 2d4+18=22
Missed by 1 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
*AC:* 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
*HP: *45/46

*Initiative:*  +2
*Perception* : +5 *Sense Motive*:+2
*CMB:*  +8 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:*  +6
*Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion +1. +10 + 1 2d4+17 + 1
**Current  Conditions in Place: *Power Attack(-2 Attack Roll/ +6 Damage), Furious Focus  (First attack does not take PA penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage with 1  attack); Inspire Courage +1

*Consumables Available: *3 Acid, 20  Crossbow Bolts, 4 Rations

[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Sep 10, 2013)

Damaris keeps singing to inspire her comrades, but she also throws the flask of Holy Water she brought with her.

_"Here! You seem thirsty~!♫"

_

[sblock] 
Inspire courage 6/10 - Free
Damaris takes a 5ft step to H8, throws the Holy Water for a ranged touch attack + Point blank shot
Holy water attack 1d20+6=22
Holy water damage 2d4=5
(would PBS apply for this damage? The flask hits very hard? LOL) [/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]






Damaris - Bard lvl 3
HP 19/20
Init +3
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+4 | CMD 17
Saves: F+2 | R+7 | W+3


Perception +5 | Sense Motive -1/8* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/8* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +8 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +6 (1d6)
Longsword +4 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +5 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 6/10 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day. /
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Acid Flask, Alchemist Fire, (1/2) Holy Water, Oil, Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 10, 2013)

Mister Dickens steps up to continue the flank.  Meanwhile, Cavernous Hode draws his wand.  "Ha!  The turtle is mightier than the ... the undead thing!  And the wand is mightier than the pick!"  Unfortunately, the tip of the wand swipes only air.

[sblock=Actions]MD: 5 ft step, attack. Flank, bardsong (1d20+11=26, 1d4+1=2) 
CH: Draw wand, cast CLW on ghul. Flank, bardsong vs. touch (1d20+7=8, 1d8+1=9) [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 36/36
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +7
Speed: 20'

Perception: +11
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (1d20+4, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect:  Bardsong
0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Expeditious Excavation, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame, Liberating Command
2nd level spells (DC 16): Soften Earth & Stone, Stone Call, Frost Fall

*Mister Dickens*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +2 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +8 Will: +2
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+8, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 11, 2013)

Though Tasanto and Cavernous Hode miss the creature, and Mister Dickens' bite wound is immediately healed Damaris has better luck.  The flask of holy water breaks upon the undead creature and there is an obvious sizzling sound as the water burns its flesh.  The four surrounding the creature feel a spray of the holy water as it splashes.

Tyrion knows as soon as he begins his swing that he is going to miss.  He knows it as surely as he's fought a hundred times before.  To his surprise, however, the pure tones of the song Damaris sings quicken his blood and the resulting surge of adrenalin is just enough to shift his blade so that it strikes true.  The creature's preternatural healing eliminates some of the damage but the majority of it remains...

        *GM:*  Combat Round Two: Thuvian left to go.     
[sblock=Combat]Initiative: Ghul, party

Map:



Party:
Cavernous Hode  26/28 hp
-Mister Dickens  22/23 hp
Damaris  19/20 hp
Tasanto  1/29 & 32/44 hp  Bleed 1  I'm presuming you wish to use Fused Link to keep Nysys present.
Thuvian  21/22 hp
Tyrion  38/46 hp  Bleed 1
--Falchion 17/20 hp (Hardness 12)

Opponents:
Ghul  AC 20/12T/18FF  hp 30/57[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Sep 11, 2013)

Damaris cheers as the flask strikes the creature.

_"♫ We can do this! 
Thuvian, sweetheart, don't be shy! 
Go ahead and hit him hard!"

"Oh boy, you won't like this one bit!"

_[sblock] Damaris keeps with Inspire courage. 5/10
Throws her last flask of Holy Water.

Holy Water Ranged Touch Attack 1d20+6=16
Holy water damage 2d4=7


Well guys, she still have left an Acid Flask and Alchemist Fire.... but I really doubt Tasanto can handle splash damage right now. 
[/sblock]






[sblock=Ministats]





Damaris - Bard lvl 3
HP 19/20
Init +3
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+4 | CMD 17
Saves: F+2 | R+7 | W+3


Perception +5 | Sense Motive -1/8* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/8* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +8 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +6 (1d6)
Longsword +4 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +5 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 5/10 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day. /
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Acid Flask, Alchemist Fire, (0/2) Holy Water, Oil, Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thuvian shifts over to get a better angle (I-8) and tries to weaken the creature, but his attack fizzles as soon as it leaves his fingers.

[sblock=actions]Knowledge (religion) (1d20+8=16)
Ray of Enfeeblement  ranged touch attack = 6[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 12, 2013)

The undead creature flashes a hate-filled glare at Thuvian and an even longer one at Damaris.  It turns its full attention on the man who has injured it the worst though Damaris and Thuvian get the strong feeling that it plans to come for them after it has dealt with the falchion wielding warrior.  The creature draws itself up, winding up muscles for the attack, and finally launches itself with extra force and frenzy at Tyrion.  Only one claw manages to strike Tyrion slicing into his flesh.

        *GM:*  Combat Round Three: Everyone is up
(except Damaris, see my note below).     
[sblock=Combat]soulnova, you posted an extra round's worth of actions in round two.  I'll use your last post as your round three action.

Initiative: Ghul, party

Map:



Party:
Cavernous Hode  26/28 hp
-Mister Dickens  22/23 hp
Damaris  19/20 hp
Tasanto  1/29 & 31/44 hp  Bleed 1
Thuvian  21/22 hp
Tyrion  26/46 hp  Bleed 1
--Falchion 17/20 hp (Hardness 12)

Opponents:
Ghul  AC 20/12T/18FF  hp 23/57 (dmg from Damaris' 2nd holy water already subtracted)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 12, 2013)

Tasanto stays in the fight, even as his wounds bleed a bit more.  Missing twice again when so many are ganged up on the creature, Tasanto is starting to believe that pugwampi blood once flowed through it's veins.
[section][sblock=actions]full attack: claw/claw/ no bite first claw attack+IC+flank (1d20+6+1+2=12) missed and second claw attack +IC+flank (1d20+6+1+2=16) missed
Free: Bleed 1 takes Nysys to zero, so Tasanto Sacrifices 1 HP to keep Nysys at 1 (Fused Link)
  [/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ..... (inactive)
*HP **45/49**; AC 1**3*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +6, Reflex +2, Will +10, CMB +4, CMD 16
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +4, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +5, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +4, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +4, d4+1
Sling, +1, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP 30/44 real, 1/29 temp,   AC 22+4*, 16 Touch, 20+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +5, Reflex +6, Will +10, CMB 6, CMD 22
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14 

 Claw/Claw +6, d4+2+d6 shock (10' reach)
  Bite +6, d6+2+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +6, d6+3+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +6, d6+2+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +7, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +6, d6+2 
Dagger +6, d4+2
Sling +6, d4+2 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
,,,,...Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 17/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack for quick access
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on,Dragon Stance on , Swift action available, AoO 3 available, AC 26, Mage Armor 5 hrs, Inspire Courage +1
In hand: claw/claw
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## soulnova (Sep 12, 2013)

[sblock] Oops! Didn't catch that bit about Thuvian.   I can only post at work at the moment, and that means I need to do it quickly.  Sorry!  [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thuvian ponders the fizzled spell briefly before activating the magical gem on his cloak broach, and trying it again. This time the spell lands solidly, even if it doesn't have the impact that Thuvian was hoping for.

[sblock=actions]activate sapphire of power
Ray of Enfeeblement  touch attack = 23, damage = 3[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]
Thuvian Darklight

AC: 13 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 10)
HP: 22/22 Initiative: +3
Perception : +6 Sense Motive: +1
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +5
Current Weapon in Hand:
Current Conditions in Place:

Magic:
CL 4; +8 Concentration (+12 Casting Defensively); SR +4
Extended Illusion (1 round beyond concentration)
1st level Sapphire of Power - used

Darkness 1/1

Cantrips - Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1st - Color Spray, Detect Secret Doors, Ray of Enfeeblement (used), Silent Image, Vanish
2nd - Acid Arrow (used), Create Pit, Fog Cloud, Minor Image[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 12, 2013)

"Mister Dickens, go to the aid of the cat-shaped boy!"  Cavernous Hode pokes at the ghul again with the wand.  "Guard!  Turn!  Parry!  Spin!  Thrust!  Ha!"  

Grudgingly, the rat moves to the cattaur's side and snaps at the ghul's ankles, attempting to distract it.
[sblock=Actions]CH: Cast CLW on ghul. CLW poke on ghul (1d20+7=22, 1d8+1=7)
MD: Wait for Tyrion's attack, then 5ft step to G5 and aid another on Tasanto for +2 AC.  Aid another vs AC 10 (1d20+9=18)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 36/36
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +7
Speed: 20'

Perception: +11
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (1d20+4, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect:  Bardsong
0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Expeditious Excavation, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame, Liberating Command
2nd level spells (DC 16): Soften Earth & Stone, Stone Call, Frost Fall

*Mister Dickens*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +2 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +8 Will: +2
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+8, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 12, 2013)

Tyrion, hoping that this swing finished the beast, draws back his sword as far back as his reach will allow him, and swings it down at the monster in front of him.

[sblock=Actions]
1d20+13 (IC/Flank) 1d20+13=25, 2d4+18=26
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
*AC:* 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
*HP: *45/46

*Initiative:*  +2
*Perception* : +5 *Sense Motive*:+2
*CMB:*  +8 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:*  +6
*Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion +1. +10 + 1 2d4+17 + 1
**Current  Conditions in Place: *Power Attack(-2 Attack Roll/ +6 Damage), Furious Focus  (First attack does not take PA penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage with 1  attack); Inspire Courage +1

*Consumables Available: *3 Acid, 20  Crossbow Bolts, 4 Rations

[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## soulnova (Sep 12, 2013)

[sblock] 26 dmg? Holy Guacamole Batman! [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 12, 2013)

Between the burning from Damaris' holy water, the damage to the creature's animating force from Cavernous Hode's wand, and the cleaving strike from Tyrion the creature sinks to one knee.  The shadowy force that animated the body exits with a whooshing like a large breath expelled, writhes in the light, then dissipates with a shrieking death-cry.  The body, now dead for the second time, collapses to the ground destroyed.

With the creature dead there is now opportunity to examine it and the room more thoroughly.  The creature, as noticed before, was human and wears fine robes now filthy with dried blood and who knows what else, torn, and ragged.  It also wears a cloak, swept back over the shoulders, that looks like it has survived in much better condition than the robe.  It is still filthy but not nearly as worn.  On its right hand is a large signet ring with the Angroza initial.  It is also wearing silver bracers with intricate etching and an amulet with a large carnelian tucked inside the robe.

The room looks like it was used as a shelter as the war above raged through the city.  Crates and burlap bags of dried out, moldy supplies fill most of the space along the walls and rats have clearly gotten into the supplies though they in turn were devoured by the creature and their bones left scattered about.  Crammed into the alcoves behind the supplies is the artwork too large and bulky to take when the main group of Angroza fled the city: sculptures, though quite different than those animated to guard the vault, and paintings predominate though there are also fine urns and several smaller pieces.  All in all it looks like there are enough portable pieces of value to put the Angroza back into solvency and fill your pockets with your percentage of the sale.

        *GM:*  Combat over!     
[sblock=Combat]Map:



Party:
Cavernous Hode  26/28 hp
-Mister Dickens  22/23 hp
Damaris  19/20 hp
Tasanto  1/29 & 31/44 hp  Bleed 1
Thuvian  21/22 hp
Tyrion  26/46 hp  Bleed 1
--Falchion 17/20 hp (Hardness 12)

Opponents:
Ghul  AC 20/12T/18FF  hp -5/57[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 12, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]First post updated with XP and treasure to date.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Sep 12, 2013)

After making sure the ghoul won't be moving, Damaris gets closer to Tasanto. "Are you ok? Nyssys doesn't look good. If you have a wand I could use it for you" she offers with concern. Once that's taken care of she starts looks around for the stuff they need to take.

"My goodness... we have to take this... and this! Oh, and that one too!" its like the best shopping day of her life. 

She takes her time to  detect magic in the room before touching anything, and also makes sure to grab the stuff from the ghoul. "Ugh... it stinks"


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 12, 2013)

Once the creature falls, Tasanto chants a quick spell and places his hand upon his chest.  
"Healing his wounds is something you cannot do.  Only a summoner can mend his wounds when a body is shared like we do."
He repeats the same spell, and the many of the wounds close up, but not fully heal.  

"That's the last of my spells for the day."

After getting his healing that he can do done, Tasanto opens up his haversack and starts unpacking.  Pulling out a set of saddlebags customized for him, two large sacks, 250 feet of rope, and the canvas of a small tent.  "These will help in packing up these things to take out."
[section][sblock=actions]Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (1d10+5=12) and Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (1d10+5=6)
Nysys should be able to carry 262 lbs as an max heavy load.
  [/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ..... (inactive)
*HP **45/49**; AC 1**3*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +6, Reflex +2, Will +10, CMB +4, CMD 16
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +4, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +5, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +4, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +4, d4+1
Sling, +1, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP 30/44 real, 19/29 temp,   AC 22+4*, 16 Touch, 20+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +5, Reflex +6, Will +10, CMB 6, CMD 22
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14 

 Claw/Claw +6, d4+2+d6 shock (10' reach)
  Bite +6, d6+2+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +6, d6+3+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +6, d6+2+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +7, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +6, d6+2 
Dagger +6, d4+2
Sling +6, d4+2 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: *0*/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
,,,,...Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 17/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack for quick access
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance off,Dragon Stance off , Swift action available, AoO 3 available, AC 26, Mage Armor 5 hrs,
In hand: claw/claw
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## soulnova (Sep 12, 2013)

"Well, when we are out of here (and I mean the city) remind me of getting him something he likes" she giggles and starts helping out with the bags.


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 13, 2013)

Tyrion still grasps at his bleeding chest, trying to stem the wound now that the fight is over.  Looking up at Cavernous, he says "Mind using that wand the same way you did on that ghoul creature?  The wound doesn't seem to want to stop bleeding."

[sblock=Stats]
*AC:* 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
*HP: *45/46

*Initiative:*  +2
*Perception* : +5 *Sense Motive*:+2
*CMB:*  +8 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:*  +6
*Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion +1. +10 + 1 2d4+17 + 1
**Current  Conditions in Place: *Power Attack(-2 Attack Roll/ +6 Damage), Furious Focus  (First attack does not take PA penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage with 1  attack); Inspire Courage +1

*Consumables Available: *3 Acid, 20  Crossbow Bolts, 4 Rations

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 13, 2013)

"Of course!  Cavernous Hode has many uses, and when he is not being a sneaky forward scout or a dashing front-line fighter, he finds the time to be an exceptional combat medic.  Stand aside while he tends to the scruffy warrior and the boy portion of the cat-shaped boy.  Er, well except for the scruffy warrior and the cat-shaped boy.  They should stand in from of Cavernous Hode, where he can see them."

[sblock=OOC]CH will heal Tyrion and Tasanto.  I can't connect to Invisible Castle for some reason, so roll for whatever healing you'd like.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thuvian helps with the collecting of the gear, examining any magical items as they are discovered. Looting is one of the more annoying aspects of adventuring in his mind, but the part that ultimately pays the bills, so one that cannot be skimped on.


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 13, 2013)

After three taps Tyrion smiles and says "That'll do.  Feeln better already"

Looking at the equipment Tasanto brought Tyrion says "Well, i guess it's you n me carryn this stuff out.  Let me put these back in place..." 

Tyrion then put's all of his equipment back into their proper sheathes, then helps the others gather all the gear.

[sblock]

Healing:3d8+3=18
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
*AC:* 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
*HP: *45/46

*Initiative:*  +2
*Perception* : +5 *Sense Motive*:+2
*CMB:*  +8 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:*  +6
*Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion +1. +10 + 1 2d4+17 + 1
**Current  Conditions in Place: *Power Attack(-2 Attack Roll/ +6 Damage), Furious Focus  (First attack does not take PA penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage with 1  attack); Inspire Courage +1

*Consumables Available: *3 Acid, 20  Crossbow Bolts, 4 Rations

[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 14, 2013)

With the bleeding wounds healed by magics and no longer a threat to life the group can get down to the business of finding items of most value.  Damaris is able to quickly find items of a magical nature and Damaris and Thuvian working together identify the nature of the magics.  Stashed behind a barrel of is a pair of gloves that allow a person to see and hear through walls.  Taken from the undead creature's body, the cloak gives whomever wears it a bite attack as well as making the person more resistant attacks of various sorts, a headband that increases charisma and strengthens spells of the polymorph school cast, an amulet that toughens the skin, and bracers that surround the wearer with a field of force that protects.

In addition, numerous pieces of artwork can be packed up.  The paintings are lightest but bulky and difficult to carry effectively.  The statuary is very heavy.  The few items of precious metals and gems strike a balance between weight and bulk and are loaded easiest.  The rug is filthy and bulky and not as valuable as the other items.  Few of the items fit easily into regular backpacks so it is good that Tasanto is prepared with packs and bags.  The group can pack up until they are as loaded down with artworks as they wish to be.  Finally comes time to make the way out of the city.

[sblock=Identification]
Gloves of Reconnaissance (2,000 gp)
Cloak of Fangs (2,800 gp)
Shifter's Headband, +2 Cha (4,500 gp)
Amulet of Natural Armor, +1 (2,000 gp)
Bracers of Armor, +1 (1,000 gp)

Yes, it's a high value of stuff.  It includes previous encounter treasure values and will include time-based gold and the story element of having a lot of stuff for the Angroza to auction.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Sep 14, 2013)

_"OH. MY. GOODNESS"_ Damaris gasps looking at the loot, specially the Shifter's Haeadband. A mischievous smirk appears on her lips. "Angroza wouldn't mind if I use this while we are on our way back, right? heheehee" she winks at them as she puts the headband on and poses.

"How does it look? Uhmm? Hehehe... I feel simply _fabulous_."


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 17, 2013)

"Well, that cloak looks good to me."  Once he gets past picking his trinket from the treasure, Tasanto looks into trying to figure a way to get the paintings transported.  If there is enough of them the stack into a sufficient cube, he will wrap that cube in tent canvas and rope to get a reasonably solid block that can be put on top of the saddle bags. He also inspects each to see if the bulky frames can be dismantled without damaging the canvases.  If plan A seems to unwieldy, taking just the canvases is plan B instead of letting them rot here.


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 17, 2013)

Knowing that he is the second strongest after Tasanto, Tyrion offers his assistance to help moves some of the more heaver items.


----------



## Systole (Sep 17, 2013)

"Feel free to load up Cavernous Hode as well, since he has the sturdy legs and strong back that are part of the glorious dwarven birthright."

[sblock=OOC]Dwarves aren't slowed down by encumbrance, so he's got 120 lbs worth of encumbrance left to work with.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 17, 2013)

"If folks don't mind, I would appreciate the use of the bracers. I find that these ventures, while profitable, tend to be a bit dangerous at times, and having something that can mitigate that danger would be of great use to me. Also, if you wish, on the morrow, I can prepare a spell to clean off the rug properly." Thuvian does not offer to carry anything given his light stature and need to be unburdened to comfortably cast spells.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 18, 2013)

With the smaller paintings bundled and strapped onto the top of Tasanto's packs, and the bigger paintings removed from their frames and rolled up they are much more portable.  With everyone who can carrying an item or several no one is unduly overloaded unless they wish to try to take several of the larger pieces of statuary.  With the other items that you have taken likely enough for Angroza needs taking the statuary isn't necessary.

Now the question remains: how to leave the inner city without getting caught by the guards?

[sblock=OOC]Earlier is was mentioned that you would exit through the sewer system.  Just wanted to double check and make sure that was still the plan.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Sep 18, 2013)

[sblock] Yep, that's still the plan as far as I know. We shouldn't push our luck again with the guards.  [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 18, 2013)

"Well, that looks like everything we can carry.  If he wants more, Angroza is going to have to spring for some portables holes or something else.  Off to the sewers."  Although probably laden down the most, Tasanto takes the lead on the journey out as well.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 20, 2013)

Tasanto leads the group out into the midnight gloom and through the empty streets of the inner city searching for an entrance to the sewer.  Finally a grate is found and though it is small everyone should be able to squeeze through.  With the grate removed the hole shows as a pitch black pit and smells of mold rather than waste.  Even Damaris' lights don't seem to penetrate far into the blackness but they do show hand and footholds carved into the rock.  The air is still and there is a crispness to it that hints of cold.


----------



## Systole (Sep 20, 2013)

Cavernous Hode holds up a hand.  "Hold!  Cavernous Hode requests quiet ... he smells something strange."

[sblock=OOC]Kungeon (1d20+8=26)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 20, 2013)

K: Dungeoneering:  An unused sewer system may smell like this one does: damp and moldy rather than the overpowering stench of waste.  The musty smell seems entirely natural for a man-made structure underground and Cavernous Hode is able to dismiss it as not being what set off warning bells in his mind.  The light is more troubling.  It seems dimmer when Damaris directs a light below, like the walls or the darkness itself absorbs a good portion of it.  It reminds of the wispy darkness that animated the dead Angroza family member in the vault.  The chill emanating from the opening indicates that it is cooler in the sewer below than a cave system at this depth would normally be.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thuvian peers into darkness of the sewer with the eye of a scholar, casting detect magic as he does so.

Knowledge (arcana) = 22,  Knowledge (religion) = 16
[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4226302/]Knowledge (history) (1d20+9=24)
[/URL]


----------



## Systole (Sep 21, 2013)

"Hrm.  An unused sewer system may smell like this one does: damp and moldy rather than the overpowering stench of waste.  The musty smell seems entirely natural for a man-made structure underground and Cavernous Hode is able to dismiss this as not being what set off warning bells in his mind.  The light is more troubling.  It seems dimmer when the singing maiden directs a light below, as if the walls or the darkness itself were absorbing a good portion of it.  It reminds Cavernous Hode of the wispy darkness that animated the noble-y person-slash-walking dead person in the vault. Also, the chill emanating from the opening indicates that it is cooler in the sewer below than a cave system at this depth would normally be."


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 21, 2013)

"Well, wading into danger is sometimes not the best thing to do.  Let's move down the road a ways and see if we can find another sewer section that isn't as dark and cold."  Tasanto scans the street to see if there is another sewer grate, or a pattern to them.
[sblock=actions]perception (1d20+14=22)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 21, 2013)

Everyone waits while Thuvian studies the entrance to the sewer with keen mind and magically enhanced vision.  After a moment he is able to discern an aura of illusion.  It is faint and old, barely a whisper of it still exists, and if Thuvian weren't so attuned to shadow he would have missed it.  The cause of the dimmed light and the unnatural chill leaves no trace that Thuvian can sense though with what he's learned about Sumbru's history it could be an effect of the destruction of Sumbru's gate and seems to go hand in hand with the darkness and perpetual cloud cover of this place.

By the time Thuvian finishes his assessment Tasanto has already found another sewer grate.  It would take locating a few more to figure out any sort of pattern to their placement.  Cavernous Hode and Thuvian examine the newly found sewer entrance and just below but their conclusions are similar to those previous with one exception: Thuvian does not sense the presence of illusion at this entrance.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 25, 2013)

"I can see that I will be needing to make a return trip to this most facsinating city. For now, however, I suggest we avoid the places with lingering magic as we do not fully know what brought the auras about."


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 25, 2013)

Tyrion raises his eyes at Thuvian "What ya talking about?  This city is jacked up crazy.  You can come back, but I aint.  Comon, let's get outta here quick.  That farmer probably still waiting on us."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 25, 2013)

"You obviously haven't seen the underside of Venza if you think this place is that bad. It's simply more obvious here, which in turn makes it easier to work around. But yes, we should get moving, as our employer is almost certainly awaiting our return with some eagerness."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 25, 2013)

"Alright, boys, let's get back home" she nods at Thuvian and Tyrion. "Are we ready?"

[sblock] Are we mostly at full health? I remember Tyrion was hurt, but I can't recall if he used a potion. [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 25, 2013)

"Then Cavernous Hode shall forthrightly brave the underground passage, which is much like the ones he is familiar with.  Except that this one is shallower.  And stinkier.  Please proceed, Mister Dickens!"  The dwarf hops down into the darkness.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 25, 2013)

Damaris will cast Dancing Lights around her and follow after Carvernous Hode and Mr. Dickens. "Here we go!"


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 25, 2013)

Descent into the sewer is easy for all except Tasanto who is forced to shed his packs and hand them to those waiting below.  After a brief contortion the cattaur drops down and is able to get loaded up again for travel through the underground of Sumbru.  The passageway is small and the tallest of the group have to walk hunched to avoid brushing their head upon the ceiling.  Luckily the passage is mostly dry; only a trickle of water made murky by algae winds through along one wall.

Cavernous Hode detects a slight downward angle to the passage in the direction the group chooses to travel which is away from the city center and away from the aura of illusion that Thuvian detected earlier.  As the group travels they occasionally hear the faint sounds of something behind them but it is distant and muted and difficult to discern though what can be made out sounds much like the slight noises that Mister Dickens makes when he scurries along.

After several minutes of travel the group arrives at a dead end.  Obvious to even the untrained eye, the stone wall with crumbling mortar that blocks the passage was added after the original construction of the sewer and is of extremely poor construction.  The bottom of the wall is constructed with three holes large enough to allow passage of sewage but much smaller than anyone could squeeze through.


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 25, 2013)

"Looks like we got a wall to get through.  Let's see."  Reaching behind his head into his backpack, Tasanto pulls out some pitons.  Grabbing again, a grappling hook.  Next thing to come out is a drill.  Finally, he reaches back and pulls a hammer.  "Those should make deconstructing the wall a quick task."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 25, 2013)

"Hold on for a second.  I'm ok with tearing down the wall but... You think we will be able to block it back? I would hate to let anything from THAT side cross into the city."

[sblock] Could mending work to restore the wall once they are on the other side? [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 26, 2013)

Once the wall is battered down restoring it will be a much larger task...

[sblock=OOC]Soulnova, Re: hit points.  Based on my (sketchy) memory nearly everyone is at or near full hp.  Tasanto is the only one I'm not entirely sure about; I know he used the last of his healing I just don't remember how close to full it got him.

Also, repairing/rebuilding a wall is far beyond the capability of a Mending spell.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Sep 26, 2013)

After looking at the size of the whole they need to cross, Damaris sighs and nods... it doesn't seem like they have much of a choice. "Alright, go ahead, tear down that wall" 

"I guess we could tell Molnar afterwards, make sure someone fixes it..."

[sblock] As a nice annecdote, one of the first campaigns I ran dealt with the party "accidentally" unblocking an underground entrance on the old side of the city. They killed the dire rats that were there... it seemed like they were fleeing from _something_. Once they were done, they forgot to block it back. Next session, the party had a Drow Invansion on their hands. lol




[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 26, 2013)

"Well, I don't want to set all this down just to pick it back up in a minute or two.  So, if someone else will do the honors?"
[sblock=ooc]Tasanto is down about a third on both sides of his soul.  He has some healing potions but doesn't want to use them just yet.  He still has more HPs left than anyone else in the party other than Tyrion, so he is toughing it out for now.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 26, 2013)

Tyrion sets down his equipment, looking over at the summoner's tools. "Look at Mr has everything in his pack here.  I'll do it for ya."

Taking the hammer,piton and drill, Tyron works on getting a large enough hole to hook in the grappling hook.  Once done, he says "Allright, stand back.   This thing's coming down."

Hooking into the wall, Tyrion starts pulling on it, using his muscular strength to start pulling the wall out.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 30, 2013)

Tyrion's use of Tasanto's tools makes a hole in the wall much quicker than one would expect of a well-built wall.  Obviously, this wall was built by someone with little skill in building.  Once the initial hole is made Tyrion begins pulling down the wall.  Mortar crumbles readily and he is able to only pull small pieces out of the wall but even so it quicker than if he had to batter the whole thing down with a hammer.  The noise of the wall's destruction echoes loudly in the enclosed space of the sewer but nothing comes to investigate the noise.  It takes well under an hour to make a hole large enough for even a large person to fit through.

The sewer on the other side of the hole quickly shows that it gets more use.  A stench grows the farther down the passage the group moves until it reaches a near overwhelming intensity.  And it is best not to think about the dark, sludge of water and waste that covers the narrow walkway and that the group is forced to walk through.  It is hard to judge distance in the dim sameness of the sewer but eventually another grate to the city above is discovered.  Cautiously surfacing the group finds themselves in a narrow, unfamiliar street empty of any passersby.


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 30, 2013)

As soon as Tasanto is above ground, he pulls out his waterskin and squirts it upon is legs to wash away the largest chunks of stench from his paws.  Then he picks up his packages and returns to pack mule duty.  Looking around, he tries to find some kind of landmark so as to know which way to the inn so the can reunite with Molnar.  Not finding anything, "Getting a map of the outside city would have probably been a good idea.  Well, wandering is going to be fun."

Tasanto takes another section of rope and loops it around his neck as a loose leash.  Giving Damaris the other end of the leash, "If I don't look like a well trained pet, we are going to draw even more attention.  Mmrrowww."
[sblock=Perception]Perception (1d20+14=15)
Edit: Adding the Knowledge local try as well
Kn Local to find our way (1d20+5=23)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 30, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Perception or Knowledge (local) to find a landmark or find your way to where you left Molnar.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Sep 30, 2013)

Damaris takes the leash and pours some water on her too. "uhmm.....In any case, we could go ahead and find the wagon first, and bring it here to load it up. Otherwise I believe you might attract too much attention like that, Tasanto"

K. Local 1d20+7=16


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 1, 2013)

Tyrion takes one look at the get up Tasanto and Damaris has and asks "Um, why don't we send out someone a little less conspicuous?  I would think that pointy horns over there would be able to blend in easily enough without seeing a giant cat with a leash on. Sides, that inquisitor guy might arrest us if ya do something like this.  "


----------



## soulnova (Oct 1, 2013)

"Yeah, I think that might be the safest way. I could go along and make sure we don't get bothered."


----------



## Systole (Oct 1, 2013)

The dwarf puffs his chest out.  "Cavernous Hode has this under control.  This way!"

Perception (1d20+11=29)


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 2, 2013)

Cavernous Hode leads off with confidence traveling through a maze of back streets and alleys.  Just when everyone is beginning to think the dwarf has gotten them thoroughly lost they round a corner where a wagon waits.  The horse harnessed to the wagon tosses its head in recognition and snorts a steam of breath into the night.  The dark form, slumped on the wagon's seat, rouses and looks around.

"Mistress Damaris?  Is that you?  Ah, Master Hode..."  Molnar does a quick count gaping in surprise when he sees Nysys instead of Tasanto.  "Gods!  What did you tame from that place?!  And what befell the young scholar?  Never mind; you can tell me as we travel if you want to."

Warily he drops down from the wagon and circles round to the back, drops the gate down, and moves to help load the wagon.

"We conceal this under the empty baskets and barrels if we can.  Are you ready to leave Sumbru?  The sooner I'm out of this city the better."



 
*. . . . . . . Molnar . . . . . . .*


----------



## soulnova (Oct 2, 2013)

"Oh, well, this _IS_ Tasanto, but right now he transformed into Nysys.  mmmhh.... "_Tasys_" has a nice ring to it when you think about it" Damaris chuckles and helps unload the loot from the cat-taur. "And yes, we are ready to leave."


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 2, 2013)

Tasanto helps unloading his packs and hiding the contents in the wagon.  He also hides his big hammer in with the loot.  After getting all the items transferred he reverts to the unassuming half-elven form.  "There.  This is a little less dangerous looking." Climbing up into the wagon, "Let's go."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 2, 2013)

Thuvian cleans himself off as best he can when they leave the sewers, but doesn't seem desperate about the process. He's content to follow the others, soaking in the shadows and making note of key places in the city as they depart, so as to be better acquainted with it when he returned to study the place further.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 3, 2013)

Molnar nods his acceptance if not his understanding, choosing not to inquire about the mysterious ways of the wizardly.  With everything loaded and his 'guard' positioned on the wagon or remounted on their horses or giant chameleons as the case may be Molnar snaps the reins.  The horse snorts and plods forward and the wagon rumbles over the cobbles.  Your exit from the city will certainly not be silent.

As the wagon approaches the city gates and one of a pair of guards steps out and raises a hand indicating the wagon should stop, Molnar tenses up a little.

"Hold there," says the guard.  He nods towards the wagon.  "What you got back there?"



 
*. . . . . . . Molnar . . . . . . .*


----------



## soulnova (Oct 3, 2013)

"A very distraught lady!" Damaris answers agitated from the back of the wagon and comes closer to the guard to explain "I wish not to spend other second on the city, good sir. I... _(Oh, do I have the courage to remember!?)_,  I lost my way in the city... there I saw an apparition of a woman crying and demanding vengeance for wronged love. I was so scared, sir! It almost froze my very soul in horror! I ran away, and in my panic, didn't realize there was an open sewer. I fell through the hole! It was horrendous! I thought I was going to die for sure!" she starts to sob, placing her face between her hands. "My friends heard my cry and got me out! I didn't even dare to look back. I beg of you, I just want to go home. I fear my poor heart cannot take this any longer!"


She makes herself look all frail and vulnerable, big tears on her cheeks as she tries to get a hold on Tyrion or Tasanto to cry on their arms. _"I can't take it, I'm so-... I'm so sorry! Please, I wanna go home."_




Bluff 
1d20+9=27


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 4, 2013)

The guard that stopped the wagon recoils from Damaris' outburst and raises his hands in a placating gesture.

"Whoa, whoa, there!  Traumatic to be sure but you survived it.  You'll be away soon enough.  Just as soon as you pay the gate toll.  You _did_ report that apparition to the Inquisitors, did you not?  They are very interested in that sort of haunting.  Basilex is in the guardhouse and can take your testimony..."

The guard standing by narrows his eyes as he examines the group and it looks for a moment like Damaris may have over-played her hand.  He takes a step forward and peers into the back of the wagon but turns when Molnar begins fumbling with his belt pouch for a pair of silver coins.  He takes the coins and slaps the side of the wagon and motions with his head for the other guard to get out of the way.  Molnar takes advantage of the opening to get the wagon rolling.



 
*. . . . . . . Molnar . . . . . . .*


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 4, 2013)

Tasanto takes Damaris' hands into his own and quietly tries to calm her as the wagon starts moving again.  He keeps his eyes focused on her so as to purposely not provoke a stare down between a guard and a lowly servant.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 5, 2013)

Not wanting to wait long with the others, Tyrion nods at the guards and says "Surely you can report the lass' problem? I doubt the girl wants to relieve the terror _again_.  She just wants to go home.  Honestly don't blame her.  Here."

Pulling out 2 gold coins, Tyrion flicks them over towards the guards, 1 each.  "For your troubles."

[sblock=OOC]
Probally overkill, but going to give them a little more than silver to forget.
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 5, 2013)

Thuvian continues his silent watch, content to let the others handle the situation as he watches the guards' reactions.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 7, 2013)

*OOC:*


With adventure waiting in the wings for most of you I'm going to go ahead and quickly wrap this up.  Thanks for playing and being patient back in the spring and early summer when my schedule made it difficult for me to post consistently.  I'll post updated xp and treasure totals asap, probably tomorrow.







One guard looks ready to take issue with the lack of reporting to the Inquisitors but the other takes Tyrion's gold.  Molnar doesn't stop the wagon and keeps going in the hopes that their disagreement will allow the wagon to get away without a more thorough search.

"Thank the gods for greed and laziness," the farmer mutters.  "I was sure when you gave the guard those gold coins he was going to take issue.  Now that we're away I don't think we have anything to worry about."  His actions don't quite match his words as he looks back with a frown and a crease of worry in his forehead.

The tension of worry doesn't leave Molnar's face and body until the wagon rolls up in front of his farmhouse and he finds his son and daughter waiting for him.  After a sound nights sleep the adventurers are able to repack the goods onto their mounts and head off for Venza and the awaiting Angroza head.



 
*. . . . . . . Molnar . . . . . . .*

---

Some weeks later the five adventurers find themselves back in Petru Angroza's office.  Petru is obviously quite pleased with the results of the expedition and even his office reflects it in small ways: one of the small paintings hangs in a spot that was formerly bare.  Petru stands as Karoly, his servant, escorts everyone into the office, motions towards the seats in front of his desk and speaks.

"I am more than pleased with the work you accomplished for my house, more than pleased."  He smiles broadly and leans back against his desk.  "I have managed to sell most of the assets that you returned to me, excepting those items that you expressed interest in yourselves.  Now, let me square up accounts between us."

The merchant prince walks around to the other side of the desk and uses a key to unlock a drawer.  Sliding it open he withdraws several pieces of paper.

"These are letters of credit made out to you.  Your percentage of the sale of those items retrieved will be quite acceptable to you, I believe."  He holds the documents out for each of you to examine.  "If there is no argument with these numbers I will seal the documents and you can take them to my moneylender who will pay you the amount owed.  Those items that you expressed interest in are also being held there and the value of those items, assessed by a neutral third party, will be deducted should you choose to take them.  But you have done this all before, I am sure you know how it works.  Thank you."



_


Karoly, Angroza servant. . .*• Petru Angroza •*

        *GM:*  Again, thanks.  I'll get final xp & treasure numbers up as soon as I can.  Treasure items are listed in the first post.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 7, 2013)

*GM:*  Numbers posted in first post.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 7, 2013)

Tyrion extends his hand and grabs the bill.  Nodding his thanks to Petru, he adds "Let me know if you need anymore muscle.  Just never to Sumbru again.  Place gives me the creeps"
[sblock=OOC]
Thanks for the game GE! 
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 7, 2013)

"Whoops, I think I might have gone a little overboard." Damaris shrugs sheepishly but soon forgets about the incident when she sees Molnar's kids.

=============

*back in Venza*

"It was a very interesting experience, to say the least. Thank you, Sir Angroza. If you ever are in need to cheer up one of the many gatherings I'm sure you will attend, I'll be at your orders" she  giggles "Hehe, yeah, just as Tyrion say... would be preferable if it was away from Sumbru"


[sblock] Good game!!  [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 7, 2013)

"What!?  That was fun.  Nothing like the horrors I've had to deal with before.  I mean, once you have chopped up a couple zombie children who are attacking their still living mother, *this* was an easy job.  Carrying a decapitated head back to a family is a real downer.  This was a lot easier all around."

"Well, time to go shopping.  I hope to work with you guys again."

[sblock=ooc]Thanks.  Great game!
Tasanto is going to take the Cloak of Fangs from the loot list.
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 7, 2013)

"Indeed, I thought that city a rather fascinating place. I look forward to returning there and furthering my research. No better place to study shadows and illusion than close to the incarnation of so many of them. Folks there could stand to be a bit less uptight, all things considered, but otherwise a fascinating trip."

[sblock=ooc]A fun game. Thuvian will keep the bracers of armor.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 7, 2013)

Petru grimaces at Tasanto's description of his previous work.

"Though I hope it never comes to pass, should I find myself in need again of specialized services I shall make sure to seek each of you out."



_


Karoly, Angroza servant. . .*• Petru Angroza •*

        *GM:*  Per Judge request the numbers have been corrected/altered slightly since I posted them last night.


----------



## Systole (Oct 8, 2013)

The strange, pale-eyed dwarf bows with a flourish.  "Cavernous Hode was, of course, happy to assist.  As any adventurer would be.  Because that is what Cavernous Hode is.  Indeed."









*OOC:*


Thanks for the game, GE!


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 9, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]
Tyrion will take the Armor necklace after some thought.  I think he needs to buff up his AC.
[/sblock]


----------

